# Erica's SUNDIAL Cardigan - DOES ANYONE RECOGNISE THIS PATTERN ? #2



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> One marker is at the stockinette end that started with 12 stitches and I had a marker at the other end with 3 stockinettes. I am thinking that I should remove the 3 stitch marker and count those stitches-can someone please confirm for me....ever so grateful for the help


Bea, go ahead and remove that 3 stitch marker. You definitely want to count those stitches.


----------



## Kissnntell

SEE?? i told ya lol
i'm the queen of -- duh??? ;-D
lordy! we've filled up 100 pages already!!



RobbiD said:


> Kissnntell, the marker is on the hip side. The 3 edge stitches on the bust side ARE counted on the bust shaping short rows.
> 
> "i'm past there now so have dropped that from my mind (not a hard thing 2 do lol)". Not a hard thing for me either  . I have to back and look at the pattern to be sure :lol: !


----------



## janwalla

Thanks for your answers. I wonder if i knit a wider I cord? No good giving the cardi to anyone else my daughter is lovely and slender, I made hers first, so i could get used to it ready to knit mine! lol


----------



## beaz

Thanks all, back to it now


----------



## Jill2

mom2grif said:


> I'm finished with the body!!! Whoop!


Atta girl Susan....the rest is downhill from here!


----------



## catlover1960

About to start the I-chord for my first sweater. I thought it was looking too big but tried it on, it fit me okay but is for my niece who is taller and thinner. It was the smallest size. I hope it will be okay, she is still growing. Will be part of her Christmas present this year. Off to do I-cord and then the top down sleeves.


----------



## Kissnntell

i dont feel like playing any more right now
i think i'll put this down till later when watching tv
think i'll take my lil cooter 4 a ride
2 pretty a day 2 stay in here
later!!
J~


----------



## beaz

Back again: I did the first bust shaping short row A but looking back to the decrease all RS rows until 4 sts remain, well I have 8 stitches. Was I supposed to do more rows for a size 34 because I don't see it.


----------



## questmiller

beaz said:


> But, do I include those 3 in the count of 45 to begin the bust shaping short rows A?


Yes. On the bust shapings you count from the beginning of the row.


----------



## beaz

murf said:


> Janwalla you work 3 repeats chart B then 3 repeats of chart C THEN only 1 thru 8 rows of Chart C. I lease thats how I read it Hope Im helping.


This is where my problem is, I thought I read to not follow chart B and to use the cheat sheet which I did. Where does it say to do 3 repeats for Chart B because I don't see it and I think I will have to frog again. I still have 8 stitches left on the stockinette and I am into the bust shaping now.


----------



## mom2grif

beaz said:


> This is where my problem is, I thought I read to not follow chart B and to use the cheat sheet which I did. Where does it say to do 3 repeats for Chart B because I don't see it and I think I will have to frog again. I still have 8 stitches left on the stockinette and I am into the bust shaping now.


Beaz, it sounds like she is on the back part. After the waist shaping you'll do so many repeats of B and then repeats of C. You're good!


----------



## mom2grif

Beaz, the reason you don't want to follow the B chart for the waist shaping is that the B chart is for going all the way across. You are doing the hip and bust shaping to it'll give the sweater some curve. More in the hips and bust and less at the waist. I think even the less curvy women are finding it gives an allusion of curves because of the shaping.


----------



## beaz

mom2grif said:


> Beaz, it sounds like she is on the back part. After the waist shaping you'll do so many repeats of B and then repeats of C. You're good!


After the hip shaping and the decreases, I have 8 stitches left instead of the 4 as stated in the pattern. How am I to decrease more stitches if I am working on the bust rows?


----------



## mom2grif

You'll return to the hip shaping and more decreases after you finish that section of bust shaping.


----------



## beaz

mom2grif said:


> You'll return to the hip shaping and more decreases after you finish that section of bust shaping.


thanks for the clarification


----------



## mom2grif

Beaz, what section of bust shaping are you on?


----------



## gdhavens

beaz said:


> One marker is at the stockinette end that started with 12 stitches and I had a marker at the other end with 3 stockinettes. I am thinking that I should remove the 3 stitch marker and count those stitches-can someone please confirm for me....ever so grateful for the help


If someone has already answered your question, I am sorry. To answer your question, in the hip shaping, you count from the marker. In the bust shaping, you count all stitches from the end.

I am so happy that you are trying again.


----------



## beaz

I thought the short rows shadow wrap for purl side was supposed to be easier. Am having a devil of a time, keep getting a loop around my needle and am stretching out my stitch. Just what is the head of the purl stitch anyway, I can't tell from the pic and have tried it every way and it is not working. Unfortunately, no u tube to watch and enlarging the pic doesn't work for me either. I have tried needle back to front and front to back...doesn't work. Time for a dunk in the frog pond.


----------



## br54999

Beaz, there is a website called TECHknitting and she uses illustrations for all her methods. If you have trouble with YouTube perhaps this will work. http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2009/10/short-rows-method.html


----------



## catlover1960

beaz said:


> I thought the short rows shadow wrap for purl side was supposed to be easier. Am having a devil of a time, keep getting a loop around my needle and am stretching out my stitch. Just what is the head of the purl stitch anyway, I can't tell from the pic and have tried it every way and it is not working. Unfortunately, no u tube to watch and enlarging the pic doesn't work for me either. I have tried needle back to front and front to back...doesn't work.


Beaz, what I can tell from the shadow wrap technique you posted, the head of the purl stitch is the purl bump. With your left needle pick up the purl bump and put it on the left hand needle. Then make a purl stitch, in the usual manner, through the purl bump you just put on your needle. Let the purl head you picked up to make that stitch drop off of your needle and you should have 2 stitches coming out of the one stitch just like you did when you did the shadow wrap on your knit stitches. Hope this explanation helps.


----------



## Bethe1

I have finally finished mine! Here's a link to the Pictures page:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-162285-7.html#3237011


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I thought the short rows shadow wrap for purl side was supposed to be easier. Am having a devil of a time, keep getting a loop around my needle and am stretching out my stitch. Just what is the head of the purl stitch anyway, I can't tell from the pic and have tried it every way and it is not working. Unfortunately, no u tube to watch and enlarging the pic doesn't work for me either. I have tried needle back to front and front to back...doesn't work. Time for a dunk in the frog pond.


Bea, hang in there. Just assume you have just finished a knit row and are turning your work to do a purl row. Each row has Yarn shaped like frowns below each hanging from your needle, connected by yarn shaped like a smile. The yarn that looks like a frown is the "head" of the purl stitch It is the very top of the stitch from the row below. Pick up that loop of yarn from the stitch you slipped to your right needle, with your left needle. While it is on your left needle, purl thru it as a normal purl. Drop the stitch from the left needle, with the "new stitch" (actually the shadow) on the right needle. Turn your work, slip the "twin stitch" from the left needle to the right needle, then continue working the rest of your return row.
Clear as mud, right? Sending you an email.


----------



## RobbiD

Bethe1 said:


> I have finally finished mine! Here's a link to the Pictures page:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-162285-7.html#3237011


Beautiful Bethe1. Good luck getting more of the same dye lot. Very pretty color. :thumbup:


----------



## lulu11

All I have to do is the Oxford by but it away for now because it is to small for me or my sister it does not even fit my daughters so it is just sitting there waiting for me to finish


----------



## Carolinesol

lulu11 said:


> All I have to do is the Oxford by but it away for now because it is to small for me or my sister it does not even fit my daughters so it is just sitting there waiting for me to finish


Such a shame we all know how much work went into making it.... mine is a little big for me... But I am still enjoying wearing it.


----------



## Carolinesol

Bethe1 said:


> I have finally finished mine! Here's a link to the Pictures page:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-162285-7.html#3237011


It's lovely. Well done. I found I had a load of yarn left over as I had to buy 2 400grm balls and I used 1 and a tiny bit from 2nd. Should have enough to make my mum one in the smallest size.


----------



## beaz

lulu11 said:


> All I have to do is the Oxford by but it away for now because it is to small for me or my sister it does not even fit my daughters so it is just sitting there waiting for me to finish


Just curious, what is the Oxford?


----------



## Jill2

beaz said:


> Just curious, what is the Oxford?


I have a feeling lulu meant icord but her computer 'corrected' it to Oxford.


----------



## questmiller

Bethe1 said:


> I have finally finished mine! Here's a link to the Pictures page:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-162285-7.html#3237011


This looks really nice! You said it is too small and you were fiddling around with you needle size. When I looked at the back, it looks like you did 3 cable crossings...what if you just did four crossings?


----------



## Bethe1

I knitted a swatch last night using 9's; was afraid it would be too loosey goosey, but I think it's fine. And the gauge is much closer to what it is supposed to be. When I get more yarn, I will start again. I'm going to make the next size up. Has anyone noticed that there seems to be NO difference in the 36 and 38 sizes in the body? Only in the upper fronts and upper back is there any difference in the pattern. Or am I missing something?



questmiller said:


> This looks really nice! You said it is too small and you were fiddling around with you needle size. When I looked at the back, it looks like you did 3 cable crossings...what if you just did four crossings?


----------



## RobbiD

Bethe1 said:


> I knitted a swatch last night using 9's; was afraid it would be too loosey goosey, but I think it's fine. And the gauge is much closer to what it is supposed to be. When I get more yarn, I will start again. I'm going to make the next size up. Has anyone noticed that there seems to be NO difference in the 36 and 38 sizes in the body? Only in the upper fronts and upper back is there any difference in the pattern. Or am I missing something?


Nope, you didn't miss anything, Beth. I started out with the 38, but when it turned out too big, started over with the 36 and noticed very little difference in the pattern instructions. The majority of the difference in size between my first attempt, and my second was dropping down 2 more needle sizes. I think I would have been better off to drop just one size. It's a little tighter than I wanted. Oh, well, at least I have some incentive to lose a few pounds. LOL


----------



## maryannn

Has this topic stopped?

Mary Ann


----------



## mom2grif

All quiet on the western front.


----------



## Oh Donna

hey we're all putting in some quality time on our sweaters, ha ha

Actually I was wondering if I'd gotten dropped out of the loop myself.

Keep knitting!


----------



## janwalla

busy knitting!! lol


----------



## RobbiD

Oh Donna said:


> hey we're all putting in some quality time on our sweaters, ha ha
> 
> Actually I was wondering if I'd gotten dropped out of the loop myself.
> 
> Keep knitting!


I was wondering the same thing. After all the posts over the last few weeks, it has been very quiet.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

RobbiD said:


> I was wondering the same thing. After all the posts over the last few weeks, it has been very quiet.


Me three <g>


----------



## twray

I have to come here every few days to catch up on everyone's progress and tips because I seldom post a comment and the email notifications will stop coming if I stay away too long.



maryannn said:


> Has this topic stopped?
> 
> Mary Ann


----------



## Needleme

I am taking a break-- still confused by cable cheat sheet. I think I have met my match.


----------



## catlover1960

I was wondering the same thing. I have been temporally sidelined buy an injury to my hand. Told too rest it for at least a week. I'm so close to finishing. I-cord and top down sleeves.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

I've knitted chart A twice. I wasn't happy with how the decreases looked. I am getting ready to start the short rows.


----------



## twray

I just finished the cheat sheet portion of the pattern. It was my first time using charts so I tried not to over think it. I read the written pattern for each section (a,b,c ...) then compared it to the corresponding section on the cheat sheet and it worked fine. I follow written instructions better but you need the picture on the cheat sheet to know where to cross the cables.



Needleme said:


> I am taking a break-- still confused by cable cheat sheet. I think I have met my match.


----------



## gdhavens

I keep the most recent notification so I can go back and check on things. I hope to finish my sweater today or tomorrow.

The cheat sheet for the cables work if you don't over think it.


----------



## Kissnntell

just follow the line on the cheat sheet until u come to the dot, then put in ur cable & keep going
if the line had arrows, u'd see it, so if u can print it out, put in ur own arrows
just look down @ur work below to make sure thats ur cable section
once i got going i could read my knitting so i knew where to go

i just finished my 1st chart C so i'm officially 1/2 way around!!



Needleme said:


> I am taking a break-- still confused by cable cheat sheet. I think I have met my match.


----------



## mom2grif

Marienkaeferoma said:


> I've knitted chart A twice. I wasn't happy with how the decreases looked. I am getting ready to start the short rows.


Chart A twice? You're not supposed to do chart A twice. Perhaps you mean chart B?


----------



## maryannn

I am doing the iCord and have it finished up to the right shoulder seam. Slow knitting.
MA


----------



## Bethe1

Maybe she means she knitted Chart A, frogged it and has knit it again?



mom2grif said:


> Chart A twice? You're not supposed to do chart A twice. Perhaps you mean chart B?


----------



## mom2grif

Bethe1 said:


> Maybe she means she knitted Chart A, frogged it and has knit it again?


I thought about it after I wrote it and figured that too. :roll:


----------



## debbieh63

I am almost finished with the short rows on chart B. Just wished I had more time to knit  I still have to do the sleeves.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

mom2grif said:


> Chart A twice? You're not supposed to do chart A twice. Perhaps you mean chart B?


Sorry, wasn't clear. I frogged the first time, and redid chart A. So, I have done it twice, the first was thrown back in the frog pond The second time was a keeper!


----------



## Flybreit

I haven't worked on it for a few days - been working on a baby gift for a shower May 19th. 

I had the body done and it was too big so I frogged and started over.....

Went down 2 needle sizes to the 7 (quite a difference between my gauge swatch and the actual sweater!) and am much happier with the stitch definition. 

At the underarm the measurement was 1/4 the total so I think I'm on a roll


----------



## ElegantDetails

Jill and Beth....your sweaters are amazing! !!!! You are such inspiration!I haven't been able to work on mine for a couple of weeks...need to get back at it.


----------



## RobbiD

Needleme said:


> I am taking a break-- still confused by cable cheat sheet. I think I have met my match.


Needleme, I know how you feel. The cheat sheet had me beat for a while too. After your break, give this a try. Put your knitting flat on the table with the needle at the top. Put the bottom of the cheat sheet along the needle. Just visualize the lines as rows of knitting. That's what made it start making sense to me. I also totally ignored Chart B until all the short rows for the left side were DONE. I got more and more confused by trying to follow the chart AND the written instructions AND the cheat sheet. Cheat sheet and written instructions made sense. Written instructions for the actual knitting, cheat sheet for making sure the cables were crossed where they should be. Maybe if you just used the written instructions, but wrote in where to cross cables on the appropriate step of the written instructions?


----------



## RobbiD

catlover1960 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I have been temporally sidelined buy an injury to my hand. Told too rest it for at least a week. I'm so close to finishing. I-cord and top down sleeves.


Catlover1960, I'm sorry to hear about your hand. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> just follow the line on the cheat sheet until u come to the dot, then put in ur cable & keep going
> if the line had arrows, u'd see it, so if u can print it out, put in ur own arrows
> just look down @ur work below to make sure thats ur cable section
> once i got going i could read my knitting so i knew where to go
> 
> i just finished my 1st chart C so i'm officially 1/2 way around!!


Congratulations Kissnntell!


----------



## RobbiD

Flybreit said:


> I haven't worked on it for a few days - been working on a baby gift for a shower May 19th.
> 
> I had the body done and it was too big so I frogged and started over.....
> 
> Went down 2 needle sizes to the 7 (quite a difference between my gauge swatch and the actual sweater!) and am much happier with the stitch definition.
> 
> At the underarm the measurement was 1/4 the total so I think I'm on a roll


Flybreit, I had the same problem. Still don't understand why. Are you using acrylic yarn? I am. So far, that's the best reason I have been able to come up with.


----------



## Flybreit

RobbiD said:


> Flybreit, I had the same problem. Still don't understand why. Are you using acrylic yarn? I am. So far, that's the best reason I have been able to come up with.


It is 60% acrylic so I'll go with that


----------



## beaz

Is there some trick when working cables - mine are so tight on the needle they are hard to work. Am using a smaller size DP and have even tried putting those stitches back on the needle eliminating the DP but that didn't help either.


----------



## Kissnntell

the will be snugger when u cross them because of the twisting, but when you're past that they even out
if they were'nt tight like that, ur cable would not look good, but kind of sloppy, which of course u dont want


----------



## sewnhair

Bethe1 said:


> I have finally finished mine! Here's a link to the Pictures page:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-162285-7.html#3237011


Congrats!!! It is beautiful!!


----------



## AverilC

Needleme said:


> I am taking a break-- still confused by cable cheat sheet. I think I have met my match.


Needleme, I too found this cheat sheet confusing. When you get to the short row sections is THE time to look at this sheet, you will then understand it.

However we do have some fabulous KPers here who have helped me no end. Can I suggest you look at posts by gdhavens on page 87 and flybreit on page 55 whose help was amazing. Flybreit cut and paste instructions and cheat sheet together which was soooooo helpful. Thanks Flybreit couldn't have done this without your help.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Is there some trick when working cables - mine are so tight on the needle they are hard to work. Am using a smaller size DP and have even tried putting those stitches back on the needle eliminating the DP but that didn't help either.


Bea, the larger the number of stitches you cross, the tighter they will seem to be when working them. Maybe if you try a dpn that's the same size as the needles you are working with, it might be better? I have never had success using a dpn for cables (I always have the stitches slide off of the wrong end ). I have had the best luck with the "J" shaped cable needles, in a size close to my working needles. I don't drop the stitches (as much  ) and the cables seem to lie nicer. I do knit on the loose side, so maybe just loosening up your cable stitches a little might help.


----------



## Oh Donna

Kissnntell said:


> they will be snugger when u cross them because of the twisting, but when you're past that they even out
> if they were'nt tight like that, ur cable would not look good, but kind of sloppy, which of course u dont want


Thank you! I'm fighting with mine being so tight too----now that I see that there's good reason, I will relax and go with it.

So glad I have you guys!


----------



## beaz

I am on cheat sheet, Bust Shaping rows B: If I bind off 19 sts and work 16 sts in pattern, it cuts into the stockinette in between cables. Shouldn't the 19th st end in the purl ditch? I keep doing this over and over and I think I still end up in the wrong place. Also, with every turn I am still supposed to wrap even tho it doesn't say to?


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I am on cheat sheet, Bust Shaping rows B: If I bind off 19 sts and work 16 sts in pattern, it cuts into the stockinette in between cables. Shouldn't the 19th st end in the purl ditch? I keep doing this over and over and I think I still end up in the wrong place. Also, with every turn I am still supposed to wrap even tho it doesn't say to?


Hi Beaz. You are exactly where you should be. If you cast off 19 sts, the 19th stitch bound off should be the 4th knit stitch in the plain (stockinette) panel. So when you have bound off your 19 sts, you should have 4 knit, 2 purl, 8 knit, 1 purl, then your purl shadow wrap stitch. (16 sts after bind off) This 16th stitch should line up with the 35th stitch of your previous rows. That should end you up on the second stitch in the purl ditch for your shadow wrap. And yes, you will do a wrap and turn even though it doesn't say so. Hope this helps.


----------



## mom2grif

I kept my wrap turns in the same location (after the two purls ditch)


----------



## Flybreit

AverilC said:


> Needleme, I too found this cheat sheet confusing. When you get to the short row sections is THE time to look at this sheet, you will then understand it.
> 
> However we do have some fabulous KPers here who have helped me no end. Can I suggest you look at posts by gdhavens on page 87 and flybreit on page 55 whose help was amazing. Flybreit cut and paste instructions and cheat sheet together which was soooooo helpful. Thanks Flybreit couldn't have done this without your help.


My goodness - thank you for your kind words!

And I love your shepherd - had one as a girl - MANY years ago!


----------



## beaz

Robbie: I am ok until I don't get to the 1 purl-I have 2 there and there are 2sts down the purl column. Duh! I forgot about wrap and turn at that point. 

Does the stitch on needle after BO count as the 1st stitch in the 16 pattern sts?


----------



## gdhavens

Does the stitch on needle after BO count as the 1st stitch in the 16 pattern sts?


Beaz, I believe it does. So you would work the next 15 sts for a total of 16 sts.


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> Hi Beaz. You are exactly where you should be. If you cast off 19 sts, the 19th stitch bound off should be the 4th knit stitch in the plain (stockinette) panel. So when you have bound off your 19 sts, you should have 4 knit, 2 purl, 8 knit, 1 purl, then your purl shadow wrap stitch. (16 sts after bind off) This 16th stitch should line up with the 35th stitch of your previous rows. That should end you up on the second stitch in the purl ditch for your shadow wrap. And yes, you will do a wrap and turn even though it doesn't say so. Hope this helps.


When I bind off my 19 st, there are 4 K sts to L but 1 K on needle, so how do I count this?


----------



## beaz

beaz said:


> When I bind off my 19 st, there are 4 K sts to L but 1 K on needle, so how do I count this?


Ok, after doing this a 3rd time, I added 1 more BO and added up the stitches in pattern and all is okay again.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> When I bind off my 19 st, there are 4 K sts to L but 1 K on needle, so how do I count this?


Beaz, if you have 4 knit stitches on your left needle, and 1 stitch on your right needle, you have ony bound off 18 stitches, and need to bind off 1 more stitch. That always confuses me, so I count out the stitches before I bind off, so I know where I should be (how many stitches I should have left), when I am done with the bind off. Like with this case: you know that your wrap stitch is the 35th stitch from the start of the row, before any bind-off. You bind off 19 sts, so you will have 16 stitches to work to do your wrap stitch. 19 st (bo)+16 stitches (in pattern)= 35 sts--the number of stitches needed for this short row. Like I said before, and it makes it a little easier to keep track of where the short rows turn: On the bust shaping your shadow wrap stitch will always be the 2nd purl stitch in the ditch at the end of the column. Whether it's in a cable column or the stockinette column. 15sts is at the end of the first cable column, 25sts is at the end of the first stockinette column, 35 sts is the end of the 2nd cable column, and 45 sts, is the end of the 2nd stockinette column. Even though bust shapings B, C, and D have rows that say to work 6, or 16, or 26 st short rows, you will see that the shadow stitch still falls in the same purl ditch as before the bo was done. The "shorter" short rows are because they are counted from the end of the bo stitches, so you are basically doing the normal number of stitches minus the 19 sts you bound off.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Ok, after doing this a 3rd time, I added 1 more BO and added up the stitches in pattern and all is okay again.


Sorry Bea, didn't see this post til after I answered you.


----------



## beaz

Here is something that helped me if you are doing Shadow Wraps. I had this in my computer but I knit in another room and by the time I got back to knitting, I had already forgotten what to do. So hope this helps someone else.


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> Beaz, if you have 4 knit stitches on your left needle, and 1 stitch on your right needle, you have ony bound off 18 stitches, and need to bind off 1 more stitch. That always confuses me, so I count out the stitches before I bind off, so I know where I should be (how many stitches I should have left), when I am done with the bind off. Like with this case: you know that your wrap stitch is the 35th stitch from the start of the row, before any bind-off. You bind off 19 sts, so you will have 16 stitches to work to do your wrap stitch. 19 st (bo)+16 stitches (in pattern)= 35 sts--the number of stitches needed for this short row. Like I said before, and it makes it a little easier to keep track of where the short rows turn: On the bust shaping your shadow wrap stitch will always be the 2nd purl stitch in the ditch at the end of the column. Whether it's in a cable column or the stockinette column. 15sts is at the end of the first cable column, 25sts is at the end of the first stockinette column, 35 sts is the end of the 2nd cable column, and 45 sts, is the end of the 2nd stockinette column. Even though bust shapings B, C, and D have rows that say to work 6, or 16, or 26 st short rows, you will see that the shadow stitch still falls in the same purl ditch as before the bo was done. The "shorter" short rows are because they are counted from the end of the bo stitches, so you are basically doing the normal number of stitches minus the 19 sts you bound off.


I am using 2 different color markers to differentiate each side. Seems to be working....so far so good. Thanks for help.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I am using 2 different color markers to differentiate each side. Seems to be working....so far so good. Thanks for help.


Sounds like a good idea to me. Wish I'd have thought of it


----------



## beaz

On Chart B, Bust shaping row C: work 26 sts and turn. Do I now count the 4 stockinette at the beginning; if not I am into the stockinette row next to the purl ditch. Those sts were never factored in before except for decreasing down to 4 sts.


----------



## catlover1960

Yes Beaz you will need to count those stitches as part of the 26 so your turn stays in the correct place.


----------



## beaz

What type of short row did everyone use and did it leave a hole? I had trouble with the shadow wrap in the begining because I didn't know which way to pick up the pearl bump and it made my purl on the RS terrible.

I just frogged the whole chart b that I had going because I didn't like the way it looked. This will be 3rd attempt when I get started again.


----------



## catlover1960

Beaz, I used the German short rows for the body of the sweater. You posted the shadow wrap technique after I had already begun, but I did use the shadow wrap on the upper back and found it to be easier than the German short rows.


----------



## mom2grif

I used German short rows and got no holes. All turns were done in the purl ditch between a knit and a purl so perhaps that helped. I was careful to pull the stitch very taut as instructed in video I watched.


----------



## Carolinesol

mom2grif said:


> I used German short rows and got no holes. All turns were done in the purl ditch between a knit and a purl so perhaps that helped. I was careful to pull the stitch very taut as instructed in video I watched.


Might be a stupid question but what is a ditch please ?


----------



## mom2grif

I'm just calling the columns with the 2 purls the ditch between the flat knit columns and the cable columns.


----------



## gdhavens

As you look at the piece from the RS, you have a 2 P st "ditch" between the 8 stitch stockinette columns. On the WS, these 2 sts are knit.


----------



## janwalla

mom2grif said:


> I used German short rows and got no holes. All turns were done in the purl ditch between a knit and a purl so perhaps that helped. I was careful to pull the stitch very taut as instructed in video I watched.


I used the german short row method too, I like it cos you are not messing with any wraps or extra stitches from anywhere else. Just pull the stitch you want over the needle (till it has two bits to it) as the wrap, then turn. Then all you do on the way back is knit the funny shaped two bit stitch as one! done! 
here is the link if you need it,




 (continental style)




 ( English style)


----------



## beaz

catlover1960 said:


> Beaz, I used the German short rows for the body of the sweater. You posted the shadow wrap technique after I had already begun, but I did use the shadow wrap on the upper back and found it to be easier than the German short rows.


When you did the shadow short row on purl side, how did you pick up the purl bump, from front to back or reverse - this was my problem.


----------



## catlover1960

beaz said:


> When you did the shadow short row on purl side, how did you pick up the purl bump, from front to back or reverse - this was my problem.


Beaz, I hope this helps. I inserted my left needle into the stitch indicated by the arrow in the direction of the arrow. That stitch is now on your left needle. Now just purl the stitch and let it drop off of your left needle. The stitch on your right needle should look like a mother daughter stitch (2 stitches coming out of one). I will try to attach a diagram. I am a visual learner and pictures help me alot.


----------



## beaz

catlover1960 said:


> Beaz, I hope this helps. I inserted my left needle into the stitch indicated by the arrow in the direction of the arrow. That stitch is now on your left needle. Now just purl the stitch and let it drop off of your left needle. The stitch on your right needle should look like a mother daughter stitch (2 stitches coming out of one). I will try to attach a diagram. I am a visual learner and pictures help me alot.


Thanks, I will keep trying but my stitches are not coming out joined like the instructions.


----------



## mom2grif

Take a picture, Bea, not sure what you mean.


----------



## catlover1960

beaz said:


> Thanks, I will keep trying but my stitches are not coming out joined like the instructions.


Are you slipping the stitch before doing the shadow wrap? Purl to the turning stitch, and slip it to the right needle. This is the stitch which will become twinned with a shadow wrap. On the purl side you will work to one stitch before where you want to turn (only purl one of the purl ditch stitches), slip the next purl stitch and work the shadow wrap. I hope the picture attached to the earlier post was of some use. I wish you were a little closer as I would be happy to sit with you until you were comfortable with the technique.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> What type of short row did everyone use and did it leave a hole? I had trouble with the shadow wrap in the begining because I didn't know which way to pick up the pearl bump and it made my purl on the RS terrible.
> 
> I just frogged the whole chart b that I had going because I didn't like the way it looked. This will be 3rd attempt when I get started again.


Hi beaz. I did the German short rows on the body. I did the shadow wrap on the top down sleeves cuz I had already finished the body when you posted the shadow wrap link. The jury is still out for using them on the sleeves because you really don't have a foundation row to work from. Gonna try them again, though next time I have to make short rows.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> When you did the shadow short row on purl side, how did you pick up the purl bump, from front to back or reverse - this was my problem.


Beaz, when you slip the turning stitch from the left to the right needle, I picked up the head of the stitch from front to back. I just had to go back and try it, cuz I couldn't remember


----------



## beaz

catlover1960 said:


> Beaz, I hope this helps. I inserted my left needle into the stitch indicated by the arrow in the direction of the arrow. That stitch is now on your left needle. Now just purl the stitch and let it drop off of your left needle. The stitch on your right needle should look like a mother daughter stitch (2 stitches coming out of one). I will try to attach a diagram. I am a visual learner and pictures help me alot.


Thank you, I finally got to the point where I could try this again and after several attempts, it worked. I don't know what I was or wasn't doing but it was very frustrating. As a grandma, I think my daughter will be a grandma before she get her sweater.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Thank you, I finally got to the point where I could try this again and after several attempts, it worked. I don't know what I was or wasn't doing but it was very frustrating. As a grandma, I think my daughter will be a grandma before she get her sweater.


Beaz, I knew you could do it!


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> Beaz, when you slip the turning stitch from the left to the right needle, I picked up the head of the stitch from front to back. I just had to go back and try it, cuz I couldn't remember


Now I am picking up front to back but I do not like how the knits look - they look like puff stitches on the RS. Tried to take a pic but got too much reflection.


----------



## catlover1960

beaz said:


> Now I am picking up front to back but I do not like how the knits look - they look like puff stitches on the RS. Tried to take a pic but got too much reflection.


My stitches appeared a little longer than the rest of the other knit stitches on the RS. I have a hard time finding them since I blocked that piece. I know you can do this, and from experience, I know we look at our own work more critically than others.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Now I am picking up front to back but I do not like how the knits look - they look like puff stitches on the RS. Tried to take a pic but got too much reflection.


Beaz, those "puffy" stitches will settle down when you block. I noticed that "puff" when I did the shadow wrapds on the sleeves, too. I also had that in the German short rows I did on the body of the sweater. Can't find them now, after blocking.

You're doing great, keep it up


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> Beaz, those "puffy" stitches will settle down when you block. I noticed that "puff" when I did the shadow wrapds on the sleeves, too. I also had that in the German short rows I did on the body of the sweater. Can't find them now, after blocking.
> 
> You're doing great, keep it up


Thanks...my stockinette is rolling inward very badly. My yarn is acryllic so I don't think blocking will help very much. Did you have this problem?


----------



## mom2grif

It will be ok! Your decreases form a matching design to the i cord edge so should roll. The part that isn't the decreases will have the icord around it and that will take care of it. No more worrying, Bea! You can do this. We've all got your back.


----------



## Kissnntell

golly good grief i need some help here
puter acted up so much this a.m. had 2 roll it back 2 factory settings -- completely forgetting 2 back anything up
so, now i cant find the pattern
would some1 be so kind as 2 tell me what page it's on & the cheat sheet also? 
i kno i'm being lazy, but after all i went thru 2dy i just dont have the gumption 2 read thru 100+ pages looking 4 anything!!
(i'm doing the LAST chart C now then it's off 2 the races on shaping again!! that's y i'll need the pattern)
oh i am ever sooo tired!!
thx all
J~


----------



## Oh Donna

would some1 be so kind as 2 tell me what page it's on & the cheat sheet also? 

you mean the whole pattern? I checked---page one of this thread is erica's cogknits address...is that what you needed?

so sorry your mess take tomorrow to knit and unwind from today.


----------



## Kissnntell

got her site but only 2 buy the pattern there, which i already did
dont think that came back in an email, did it? 2 bad grrr
i thot 4 sure it was in one of these threads, all of it after the sleeves, which i did then
cant knit 2mrw got 2 much 2 do & b gone sun w/daughter & g'son, so 2nite's TV & Needles! lol


----------



## Kissnntell

EDIT: i found it! thx again everyone
have a great wknd!!



Kissnntell said:


> got her site but only 2 buy the pattern there, which i already did
> dont think that came back in an email, did it? 2 bad grrr
> i thot 4 sure it was in one of these threads, all of it after the sleeves, which i did then
> cant knit 2mrw got 2 much 2 do & b gone sun w/daughter & g'son, so 2nite's TV & Needles! lol


----------



## beaz

I missed a row or so on the bust section and it threw off the hip shaping - made a very big splash in the frog pond, don't know if I can swim anymore, getting tired of flapping those needles.


----------



## mom2grif

Kissnntell said:


> EDIT: i found it! thx again everyone
> have a great wknd!!


Great! 😉


----------



## Oh Donna

beaz said:


> I missed a row or so on the bust section and it threw off the hip shaping - made a very big splash in the frog pond, don't know if I can swim anymore, getting tired of flapping those needles.


You are the epitome of perseverance, my Dear.
Rest when you need to (tread water! Use a floatie!)
and hang in there.
You are an inspiration to more than one of us. Thank you


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Thanks...my stockinette is rolling inward very badly. My yarn is acryllic so I don't think blocking will help very much. Did you have this problem?


Yep, sure did/do. I used acrylic, too. I know it is a part of the design, but I am not real crazy about it, so I steamed it pretty heavy when I blocked. It helped quite a bit, though not entirely.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I missed a row or so on the bust section and it threw off the hip shaping - made a very big splash in the frog pond, don't know if I can swim anymore, getting tired of flapping those needles.


Hey, I think you and I have been in that frog pond quite a bit beaz :lol: I'm in it, too, although on a different project. I used highlighters to help me keep track of where I was on the shapings. That, and a magnet board with nice long magnetic strips that I got at my lys. My Honey built me an easel to hold it upright on the table.


----------



## wanorniron

beaz said:


> I missed a row or so on the bust section and it threw off the hip shaping - made a very big splash in the frog pond, don't know if I can swim anymore, getting tired of flapping those needles.


Beaz, Don't give up. I had the entire body finished and blocked when I discovered the middle cables did not line up. I had missed an entire bust and hip shaping at the first armhole and had to jump into the deep end of the frog pond and knit it all again.

Now I only have to finish the I-cord which I have frogged numerous times and still not satisfied with the way it looks.

Keep those needles employed and think of how satisfying it will be to finish this project. In a way I will be sorry to complete mine as I have grown quite attached to this site.


----------



## maryannn

I don't think anyone did anything as dumb as I did. I finished the iCord and did not like the looks of it, also I forgot to put in the buttonholes. So I ripped out the edging and discovered I had put the front yokes in wrong. So I ripped them out and accidentally cut both yokes. Now I am re knitting both yokes. Back to square one. Dumb,
MA


----------



## Erica Patberg

We could come up with another project. 


wanorniron said:


> Beaz, Don't give up. I had the entire body finished and blocked when I discovered the middle cables did not line up. I had missed an entire bust and hip shaping at the first armhole and had to jump into the deep end of the frog pond and knit it all again.
> 
> Now I only have to finish the I-cord which I have frogged numerous times and still not satisfied with the way it looks.
> 
> Keep those needles employed and think of how satisfying it will be to finish this project. In a way I will be sorry to complete mine as I have grown quite attached to this site.


----------



## Kissnntell

*We could come up with another project. *

i would luv that but give me a couple of months?
i kno that sounds like a long time, but have a mystery KAL on June 1st PLUS still catching up on LAST Christmas' presents!!


----------



## Jill2

YES!!! Another project! Great Idea!


----------



## janwalla

Jill2 said:


> YES!!! Another project! Great Idea!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: count me in!!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

janwalla said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: count me in!!


Me three <g>
cj


----------



## janwalla

Got new phone so can post pics again (i think!!) I still have icord and sleeves to finish, I attempted the blocking but i think its going to be too small for my daughter so was wondering if i block again can I stretch it a bit?

B****y H*ll bit on the big side lol


----------



## questmiller

Kissnntell said:


> *We could come up with another project. *
> 
> i would luv that but give me a couple of months?
> i kno that sounds like a long time, but have a mystery KAL on June 1st PLUS still catching up on LAST Christmas' presents!!


are you doing with one with craftsy? I am...I got my yarn.


----------



## Kissnntell

yes, w/Laura Nelken
got my yarn 2dy
expected a large pkg since it's so long -- 325yds 
boy was i surprised!!
this stuff's so thin i could use it in my sewing machine!! LOL
so, if this doesnt get me over the fear of lace, i guess nothing will!!
c u then!!
J~



questmiller said:


> are you doing with one with craftsy? I am...I got my yarn.


----------



## wanorniron

"We could come up with another project".

That would be great Erica. I'm up for another challenge even though I haven't completed the first one. I have learned so much during this project, things that I didn't even know about.


----------



## questmiller

:lol:


----------



## Oh Donna

janwalla, what a gorgeous gorgeous color and texture your sweater is!!!!!!!! Is it handspun?, If not, you MUST show me how to knit like that!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobbiD

wanorniron said:


> Beaz, Don't give up. I had the entire body finished and blocked when I discovered the middle cables did not line up. I had missed an entire bust and hip shaping at the first armhole and had to jump into the deep end of the frog pond and knit it all again.
> 
> Now I only have to finish the I-cord which I have frogged numerous times and still not satisfied with the way it looks.
> 
> Keep those needles employed and think of how satisfying it will be to finish this project. In a way I will be sorry to complete mine as I have grown quite attached to this site.


Me too. What a great bunch of people!


----------



## RobbiD

maryannn said:


> I don't think anyone did anything as dumb as I did. I finished the iCord and did not like the looks of it, also I forgot to put in the buttonholes. So I ripped out the edging and discovered I had put the front yokes in wrong. So I ripped them out and accidentally cut both yokes. Now I am re knitting both yokes. Back to square one. Dumb,
> MA


Maryann, I think I have you beat. My second top down sleeve somehow ended up with the shoulder cap at the underarm!! :shock: One of my MANY trips into the frog pond :lol:


----------



## RobbiD

janwalla said:


> Got new phone so can post pics again (i think!!) I still have icord and sleeves to finish, I attempted the blocking but i think its going to be too small for my daughter so was wondering if i block again can I stretch it a bit?
> 
> B****y H*ll bit on the big side lol


Looking good Janwalla. Love the color!


----------



## Jill2

janwalla said:


> Got new phone so can post pics again (i think!!) I still have icord and sleeves to finish, I attempted the blocking but i think its going to be too small for my daughter so was wondering if i block again can I stretch it a bit?
> 
> B****y H*ll bit on the big side lol


If you are still not happy with the fit, you might want to consider re-blocking and laying out the piece as shown on page 25 of this thread. Erica also mentioned that she thought this was the best way to block the body as you will have more control of the shaping.


----------



## beaz

Been playing catch up today, am at the bust shaping again with the BO sts. What part of the sweater is this BO for?


----------



## beaz

In case anyone is interested, we have had 515 questions and answers and tips. I have inserted all of them into a spreadsheet.


----------



## Patchworkcat

beaz said:


> In case anyone is interested, we have had 515 questions and answers and tips. I have inserted all of them into a spreadsheet.


I'm definitely interested. I got lost so far back ... I can't even remember what, besides gauge, went wrong.

Jill


----------



## Kissnntell

WOW! i knew there'd be a lot, but not that many
& 2 think we're not done yet!!
u could write a book 4 Erica -- an *owners manual* for it lol
is ur spreadsheet Excel? if so, i wouldnt mind a copy if u'd care 2 shoot it over when ur all done, but if not that's ok 2
so how u feeling now that ur getting so far along? feeling better re: it now?
just finished all chart C's so when i get back @it monday i'll be doing the left shaping. cant believe how fast it's going along, once i finally got in2 it
k beddy-bye time...have 2 get my strength up 4 the kids 2mrw. just wish all 3 of my girl could b home, but o well
later!!
J~



beaz said:


> In case anyone is interested, we have had 515 questions and answers and tips. I have inserted all of them into a spreadsheet.


----------



## beaz

Kissnntell said:


> WOW! i knew there'd be a lot, but not that many
> & 2 think we're not done yet!!
> u could write a book 4 Erica -- an *owners manual* for it lol
> is ur spreadsheet Excel? if so, i wouldnt mind a copy if u'd care 2 shoot it over when ur all done, but if not that's ok 2
> so how u feeling now that ur getting so far along? feeling better re: it now?
> just finished all chart C's so when i get back @it monday i'll be doing the left shaping. cant believe how fast it's going along, once i finally got in2 it
> k beddy-bye time...have 2 get my strength up 4 the kids 2mrw. just wish all 3 of my girl could b home, but o well
> later!!
> J~


The spreadsheet is Excel but not sure if I can attach a download like that and do not want to put into PDF that cannot be filtered, sorted or manipulated in any way. If anyone wants it now, please PM me with your personal email and I will send it but you will have to keep updating as we go along. I am doing ok after much frogging but keep plugging along behind everyone else.


----------



## nintendomo

beaz said:


> The spreadsheet is Excel but not sure if I can attach a download like that and do not want to put into PDF that cannot be filtered, sorted or manipulated in any way. If anyone wants it now, please PM me with your personal email and I will send it but you will have to keep updating as we go along. I am doing ok after much frogging but keep plugging along behind everyone else.


Beaz, I am way behind too, but I do love this pattern so much!!! I was so delighted when I finished the right back short rows and all my cable twists magically were ready to be done on the same row, just like Erica said they would!!!


----------



## CarolZ

Well, I got all the hard stuff done and am now working on the back top panel. I did up to the 5 1/4" for size 38 and do not understand the rest of the instructions starting with "Work 4(4,5,6,7,7)pairs of short rows of 4 sts over the left and rightmost 16(16,20,24,28.28)sts for slope of left and right shoulder." Would someone explain this to me as I seem to be having a duhhh moment? Thanks so much! This has been a wonderful experience as this is the first knit along I've ever done. Everyone is so helpful. Thank you all!


----------



## sewnhair

Erica Patberg said:


> We could come up with another project.


Sounds good to me!!!!


----------



## questmiller

CarolZ said:


> Well, I got all the hard stuff done and am now working on the back top panel. I did up to the 5 1/4" for size 38 and do not understand the rest of the instructions starting with "Work 4(4,5,6,7,7)pairs of short rows of 4 sts over the left and rightmost 16(16,20,24,28.28)sts for slope of left and right shoulder." Would someone explain this to me as I seem to be having a duhhh moment? Thanks so much! This has been a wonderful experience as this is the first knit along I've ever done. Everyone is so helpful. Thank you all!


Check out Jill2's answer to my very same question on page 30


----------



## sewnhair

Janwalla,

Gorgeous!!! Fantastic color and I LOVE the texture! Which yarn did you use? It is beautiful!!!


----------



## sewnhair

beaz said:


> In case anyone is interested, we have had 515 questions and answers and tips. I have inserted all of them into a spreadsheet.


Me 2!! Great idea! Would love to have a copy .... I've been copying to a word doc, but still hard to find what I need when I need it!


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Been playing catch up today, am at the bust shaping again with the BO sts. What part of the sweater is this BO for?


Beaz, the bind off will be the bottom portion of the arm holes. The top of the arm holes will be formed when the top back and the top fronts are joined at the shoulders.


----------



## janwalla

Thanks everyone! I bought 3 full packs of 10 from an Ebay seller. For £27 including postage!!(less than a £1 a ball) Its made by Copley called "cotton on to linen" in china pink,40% cotton,48% acrylic, and 12% linen. (more like a peach colour) My daughter requested me to make it for her in this yarn. I didn't think it would show off the cables enough but you don't argue with the children!!! lol. I initially bought it to knit a summer top with and as it was so cheap i thought id buy the lot (as you do being a yarnaholic!!) I will try to re-block and do it properly this time!(thanks Jill2) I made it 10 stitches wider so it will shrink up a bit, but at least it will fit around (hopefully) Then onto the icord!


----------



## beaz

beaz said:


> In case anyone is interested, we have had 515 questions and answers and tips. I have inserted all of them into a spreadsheet.


IMPORTANT:
Just a few tips for those requesting the spreadsheet. You will need to put on a filter located under data, just click on the funnel. It will pull up a drop down menu, unclick the select all box and check off all the boxes that you think might pertain to the subject. To remove the filter, click on the funnel again and it will go away. Just remember if you are adding any information not to leave any blank lines as they will not sort. You will need to wrap any text you are adding so it fits in the parameters set. If you need more help, you all know where to find me.


----------



## CarolZ

questmiller said:


> Check out Jill2's answer to my very same question on page 30


Thanks questmiller. I didn't realize that the question was asked before. So glad you pointed it out to me. I appreciate your help. :thumbup:


----------



## judsretired

Erica Patberg said:


> We could come up with another project.


*Erica, I would love to do another project with anything you design.* I love working on this sweater. I have learned so many new things and feel like I am a better knitter because of this project and of course all the help I have found from reading all the posts from this site. 
Thank you Erica.
Judy


----------



## gdhavens

Erica, I too would seriously consider any project you designed/suggested. I had fun knitting this sweater, even though it was too big when I finished it (totally my own fault). (I think I am passing it on to my SIL.) I am seriously thinking of making it again in a smaller size. (I guess I am not quite as big as I thought.)

I have to admit, I felt a little at loose ends when I finished it. I made a "mystery hat" yesterday, a pattern with no picture. It turned out cute, but I don't wear hats so will donate it.


----------



## Knitophile

Erica,
Although I am far behind everyone else, having had to deal with a few unexpected matters, I am going away for a vacation and expect to be make a fair bit of progress on the sweater in the next few weeks. I have however done enough of the sweater to know that I would be very interested in working on another one of your patterns - particularly a totally original design. This autumn or winter would be a super time for that.


----------



## catlover1960

Janwalla - Love your sweater. The color and texture are beautiful.

Beaz - you will soon have your sweater completed to the point of mine since I was sidelined by a hand injury. Hope to be able to begin knitting again soon. Maybe we will finish about the same time.

Erica - love the pattern and your attention to detail. It is fun to make. Close to being done with the first one and have 2 more to go. Thank you for such a great pattern. 

I would love to do another KAL with you ladies, but have a lot on plate at the moment. I feel like each of you have become a new friend.


----------



## beaz

Sorry ladies, I cannot do this anymore.


----------



## Kissnntell

say *what???*
what happened? u have gotten so far along!



beaz said:


> Sorry ladies, I cannot do this anymore.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Sorry ladies, I cannot do this anymore.


Oh no beaz, what happened? Be happy to help sort it out.


----------



## pinsandneedles

RobbiD said:


> Oh no beaz, what happened? Be happy to help sort it out.


  You CAN do this, let us help you!!!


----------



## beaz

No can do, my last frog died and I cannot start chart B again, enough is enough, but thanks


----------



## Kissnntell

what r u having probs on in chart b? is it the decreases? then just decrease as u kno how. thats what i had 2 do & it worked out ok
may not look as nice as others, but the stitch count is whats important
would have 2 b a MAJOR flub & noticeable 2 the whole dang world 4 me 2 frog like that
AND i'm usually pretty picky re: stuff, but 1 quote u: *enuf is enuf*, so i just did dec's my own way
wish u'd reconsider...this isnt a world shocking thing ... it's a sweater!
o i wish i could say something that made sense 2 u, but, i dont kno what else *2* say


----------



## charlenekbenton

AMINISTRATOR....please do not erase any of these 100+ pages...some of us have stopped our sweater & need these pages when we begin again so if it is true that any pages over 100+ pages gets deleted PLEASE do not delete these....Thank you!


----------



## charlenekbenton

Erica....I'm in for a KAL anytime after June...knee replacement June 10 & plan to knit the rest of my sweater while recouping.


----------



## charlenekbenton

Janwalla, your sweater is lovely...it's amazing how all of us are doing the same sweater yet because of choice of yarn each one is unique to its color & type of yarn, that's (to me) the beauty of handmade items.

Beaz, you CAN do this, as some wise gal said earlier, take some time off, clear the cobwebs, relax for a few days & hop back into it again....think I told everyone that I frogged my first sock 15-16 times & would not let it de"feet" me, oh am I ever glad I kept going. When u think u cannot go on, think about the fantastic feeling of accomplishment when it's finally done!!

I sure hope we can do another project with Erica....I too have found new friends on KP.

Thanks to Erica, we are bound together by more than yarn!


----------



## charlenekbenton

Oh I forgot.....HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Kissnntell

Baez, if ur still watching, you merely need to put ur spreadsheet in a folder or directly on ur desktop & then you can send it email as an attachment
i do it all the time
no need for any of the other stuff mentioned
Judi~


----------



## beaz

Kissnntell said:


> Baez, if ur still watching, you merely need to put ur spreadsheet in a folder or directly on ur desktop & then you can send it email as an attachment
> i do it all the time
> no need for any of the other stuff mentioned
> Judi~


----------



## beaz

I did try to download it but It doesn't work-the file is unreadable as it is not a recognized format for KP. This is an EXCEL file and you need that program for it to open. If I put it into a PDF, you will not be able to manipulate the program; i.e., sort it, filter it (just look for the subject matter that interests you or scroll through. A PDF doc is just a picture that you can read and that is about all and would not serve the purpose.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Sorry ladies, I cannot do this anymore.


Hey Bea, just remember the little train from the children's book: "I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...." Before you know it, the little fella DID it.


----------



## Kissnntell

yes, but for those of us that DO have it, emailing an attachment is all that's necessary
either way, if ur still going to put this 2gthr, i'll wait until ur done, rather than have 2 update it all the time
thx 4 the time ur putting in2 this! 



beaz said:


> I did try to download it but It doesn't work-the file is unreadable as it is not a recognized format for KP. This is an EXCEL file and you need that program for it to open. If I put it into a PDF, you will not be able to manipulate the program; i.e., sort it, filter it (just look for the subject matter that interests you or scroll through. A PDF doc is just a picture that you can read and that is about all and would not serve the purpose.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Am working on Hip Shaping B. It looks like this is where the red cable dot on the 34 row should be. Is this correct?


----------



## Kissnntell

hard 4 me 2 tell as cheat sheet doesnt have rows numbered & cant see worth a crap 2 count'm lol
can u *read* ur work below where u r now? is it a cable section? how far have u gone since the last cross over?
u should b able 2 see if it looks right or not
keep us posted!



Marienkaeferoma said:


> Am working on Hip Shaping B. It looks like this is where the red cable dot on the 34 row should be. Is this correct?


----------



## catlover1960

Marienkaeferoma said:


> Am working on Hip Shaping B. It looks like this is where the red cable dot on the 34 row should be. Is this correct?


That is correct. You will cross your cable on the RS when you return.


----------



## Kissnntell

now there's some GOOD help 4 u!! lol

hey catlover, need another 1? or 2?
Flossie had 2 blue/white kids that will b weaned shortly & really, REALLY, *REALLY* need a new home!!
lolol



catlover1960 said:


> That is correct. You will cross your cable on the RS when you return.


----------



## janwalla

Daughter wants a double rib around cardi instead of i-cord cos she doesn't want to fasten it. Was wondering if i should do 2st cable twist and 2 purl then 2 plain so it will blend in with the front? what you think? (B****y kids!) On the plus size i wont have to mess around with more blocking!!


----------



## catlover1960

Kissnntell said:


> now there's some GOOD help 4 u!! lol
> 
> hey catlover, need another 1? or 2?
> Flossie had 2 blue/white kids that will b weaned shortly & really, REALLY, *REALLY* need a new home!!
> lolol


My babies are going to be 9 years old in August. I took 2 of a litter of 4. Both are happy and healthy and enough for me to keep up with. I do love animals and cannot dream of a life without our furry children.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Friends, thanks for the help. I went ahead and cabled there because it did look like it should cross there. Really nice to know so quickly that I was right. I have a free hour now, so I'll keep on knitting.


----------



## Kissnntell

when i sell bait here @the shop, i give a wooden nickle/bait
bring back 7 & get a free bait
told guys a few min ago that & added *bring back 5 & get a free kitten*
lol


----------



## RobbiD

janwalla said:


> Daughter wants a double rib around cardi instead of i-cord cos she doesn't want to fasten it. Was wondering if i should do 2st cable twist and 2 purl then 2 plain so it will blend in with the front? what you think? (B****y kids!) On the plus size i wont have to mess around with more blocking!!


Janwalla, I think that would look really good. Or just the twist, then purl, without the 2 plain.


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> when i sell bait here @the shop, i give a wooden nickle/bait
> bring back 7 & get a free bait
> told guys a few min ago that & added *bring back 5 & get a free kitten*
> lol


Gotta admire your ingenuity, Kissnntell. Any takers? I would be interested, but we are trying to get the owners of two cats we were asked to "babysit" ( 3 yrs, and 4 yrs ago), to come and reclaim theirs!


----------



## Kissnntell

lol that's some babysitting job!
u getting child support 4 them?
lol


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> lol that's some babysitting job!
> u getting child support 4 them?
> lol


Not a penny!!! And one of the buggers has to weigh at least 30+ pounds. Our cat foot bill tripled after he came! :shock:


----------



## Kissnntell

lolol what a piggie!!
i lucked out this time w/only 2 babies
one time, yrs ago, had 17 babies all @once! what a zoo that was. got rid of'm all in record time, tho
4 some reason, where i am now, cant get rid of'm. dont kno y
& NO i will NOT give them out, nor sell, for muskie bait!! ROFL



RobbiD said:


> Not a penny!!! And one of the buggers has to weigh at least 30+ pounds. Our cat foot bill tripled after he came! :shock:


----------



## janwalla

Thanks for that Robbi D just needed another voice to say yeay!! no other knitter in my family to ask!.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Marienkaeferoma said:


> Friends, thanks for the help. I went ahead and cabled there because it did look like it should cross there. Really nice to know so quickly that I was right. I have a free hour now, so I'll keep on knitting.


Spoke too soon! Just figured out that the missing cable crossing is in hip shaping D (34), not B. hoping I can just tink those 8 stitches and undo the crossing I put in.


----------



## Kissnntell

that's what i did
just worked over to it then took those out & let them *run* down to it & did the cross then. then used crochet hook 2 take it back up again
thats when i coined the phrase: fixing the pothole
could turn around & drive another way, or fix the darn thing & keep on going!
sure beat the hek out'a froggin!!



Marienkaeferoma said:


> Spoke too soon! Just figured out that the missing cable crossing is in hip shaping D (34), not B. hoping I can just tink those 8 stitches and undo the crossing I put in.


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> lolol what a piggie!!
> i lucked out this time w/only 2 babies
> one time, yrs ago, had 17 babies all @once! what a zoo that was. got rid of'm all in record time, tho
> 4 some reason, where i am now, cant get rid of'm. dont kno y
> & NO i will NOT give them out, nor sell, for muskie bait!! ROFL


Hmmmm....Muskie bait, now that's an idea, especially the FAT one! Belongs to step daughter and his name is (believe it or not) FROG! Maybe that's why I had to frog this sweater so much? LMAO!


----------



## RobbiD

Marienkaeferoma said:


> Spoke too soon! Just figured out that the missing cable crossing is in hip shaping D (34), not B. hoping I can just tink those 8 stitches and undo the crossing I put in.


I think that would be the easiest way to do it. Double pointed needles and a crochet hook come in real handy for that.


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> lolol what a piggie!!
> i lucked out this time w/only 2 babies
> one time, yrs ago, had 17 babies all @once! what a zoo that was. got rid of'm all in record time, tho
> 4 some reason, where i am now, cant get rid of'm. dont kno y
> & NO i will NOT give them out, nor sell, for muskie bait!! ROFL


I had a German Short-haired Pointer years ago that had a litter of 14 pups. In a single-wide mobile home. Talk about a zoo. I had a 14 month old child at the time, too! Was lots of fun watching her chase the puppies around, though. :lol:


----------



## RobbiD

janwalla said:


> Thanks for that Robbi D just needed another voice to say yeay!! no other knitter in my family to ask!.


Your welcome. It's hard when you have no other knitters around to ask opinions. I have always been the only person that knitted amongst family and friends.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Kissnntell said:


> that's what i did
> just worked over to it then took those out & let them *run* down to it & did the cross then. then used crochet hook 2 take it back up again
> thats when i coined the phrase: fixing the pothole
> could turn around & drive another way, or fix the darn thing & keep on going!
> sure beat the hek out'a froggin!!


Got it fixed. Ready to work on the next set of short rows!


----------



## Kissnntell

hot-diggity!!
2 lazy 2 knit right now. think i'll take Scully the Scooter 2 the market & enjoy the sunshine!!
have fun
J~



Marienkaeferoma said:


> Got it fixed. Ready to work on the next set of short rows!


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Kissnntell said:


> hot-diggity!!
> 2 lazy 2 knit right now. think i'll take Scully the Scooter 2 the market & enjoy the sunshine!!
> have fun
> J~


Actually fixed it last night. Had to get up at 4:30 this morning to proctor AP tests, so I waited til now to post. I'll finish up here at school around noon. Might get some knitting in after I do my mowing.


----------



## maryannn

AP tests as in USPS?


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

maryannn said:


> AP tests as in USPS?


College credit tests for high school students.


----------



## maryannn

Marienkaeferoma said:


> College credit tests for high school students.


Thought it might be Advanced Piloting in United States Power Squadrons
(Boating).


----------



## chrisheskin

Jessica-Jean said:


> She corrected the pdf on her website. You just have to download it again and delete the first one. http://www.cogknits.com/


Hi Jessica-Jean, How do I find the corrected pdf? Thanx Chris.


----------



## chrisheskin

charlenekbenton said:


> Anyone want to borrow my queen frog avatar? I got this from our workshop leader for frogging my 1st sock a total of 15 times. Still knitting the sleeves.....almost ready to do the cap decreases can't wait to get started on the body!!
> Happy knitting everyone!


Don't be too eager to start on the body Charlene . . . I am so in need of your avatar.
Can anyone tell me why I only have three cables at the start of chart A. when it's clear from pattern picture that I should have five? Thanx. Chris.


----------



## questmiller

chrisheskin said:


> Don't be too eager to start on the body Charlene . . . I am so in need of your avatar.
> Can anyone tell me why I only have three cables at the start of chart A. when it's clear from pattern picture that I should have five? Thanx. Chris.


Can you post a photo?


----------



## mom2grif

chrisheskin said:


> Don't be too eager to start on the body Charlene . . . I am so in need of your avatar.
> Can anyone tell me why I only have three cables at the start of chart A. when it's clear from pattern picture that I should have five? Thanx. Chris.


You'll start 2 more cables in the increased sections to total 5


----------



## CarolZ

Well, I finished all the pieces and just have to block them, sew together, and then do the Icord. It'll have to wait though, since we're moving again - 4 times in 4 years! I'm getting too old for this. I told my DH that this is the last time till we retire in 8 years, so he better be happy in this place till then, or one of us kicks the bucket, LOL!


----------



## Carole-Jayne

QUESTION - Where do I find a board for blocking knits??? To be honest, until the last couple of years, I've never even *heard* of blocking knits. I've done a search on Mary Maxim, Michaels and Amazon (that's where I got my lace blocking wires and T-pins), but nothing. What are the key words? maybe I'm not using the correct word. any help on store and/or terminology would surely be appreciated!
Thanks folks,
CJ


----------



## Jill2

Knitpicks calls them Blocking Mats

http://www.knitpicks.com/tools/view-all-tools/blocking-mats.html


----------



## mom2grif

The foam play mats the fit together like puzzles often sold at Walmart are basically the same thing and probably much cheaper.


----------



## Jill2

mom2grif said:


> The foam play mats the fit together like puzzles often sold at Walmart are basically the same thing and probably much cheaper.


Susan is right.....I wasn't sure what stores you have in your homeland.


----------



## questmiller

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> QUESTION - Where do I find a board for blocking knits??? To be honest, until the last couple of years, I've never even *heard* of blocking knits. I've done a search on Mary Maxim, Michaels and Amazon (that's where I got my lace blocking wires and T-pins), but nothing. What are the key words? maybe I'm not using the correct word. any help on store and/or terminology would surely be appreciated!
> Thanks folks,
> CJ


I've never used a special board. I simply put towels on the carpeted floor (or you can use an extra bed). If you use a carpet, you can pin the edges where they need to be straight into the pile. I suppose the blocking boards have the added feature of ruler guides. I just use my own measuring tape.


----------



## judsretired

I need some help on the upper back for the short rows. The picture shows the upper back sloping down on both sides, but if I do short rows wont the sides slope up?Hope someone can help me understand what I am supposed to do?
Sorry to be so dense but it just is not making any sense to me.
Judy


----------



## mom2grif

Knit over to last 4 stitches, purl back to last 4 stitches, that's one set. Knit back to last 8 stitches, purl back to last 8 stitches, that's second set. Keep going like that. I had to talk it through with my sister.


----------



## Kissnntell

LOL i luv being a step or 2 behind cuz then i get the answers b4 i have the questions!!
lol


----------



## Jill2

If you need additional instructions see page 30


----------



## judsretired

mom2grif said:


> Knit over to last 4 stitches, purl back to last 4 stitches, that's one set. Knit back to last 8 stitches, purl back to last 8 stitches, that's second set. Keep going like that. I had to talk it through with my sister.


Thanks mom2grif I think I understand now. Just could not get it to go into this thick head. You explained this so I can get it.


----------



## mom2grif

Jill2 said:


> I had to think a bit on this one too.....
> Worked the way you described, I think the outside edges would be higher than the middle....you would be working more rows along the outside than you would be in the middle.
> 
> I worked it like this....
> Knit until you are 4 sts from the end...turn
> Purl until you are 4 sts from the end...turn
> Knit until 8 sts from end...turn
> Purl until 8 sts from end...turn. (At this point you have worked 2 pairs)
> Knit until 12 sts from end...turn
> Purl until 12 sts from end....turn
> 
> Then 16 sts.....then 20 sts.
> 
> Make sense?


Yes, like this!


----------



## Carolinesol

I love this site. Everyone is so helpful. You are all great x


----------



## chrisheskin

gdhavens said:


> Just a note for those that are trying this sweater and are having problems starting:
> 
> This pattern is doable for anyone. Very well written. Take it one row at a time, check your numbers and don't second guess the pattern.
> 
> When you first start the it says "All sizes, cast on 22 sts." Well, me having a senior moment or dyslexia, I combined the "O" from cast on with the "22" sts and came up with 20 sts., so of course I wasn't getting the right pattern. Duh!!! So, after I re-read the pattern 2 or 3 times, I managed to cast on 22 sts and it worked out fine. At this point, I was getting a 2 x 2 rib pattern. Because you are casting on at the end of the first 2 set up rows in multiples of 4 sts, the pattern will remain a 2 x 2 rib. When you do the cast on 7 sts at the end of set up rows 3 and 4, the pattern as written will keep you in a 2 x 2 rib with odd numbers at the ends.
> 
> Set up row 5 will be the first cable twist (called a LT in the pattern and done on only 2 sts), and will appear in the 2nd, 3rd and 4th cable area. The 1st and 5th haven't twisted yet, they will twist in the 3rd row of the chart.
> 
> The chart is worked on the number of stitches specified until the increase rows. The increase is shown by the "step" in the picture of the chart and already accounted for by this picture.
> 
> I don't know if this helps anyone, but I am betting there are some out there that are trying to make this sweater and feel too overwhelmed and stupid to do it and afraid to post questions. Please, give it a try. Message me if you have problems. I am not an expert, but I will help where I can.


I am new to charts & you just answered my ? as to why I only have 3twists at the beginning of Chart A. when I can see 5 in all the pics. Thanx. Chris. :thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens

So happy to be a help. I hate to see someone not do this sweater because they think it is too hard. It is very doable for anyone.

I anyone has questions, but don't want to post on here, please feel free to pm me. I will do my best to answer any questions.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

BLOCKING BOARDS
Thanks for all the responses - I laughed at the 'homeland' reference...Canada isn't the problem - living on the Atlantic ocean an hour away from the nearest store of any kind is the problem!!! Almost all of my supplies come from *your* homeland via USPS <g> But tomorrow I hit the Big Smoke and we do have a WalMart there AND a 5c-$1 store so maybe I can find the kids interlocking blocks thing. If not, it will be "your homeland to my homeland" again.

thanks for your help!
Carole-Jayne


----------



## mom2grif

I can bring you some when I come in July, Carole-Jayne! That will ensure we get together!


----------



## peachy51

Dang! Even tho I have posted numerous times to this thread and have it marked as "Watch," I see there are scads of pages of posts since I was here last and I got no notifcation


----------



## mom2grif

peachy51 said:


> Dang! Even tho I have posted numerous times to this thread and have it marked as "Watch," I see there are scads of pages of posts since I was here last and I got no notifcation


Peachy, apparently if you don't click on the link to go to an update in an email, it pauses you from getting more emails until you do. There is a note to that effect in the email. I finally read it just recently. 

You will not receive additional notifications about this topic
until you view it, so there could be multiple replies.


----------



## peachy51

mom2grif said:


> Peachy, apparently if you don't click on the link to go to an update in an email, it pauses you from getting more emails until you do. There is a note to that effect in the email. I finally read it just recently.
> 
> You will not receive additional notifications about this topic
> until you view it, so there could be multiple replies.


But I do always click on the links on every e-mail notification I get and come and read the posts ... so I think there are glitches in the system too.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

peachy51 said:


> But I do always click on the links on every e-mail notification I get and come and read the posts ... so I think there are glitches in the system too.


With my email system, the email loses its marker that is beside all emails NOT read when the cursor goes over it. Frequently as I read through my emails, I stop at the KP one so I can read it with a cup o'tea. If the highlighting bar stops on an email, or even passes over it, it gets marked as 'Read'. Then more emails come in and the ones passed over look like Read. Also sometimes, I'm in KP reading, and then when I come back, there is another KP notification email. If I assume I've already read it, or even if I have, --- and don't go back, I get booted. 
It's all very tempremental.
Keep on clicking !!
Carole-jayne


----------



## gdhavens

Peachy51, that seems to be a recurring problem. I have wondered how many people were interested in the original post about Erica's sweater, way back in November or December, and have been lost because of this problem?

If the thread is something I have been interested in, I keep the most recent notification I receive and check back once in awhile. I don't know how many times I stopped getting notifications on Erica's sweater, but I am really glad I didn't lose it altogether.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

I'm wondering .... are we "addicted" or just "obsessed"? LOL
cj


----------



## Patchworkcat

I just hope this thread isn't deleted because it's grown to so many pages. It would be a terrible shame to lose all this valuable information.

Jill


----------



## mom2grif

I don't believe it will be deleted, might just slip down in the ranking when folks quit posting to it. You can still find the original thread that Carole-Jayne started here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-122378-1.html


----------



## Kissnntell

ok i goofed
done w/back & starting left shaping
did bust shape
now on hip, says 2 work 2 the marker
hahaha tossed that puppy waaaay back when!
where should it b? how many sts in so i kno where 2 work 2 & place another 1?
gotta scoot so wont b back 4 about 1/2 hr or so
will ck back in then
thx!!
Judi~


----------



## Kissnntell

k if i'm reading this rite, it would b between sts 12 & 13. am i right?


----------



## peachy51

Kissnntell said:


> ok i goofed
> done w/back & starting left shaping
> did bust shape
> now on hip, says 2 work 2 the marker
> hahaha tossed that puppy waaaay back when!
> where should it b? how many sts in so i kno where 2 work 2 & place another 1?
> gotta scoot so wont b back 4 about 1/2 hr or so
> will ck back in then
> thx!!
> Judi~


I'm not looking at my chart right now so I can't tell you how many from the end ... BUT I can tell you where to put it. When you are working the right side and you purl the last 2 purls, then knit 2 knits and the marker goes after that second knit ... then the rest of the stitches on the row will be knit stitches.

So if I remember correctly you work the hip shaping from the wrong side, so you would purl the stitches until you get to the second purl stitch away from the first two knit stitches ... working on the wrong side ... and you would put the marker and then purl 2 stitches and the next 2 would be the first knit stitches on that row.

You will definitely want to put the marker back in because you will be decreasing those bottom stockinette stitches so it won't be the same number from the end every time.


----------



## Kissnntell

looks like i got it rite
thx hon!!


----------



## maryannn

Thank heavens my sweater is finished except for sewing on the buttons. I just steamed it and it is really damp. I wish it was not so long as I am short and I like short sweaters. Oh well.
Mary Ann


----------



## Kissnntell

good 4 u!!
u'll look stunning in it, i'm sure
just got going on my left shaping & circ broke grrrrr & do u think i could find the crazy glue i just saw ystrdy? hek nooo!! but then, there it was, right in front of me by the puter screen
never thot of looking there lolol


----------



## Knitophile

maryannn said:


> Thank heavens my sweater is finished except for sewing on the buttons. I just steamed it and it is really damp. I wish it was not so long as I am short and I like short sweaters. Oh well.
> Mary Ann


Bravo ! I look forward to seeing a photo.


----------



## janwalla

maryannn said:


> Thank heavens my sweater is finished except for sewing on the buttons. I just steamed it and it is really damp. I wish it was not so long as I am short and I like short sweaters. Oh well.
> Mary Ann


The longer the better for me!! (in order to cover a large posterior) :lol: :lol:


----------



## beaz

I everyone, just thought if you need a break, here is a small knitting jigsaw puzzle. You are all doing great!
http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/9C055D50F6E7


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma

beaz said:


> I everyone, just thought if you need a break, here is a small knitting jigsaw puzzle. You are all doing great!
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/9C055D50F6E7


TY for the puzzle. Fun


----------



## Carolinesol

beaz said:


> I everyone, just thought if you need a break, here is a small knitting jigsaw puzzle. You are all doing great!
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/9C055D50F6E7


Thanks for puzzle I had never done one on my ipad before. Can't believe it took me 5 mins though.


----------



## gdhavens

Thanks, Beaz, that was fun!


----------



## Kissnntell

so THATS y u r'nt doing the sweater!! ur busy -- doin puzzles!! rofl
altho i did think when working on this, *this is a good puzzle*
thx luv jig saws
when i take pics, thats my 1st thought -- would this make a good jig?



beaz said:


> I everyone, just thought if you need a break, here is a small knitting jigsaw puzzle. You are all doing great!
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/9C055D50F6E7


----------



## mom2grif

I want this!

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/toys-games-plenty-of-yarn-1000-piece-puzzle/25389049?ean=625012571395


----------



## Oh Donna

Carolinesol said:


> Thanks for puzzle I had never done one on my ipad before. Can't believe it took me 5 mins though.


Well it took me 6 min 20 sec! and I thought I was pretty good at them. That was fun---thanks, beaz.
Now I have to go undo and try to fix a botched cable---have to locate your excellent directions on that, questmiller.


----------



## catlover1960

beaz said:


> I everyone, just thought if you need a break, here is a small knitting jigsaw puzzle. You are all doing great!
> http://www.jigzone.com/puzzles/9C055D50F6E7


Thanks for the puzzle. I love doing jigsaw puzzles. Took me 4 min and 22 sec to complete.


----------



## beaz

Do you SSP through the back loop or the front-have seen it both ways?


----------



## gdhavens

beaz said:


> Do you SSP through the back loop or the front-have seen it both ways?


Not official, but if it is not specified in the pattern, I usually just slip them the way I would work them if I were going to knit/purl them. Whatever I do, I do it consistently through the whole project.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Hi,
I tried all three towns within striking distance of me (we have only one LYS 3.5 hours one way so I didn't get there).....anyhoo nothing in the way of blocking mats. Tried Walmart toy secion but nothing suitable. I'm thinking Knitpicks blocking mats --- any opinions?, reviews seem good.


Vendor: Knit Picks
Blocking Mats
Read reviews (0): 


$24.99 
Forget those cumbersome folding boards or random towels lying around the house. These foam rubber mats fit together like puzzle pieces to make the size and shape you need. Contains nine 12" squares, 3/8" thick.

Note: Sorry, but this item can ship ground only.
SKU: 80597
Qty:


----------



## beaz

Foam mats online at Walmart: http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?ic=16_0&Find=Find&search_query=foam+mats&Find=Find&search_constraint=0

Step2 Playmats Step2 Playmats 
Online$16.99
List Price:$29.97You save: $12.98(43%)
(225) . Free store pickupas soon as todaywith Free store pickup
as soon as 5/24with

Set includes 4 interlocking mats, extra-thick foam for softness, easily wipes clean 
Online
$16.99List Price:$29.97
You save: $12.98(43%)


----------



## Carole-Jayne

WOW - thanks. I'll see if this applies to Canada!
GREAT


----------



## Carole-Jayne

I'm just not sure. Walmart.ca doesn't have the same item - under any description that I tried...but they have this. Doesn't mention what it's made of. What do you think?

Reversible Connect-A-Mat - 24" x 24"
Be the first to ask a question.Follow this product
Be the first to write a review
About this product
Buy Online
$11.97
In Stock
Qualifies for Free Shipping Learn more
See estimated arrival date
QTY :
Add to Cart


----------



## Carole-Jayne

This is the product description - I *think* it would be too hard to use with the T-pins as it's flooring. What do you think?
Created for comfort and functionality, Connect-A-Mat is the original in interlocking comfort flooring. These colourful light weight Ethylene Vinyl Acetate (EVA) mats allow you to create instant flooring solutions in any space. Connect-A-Mat can be used to add colour and safety in play rooms, nurseries, schools, basements, garages, gyms, dorm rooms and mud rooms. Take them along with you to the park or picnic. Try them at your next trade show under carpeting for extra shock absorption and noise reduction. The possibilities are as endless as your creativity.

Features & SpecificationsBack to Top
Features
One 24" 4 pack covers 16 sq ft
100% Ethylene Vinyl Acetate (EVA)
Anti-fatigue relief
Create custom shapes or install wall to wall
Easy to install and remove
Light weight and portable
Easy to clean
Protect floors
Reduce noise
Non-toxic
Does not contain ammonia
PVC and phthalate free


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> Not official, but if it is not specified in the pattern, I usually just slip them the way I would work them if I were going to knit/purl them. Whatever I do, I do it consistently through the whole project.


When I get to the SSP, I have one K and one P stitch. This takes my 3 stockinett at end down to 2 and gives me 3 P sts in the ditch...don't think this is right. Also, the K2, SsK, work 12 sts...is this 12 sts in pattern or 12 of the Ks, SSk?


----------



## RobbiD

gdhavens said:


> Not official, but if it is not specified in the pattern, I usually just slip them the way I would work them if I were going to knit/purl them. Whatever I do, I do it consistently through the whole project.


me,too.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> When I get to the SSP, I have one K and one P stitch. This takes my 3 stockinett at end down to 2 and gives me 3 P sts in the ditch...don't think this is right. Also, the K2, SsK, work 12 sts...is this 12 sts in pattern or 12 of the Ks, SSk?


12 sts in pattern, Bea. Gonna have to go back to the pattern to verify the ssp question. Get back to ya on that one.

Robbi


----------



## chrisheskin

Thanx to Peachy51 explaining how to use a chart, I am now on chartB. row6. I used the German short row method ( Thanx Youtube ) & now my question is . . As I knit across row6. do I knit the 2sts.tog. where the turn rows are? Thanx. Chris.


----------



## beaz

mom2grif said:


> This could have been mentioned before, but I don't remember it. I'm on bust shaping C. Is it just me, or do the instructions not quite match the cheat sheet. On the cheat sheet there are 3 short rows shown, the last (top) one being a tiny one of 4 stitches. The instructions just have 2 short rows. 26 stitches, turn, k2, ssk, 12 stitches turn. Last instruction is k2, ssp, work remainder of row in pattern. If I follow the cheat sheet that last instruction should be k2, ssp, p1, turn. Then turn and work across in pattern.
> 
> Thoughts, ladies that have passed this point?


I do not see where this was ever addressed and now I have the same problem. How did you handle this? - I frogged this part because the SSK took 1 P st and on the reverse side looked funny


----------



## mom2grif

beaz said:


> I do not see where this was ever addressed and now I have the same problem. How did you handle this? - I frogged this part because the SSK took 1 P st and on the reverse side looked funny


I believe there was a correction in the later cheat sheet. I ended up frogging past that and redid it as the instructions.


----------



## debbieh63

Knitting at a snail's pace but I have finally gotten to chart C :-D 
This is my first time doing cables, now I have to remember to do them backwards. Here's my progress.


----------



## Kissnntell

nice!!
arent cables fun?


----------



## beaz

Got my answer, thanks


----------



## maryannn

debbieh63 said:


> Knitting at a snail's pace but I have finally gotten to chart C :-D
> This is my first time doing cables, now I have to remember to do them backwards. Here's my progress.


I love the white. What kind of yarn are you using?
My sweater is way too long for me. If I decide to felt it I will have to take out the sleeves and I really don't want to do that.
Mary Ann


----------



## maryannn

Here are the pictures of my finished sweater.
Mary Ann


----------



## questmiller

maryannn said:


> Here are the pictures of my finished sweater.
> Mary Ann


Beautiful!


----------



## sewnhair

maryannn said:


> Here are the pictures of my finished sweater.
> Mary Ann


GORGEOUS!!!! Love the color and it looks fantastic on you!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Love your yard & deck, too!


----------



## sewnhair

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> This is the product description - I *think* it would be too hard to use with the T-pins as it's flooring. What do you think?
> Created for comfort and functionality, Connect-A-Mat is the original in interlocking comfort flooring. These colourful light weight Ethylene Vinyl Acetate (EVA) mats allow you to create instant flooring solutions in any space. Connect-A-Mat can be used to add colour and safety in play rooms, nurseries, schools, basements, garages, gyms, dorm rooms and mud rooms. Take them along with you to the park or picnic. Try them at your next trade show under carpeting for extra shock absorption and noise reduction. The possibilities are as endless as your creativity.
> 
> Features & SpecificationsBack to Top
> Features
> One 24" 4 pack covers 16 sq ft
> 100% Ethylene Vinyl Acetate (EVA)
> Anti-fatigue relief
> Create custom shapes or install wall to wall
> Easy to install and remove
> Light weight and portable
> Easy to clean
> Protect floors
> Reduce noise
> Non-toxic
> Does not contain ammonia
> PVC and phthalate free


That sounds like the ones that I have --- they can also be found in the exercise equipment area, and also in automotive/tool stores or departments.
I bought mine at a Harbor Freight store.

T-pins go in very easily for blocking.

Hope this helps


----------



## Kissnntell

perfection, Mary Ann!!


----------



## RobbiD

maryannn said:


> Here are the pictures of my finished sweater.
> Mary Ann


VERY pretty. Looks great on you, too.


----------



## Oh Donna

maryannn said:


> Here are the pictures of my finished sweater.
> Mary Ann


Wow! congratulations!!!! It looks great!
Every time one of us posts our finished sweater, it renews my excitement and resolve to keep at mine!

Thanks, Mary Ann.


----------



## mom2grif

Beautiful, Mary Ann. Don't take it apart and felt it! It looks lovely.


----------



## Carole-Jayne

sewnhair said:


> That sounds like the ones that I have --- they can also be found in the exercise equipment area, and also in automotive/tool stores or departments.
> I bought mine at a Harbor Freight store.
> 
> T-pins go in very easily for blocking.
> 
> Hope this helps


Uuummmm - it Says it is *flooring, so I'm thinking that t-pins wouldn't go in. Bit loathe to buy it as I can't see it! I looked on Harbour frieght store - could you find the direct link of what you bought??? They ship to us and i'd rather get something that I *know* will take the t-pins!
Thank you so much for your help!
cj


----------



## maryannn

Thanks everyone for your nice comments. I am so glad that it is finished.
Mary Ann


----------



## CarolZ

maryannn said:


> Here are the pictures of my finished sweater.
> Mary Ann


Beautiful maryannn! You did a fantastic job and I think it looks great on you. It's definately your color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nintendomo

maryannn said:


> Here are the pictures of my finished sweater.
> Mary Ann


Love the color!!! I am doing mine in a coral, but if mine turns out as well as your's, I think I might do another one in blue!!! Great job!


----------



## Carolinesol

maryannn said:


> Here are the pictures of my finished sweater.
> Mary Ann


Your cardi looks lovely. Well done..


----------



## maryannn

nintendomo said:


> Love the color!!! I am doing mine in a coral, but if mine turns out as well as your's, I think I might do another one in blue!!! Great job!


I am thinking of making one in red, but it definitely will have to be much shorter. It sure was a learning experience, even at 80, in 9 days.
I really want to make the Fireside Sweater from Raverly next. It also uses a graph. (Now that I know how to use a graph)
MA


----------



## Carolinesol

maryannn said:


> I am thinking of making one in red, but it definitely will have to be much shorter. It sure was a learning experience, even at 80, in 9 days.
> I really want to make the Fireside Sweater from Raverly next. It also uses a graph. (Now that I know how to use a graph)
> MA


I rather fancy a red one... But I am making my mum one at the moment with the yarn I had left over from mine..... We will look like twins "!!!!!


----------



## maryannn

Carolinesol said:


> I rather fancy a red one... But I am making my mum one at the moment with the yarn I had left over from mine..... We will look like twins "!!!!!


I would say your mum is very lucky to have you for a daughter.
MA


----------



## Carolinesol

maryannn said:


> I would say your mum is very lucky to have you for a daughter.
> MA


Ahh Bless. Thank you.


----------



## nintendomo

maryannn said:


> I am thinking of making one in red, but it definitely will have to be much shorter. It sure was a learning experience, even at 80, in 9 days.
> I really want to make the Fireside Sweater from Raverly next. It also uses a graph. (Now that I know how to use a graph)
> MA


I just checked out the Fireside Sweater and it is beautiful too!!! Cables are my favorite as they are such fun to knit!!! I will definitely be doing this one soon too!!!!


----------



## maryannn

nintendomo said:


> I just checked out the Fireside Sweater and it is beautiful too!!! Cables are my favorite as they are such fun to knit!!! I will definitely be doing this one soon too!!!!


I have had my pattern and yarn for about 2 months. I ordered Ice yarm in white. Cameron Diaz wore this sweater in The Holiday. Only hers cost $995.
MA


----------



## nintendomo

maryannn said:


> I have had my pattern and yarn for about 2 months. I ordered Ice yarm in white. Cameron Diaz wore this sweater in The Holiday. Only hers cost $995.
> MA


Well, we will tell everyone that ours cost $995 too!!!! :lol:


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

I'm sure this has probably been asked and answered, and I tried looking through the pages, but there are just too many, and I am on a roll and want to keep knitting. LOL

I finished the cheat sheet, with a cable crossing row. I'm doing size 36, so I would skip to the directions at the bottom of page 4 where is says to work one repeat of chart D, bur chart D starts on the right side row with cable crossings. 

Thanks!!


----------



## nintendomo

Marienkaeferoma said:


> I'm sure this has probably been asked and answered, and I tried looking through the pages, but there are just too many, and I am on a roll and want to keep knitting. LOL
> 
> I finished the cheat sheet, with a cable crossing row. I'm doing size 36, so I would skip to the directions at the bottom of page 4 where is says to work one repeat of chart D, bur chart D starts on the right side row with cable crossings.
> 
> Thanks!!


You are still doing Chart D, and there is 1 wrong side row (row 10) after the cable row on Row 9. The cheat sheet is done, but Chart D is not until you do Row 10! I hope I understood the question and this helps!

Ann


----------



## beaz

maryannn said:


> I am thinking of making one in red, but it definitely will have to be much shorter. It sure was a learning experience, even at 80, in 9 days.
> I really want to make the Fireside Sweater from Raverly next. It also uses a graph. (Now that I know how to use a graph)
> MA


Your sweater is beautiful and I do like the length, it is more of a jacket style - great work!


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

nintendomo said:


> You are still doing Chart D, and there is 1 wrong side row (row 10) after the cable row on Row 9. The cheat sheet is done, but Chart D is not until you do Row 10! I hope I understood the question and this helps!
> 
> Ann


I kinda figured that I needed to purl a row at the end of the cheat sheet, so I would be ready to do a RS row 1 of chart D, but row 1 starts with cable crossings. I just did them on the last row of the cheat sheet. I know I should not be doing them again so soon.

At the bottom of page 4, it says that the 3 smaller sizes do nothing, but sizes 38 and above do Chart C rows 1-8 one more time.


----------



## sewnhair

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Uuummmm - it Says it is *flooring, so I'm thinking that t-pins wouldn't go in. Bit loathe to buy it as I can't see it! I looked on Harbour frieght store - could you find the direct link of what you bought??? They ship to us and i'd rather get something that I *know* will take the t-pins!
> Thank you so much for your help!
> cj


Here is what I found on-line. Harbor Freight says it is in store only, but the walmart ones are basically the same thing.

Hope this helps


----------



## sewnhair

Here is what I found on-line. Harbor Freight says it is in store only, but the walmart ones are basically the same thing.

Hope this helps

Sorry, I'm having trouble getting the pictures right.


----------



## debbieh63

maryannn said:


> I love the white. What kind of yarn are you using?
> My sweater is way too long for me. If I decide to felt it I will have to take out the sleeves and I really don't want to do that.
> Mary Ann


I am using Red Heart, wasn't sure if I could do this project so I didn't want to go to expensive. I will definitely be doing another one so I will be getting some better, softer yarn.

Your sweater look GREAT!! Hopefully mine wont be to short :roll:


----------



## charlenekbenton

Maryann,
Your sweater is vey pretty & IMHO it is just the right length. Great job!!


----------



## pinsandneedles

Mary Ann, your sweater looks great, fits you to a T. Color looks awesome on you as well. Waiting for buttons on mine and then I will be finished as well. Wear it proudly.


----------



## beaz

Could someone explain how to do the body back and the Chart B thing. I only work what's in the red box but what about the rest of it?


----------



## Kissnntell

glad 2 c ur back
work over to the end of the red box then go back & do the red box again & again etc until u get to the end then finish off the chart row
make any sense?


----------



## beaz

Kissnntell said:


> glad 2 c ur back
> work over to the end of the red box then go back & do the red box again & again etc until u get to the end then finish off the chart row
> make any sense?


So, I work the 3 K's, then 4 rpts of red box and then complete row 1, etc. and start with row 2. I think I got it, but I have said that before.


----------



## Kissnntell

ok hang in there. someone else will b here shortly, i'm sure, to explain it better
i'm sorry!! :-(



beaz said:


> Sorry, no - am working R to L, work the red box for all those rows and then do only the 1st row on L - sorry don't get it


----------



## questmiller

beaz said:


> Could someone explain how to do the body back and the Chart B thing. I only work what's in the red box but what about the rest of it?


Baez, for row one of Chart B
Knit 3 then work the stitches in the red box (which would be k2, p8, k2, p8) four times then knit the remaining stitches on the left (p 2, k8, p2, k4)


----------



## beaz

questmiller said:


> Baez, for row one of Chart B
> Knit 3 then work the stitches in the red box (which would be k2, p8, k2, p8) four times then knit the remaining stitches on the left (p 2, k8, p2, k4)


Thank you, could not get my pea brain wrapped around this.


----------



## Kissnntell

thanks quest...i just didnt explain it fully for her to fathom. what would we do w/o you?? lol


----------



## Carole-Jayne

beaz said:


> Could someone explain how to do the body back and the Chart B thing. I only work what's in the red box but what about the rest of it?


Here's my suggestion ... why don't we all pack up kids, hubbies, dogs and cats etc and get ourselves over to Bea's, have a jolly good sit around and we can all do it all together. Wouldn't that be fun?
It's funny Bea, when I saw you came back my heart soared. I'm so happy you have the stick-to-it-ivity to keep on trucking. I'm so impressed by you - you are an inspiration to the rest of us.
Luv ya,
CJ


----------



## Kissnntell

count me in CaROLE -- after hibernating ll winter, i'm ready 4 a break!!


----------



## beaz

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Here's my suggestion ... why don't we all pack up kids, hubbies, dogs and cats etc and get ourselves over to Bea's, have a jolly good sit around and we can all do it all together. Wouldn't that be fun?
> It's funny Bea, when I saw you came back my heart soared. I'm so happy you have the stick-to-it-ivity to keep on trucking. I'm so impressed by you - you are an inspiration to the rest of us.
> Luv ya,
> CJ


I wish you all could come over but it is in the 90's here in S Tex. I am leaving for Chicago tomorrow to meet up with a realtor and my daughter - think it is time to return HOME. Thank you all for the encouragement (I know had more than my share) and I tend to give up easily. It is comforting to have so many nice friends here - TX is a lonely place without friends. I will be in touch upon return. Oh, PS, if you come, please no hubbies.


----------



## chrisheskin

Carole-Jayne said:


> Here's my suggestion ... why don't we all pack up kids, hubbies, dogs and cats etc and get ourselves over to Bea's, have a jolly good sit around and we can all do it all together. Wouldn't that be fun?
> It's funny Bea, when I saw you came back my heart soared. I'm so happy you have the stick-to-it-ivity to keep on trucking. I'm so impressed by you - you are an inspiration to the rest of us.
> Luv ya,
> CJ


CJ. Will you please come over to my house when you have been to Bea's, in case I get stuck again. 
Everyone cross your fingers for me . . . it's going well at the moment. I am up to Bust shaping E. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## maryannn

pinsandneedles said:


> Mary Ann, your sweater looks great, fits you to a T. Color looks awesome on you as well. Waiting for buttons on mine and then I will be finished as well. Wear it proudly.


I am anxious to see your sweater.
MA


----------



## maryannn

charlenekbenton said:


> Maryann,
> Your sweater is vey pretty & IMHO it is just the right length. Great job!!


Thanks so much.
What a relief to be finished..
MA


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Hey ... I was born in Wallsend - close to Newcastle at the end of Hadrian's Wall. I was brought up in Horsham Sussex - so I even speak your language!!! So, when I win the lottery ......!
cj


----------



## Carole-Jayne

This link came to me today. I only joined newstichaday.com last week so I don't know much. I found there a stretchy cast for hats socks etc. It is (to me) horrendously complicated to do, but super effective. Anhooo, this is upcoming ... oh yes, it's freeeeeee, so theprice is right

You are invited to attend:


Yarn Craft Academy LIVE: Finishing 101 - Intro to Blocking


Thursday, May 23rd, 2013 from 10:00 AM - 11:30 AM OR 6:00 PM - 7:30 PM PACIFIC

Do your finished knits look less professioinal than you'd hoped? Is that hat a little bit too tight? Or perhaps your lace is looking crinkled and small? The answer to all of these problems is blocking! 
In this online video class, knitting instructor Johnny Vasquez explains three different basic methods of blocking your knitting. Whether you want to learn to make your knits look professional or slightly adjust the fit, this class will put you on the right track!
What You'll Learn in This Class

Why you should block all of your work
How blocking affects different types of yarns
3 different techniques for blocking your fabric
and much, much more
Skills You Should Know Before Taking this Class

None


----------



## debbieh63

questmiller said:


> Baez, for row one of Chart B
> Knit 3 then work the stitches in the red box (which would be k2, p8, k2, p8) four times then knit the remaining stitches on the left (p 2, k8, p2, k4)


For row 1 it should be K3, *P2, K8, P2, K8* Repeat * 4 times then P2. K8, P2, K4


----------



## questmiller

debbieh63 said:


> For row 1 it should be K3, *P2, K8, P2, K8* Repeat * 4 times then P2. K8, P2, K4


Shoot, of course it should be that. Baez, I hope you figured that out on your own. SO SORRY!


----------



## Kissnntell

SHOVE OVER!! MAKE ME SOME ROOM!!

pardon me, but i just frogged!!


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Still haven't figured this out. 

I finished the cheat sheet, with a cable crossing row. I'm doing size 36, so I would go to the directions at the bottom of page 4 where is says to work one repeat of chart D. Problem is that cheat sheet ended with a cable crossing row, and chart D starts on the right side row with cable crossings.
I know there can't be two cable crossing rows next to each other. What am I not getting. Argh!


----------



## RobbiD

Marienkaeferoma said:


> Still haven't figured this out.
> 
> I finished the cheat sheet, with a cable crossing row. I'm doing size 36, so I would go to the directions at the bottom of page 4 where is says to work one repeat of chart D. Problem is that cheat sheet ended with a cable crossing row, and chart D starts on the right side row with cable crossings.
> I know there can't be two cable crossing rows next to each other. What am I not getting. Argh!


Marienkaeferoma, I just started chart D with the row following the cable crosses. I used the cable crossings from the cheat sheet as the first row of chart D. Don't know if it was the right way to do it, but it worked.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Thanks, RobbiD. :thumbup:


----------



## Kissnntell

i am so agrivated w/myself! i missed it!! one that i really wanted 2 see. was it a good one? did i miss a lot?



Carole-Jayne said:


> This link came to me today. I only joined newstichaday.com last week so I don't know much. I found there a stretchy cast for hats socks etc.  It is (to me) horrendously complicated to do, but super effective. Anhooo, this is upcoming ... oh yes, it's freeeeeee, so theprice is right
> 
> You are invited to attend:
> 
> Yarn Craft Academy LIVE: Finishing 101 - Intro to Blocking
> 
> Thursday, May 23rd, 2013 from 10:00 AM - 11:30 AM OR 6:00 PM - 7:30 PM PACIFIC
> 
> Do your finished knits look less professioinal than you'd hoped? Is that hat a little bit too tight? Or perhaps your lace is looking crinkled and small? The answer to all of these problems is blocking!
> In this online video class, knitting instructor Johnny Vasquez explains three different basic methods of blocking your knitting. Whether you want to learn to make your knits look professional or slightly adjust the fit, this class will put you on the right track!
> What You'll Learn in This Class
> 
> Why you should block all of your work
> How blocking affects different types of yarns
> 3 different techniques for blocking your fabric
> and much, much more
> Skills You Should Know Before Taking this Class
> 
> None


----------



## wanorniron

Well, I finally finished but it is too small for me, I guess my daughter will be receiving an unexpected gift. The next one will be knit with a slightly thicker yarn than Bernat Satin. Any suggestions for yarn?


----------



## Carole-Jayne

Kissnntell said:


> i am so agrivated w/myself! i missed it!! one that i really wanted 2 see. was it a good one? did i miss a lot?


Actually I would have missed it too except that they sent an email 10 mins prior! Yes, lots of information. I enjoyed it. Make sure you sign up in advance if you want to get the reminder message - there'll be lots more!
cj


----------



## pjkiwi

When I click on the link it brings me to a page where I can buy the pattern. Am I missing something??


----------



## Carole-Jayne

pjkiwi said:


> When I click on the link it brings me to a page where I can buy the pattern. Am I missing something??


stichaday.com is the website stichaday.com/live gets you to the area where the class was. does that help?
cj


----------



## maryannn

Carole-Jayne said:


> stichaday.com is the website stichaday.com/live gets you to the area where the class was. does that help?
> cj


I am signed up for everything. Never too old to learn.
Thanks, CJ
MA


----------



## Kissnntell

i always do sign up & did this time, also, but didnt look @email till almost midnight b4 i hit the sack
oh, well
i'm sure nothing missed that i wont find here from all u luvely peeps!



Carole-Jayne said:


> Actually I would have missed it too except that they sent an email 10 mins prior! Yes, lots of information. I enjoyed it. Make sure you sign up in advance if you want to get the reminder message - there'll be lots more!
> cj


----------



## mom2grif

pjkiwi said:


> When I click on the link it brings me to a page where I can buy the pattern. Am I missing something??


No, you aren't missing anything. She offered it free for about a month, then started charging for it. Although most of us made a donation to her as a thanks.


----------



## gdhavens

Marienkaeferoma said:


> Still haven't figured this out.
> 
> I finished the cheat sheet, with a cable crossing row. I'm doing size 36, so I would go to the directions at the bottom of page 4 where is says to work one repeat of chart D. Problem is that cheat sheet ended with a cable crossing row, and chart D starts on the right side row with cable crossings.
> I know there can't be two cable crossing rows next to each other. What am I not getting. Argh!


I'm sorry I didn't see this post before. For some reason, once again I stopped getting notifications. I didn't change any settings, just stopped getting notices. Oh, well, I'm back (just warning ya'!)

Size 36, Finished cheat sheet, did the cable crossing row which is the cable crossing row. Your next row should be row 10, but in the size 36 I think it is confusing. If it were me, I would go right to row 2 and do the P2 tog decrease in each cable section, then proceed. This should keep you in the 10 row cable repeat and in pattern. I hope I am not leading you wrong. I had to make the larger sizes, so haven't done your size. I am just reading the pattern as written (at least, I think I am! LOL)

Pm me if you need to. By the way, I am on the upper back section of my second sweater. I am using the remaining yarn from the first one and will either have just enough, or not quite enough. Great planning on my part, huh???


----------



## gdhavens

Maryanne, your sweater is BEAUTIFUL!!! Lovely color, nice workmanship, perfect fit. I hope mine turns out half as nice as yours. 

I stopped getting notices again, so almost missed these latest posts. They stopped at page 116.

Oh, Donna, how is yours coming? I started my second one last Friday night and am now on the upper back section. I hope I have enough yarn to finish, but it will be REAL close.


----------



## Oh Donna

behave s
I stopped getting notices again said:


> I stopped getting notices too! just discovered 3 more pages of posts...wow! You are smokin with those needles on your second sweater, Darla!
> 
> Have left my sweater home...am in Texas playing with the Grandsons for about a week. Am reading the forum posts on the I-pad, and itching to handle yarn again. Hope I won't lose my momentum when I get back home!


----------



## Oh Donna

Oops...part of that is supposed to be a reply to the quote previous...hope it is decipherable....


----------



## Flybreit

Good morning all! I've been away for a while - working on other things. Now I'm on a cleaning frenzy (a girl can only ignore the dust bunnies for so long). I'm anxious to get back to my sweater - your pics are inspiring


----------



## gdhavens

I wonder how many others have stopped receiving their notifications. This has to be a glitch in the works, but I will keep checking in.

I finished the back and have started the right top front. This part goes so fast, then the sleeves seem to take forever. I really like the way it works up.

Oh Donna, if you lose your momentum, just email me and I will encourage you to get going again. Have fun with the Grandsons!


----------



## janwalla

I stopped getting notices too, just gone through my saved topics to finfd Ive missed about 8 pages? I always open all my emails even if they are duplicates. Anyway Im still on with mine, busy finishing wokshop stuff!! Just about done the sleeves but have the edging to do. Will post when finished. Just got a new smartphone and dont know how to use it yet LOL much cleverer than me!! Great camera though! When i can save my pics properly, it will be greater! hope after this post ill still get reminders! love your cardi, Maryanne it looks good on you!


----------



## 19855

I too have quite getting notices. I have the topic marked to watch, but have not been getting the notices. Every so often I go to my save topics to catch up and then for a while I will receive notices! Strange, but at least I can catch up.


----------



## mom2grif

flyssie said:


> Just in case there are others like me - who have not been receiving notices of further posts - the cardigan pattern is now available for free on Erica's website until 4th April. I got a shock to find there were 50 more pages since I was last notified !! unsettlingly - a miscommunication discussion took up quite a few of those pages - but thank heavens eventually sorted out.
> So for anyone awaiting the pattern check the old posting out (Does anyone recognise this pattern?) around pg 95 and the completed pattern at:
> http://www.cogknits.com
> Erica is inviting everyone to a KAL (Knit a long) and provide help along the way with charts, etc - which is wonderful of her. She has done an amazing job and we all appreciate her mammoth efforts.
> Cheers
> Flyssie


Flyssie, it is now after April 4th  and there is now a charge for the pattern. But it is well worth it. Several are already finished with their sweaters and there are many questions and answers along the way. Come on and join in, there are folks at all different stages of knitting this sweater and it is tons of fun!


----------



## maryannn

Thanks, Darla and Janwalla. Thanks for helping me, Darla. I am anxious to see pictures of finished sweaters. It is a relief to be finished.
Happy cable knitting everyone.
Mary Ann


----------



## pinsandneedles

I'm finally finished, took some time to find buttons and am still not happy but will use these until I find others, I may just end up crocheting some to match. I had a terrible time with the gauge for this project, not sure why because that is not usually a problem for me. So this ended up being a little tight fitting so added extra buttons as it seems to be a style that you would tend to wear buttoned. I did the I-cord all the way around since it seemed to flare out over the rump and by doing the cord all around that took care of the issue. I'm considering making this again but will use a lighter weight yarn. The color is showing on the red side and it is actually more of a burgandy, am thinking of a more neutral color for the next one. I have enjoyed seeing all the finished sweaters and will continue to watch for more, happy crafting everyone.. OH MY just checked on this post and the pictures are gigantic, sorry will have to try and fix that for next time.


----------



## maryannn

Your sweater s so beautiful. If I ever do another sweater like this it will be red.
Mary Ann


----------



## nintendomo

pinsandneedles said:


> I'm finally finished, took some time to find buttons and am still not happy but will use these until I find others, I may just end up crocheting some to match. I had a terrible time with the gauge for this project, not sure why because that is not usually a problem for me. So this ended up being a little tight fitting so added extra buttons as it seems to be a style that you would tend to wear buttoned. I did the I-cord all the way around since it seemed to flare out over the rump and by doing the cord all around that took care of the issue. I'm considering making this again but will use a lighter weight yarn. The color is showing on the red side and it is actually more of a burgandy, am thinking of a more neutral color for the next one. I have enjoyed seeing all the finished sweaters and will continue to watch for more, happy crafting everyone.. OH MY just checked on this post and the pictures are gigantic, sorry will have to try and fix that for next time.


I love the red!!!! I am going to make another one in red, and I already even have the yarn!!!!


----------



## gdhavens

Pinsandneedles, that sweater is GORGEOUS! Perfect knitting.

I keep thinking I would like to make another in a greenish heather or a reddish heather. I better finish this one first, then we will see.


----------



## beaz

pinsandneedles said:


> I'm finally finished, took some time to find buttons and am still not happy but will use these until I find others, I may just end up crocheting some to match. I had a terrible time with the gauge for this project, not sure why because that is not usually a problem for me. So this ended up being a little tight fitting so added extra buttons as it seems to be a style that you would tend to wear buttoned. I did the I-cord all the way around since it seemed to flare out over the rump and by doing the cord all around that took care of the issue. I'm considering making this again but will use a lighter weight yarn. The color is showing on the red side and it is actually more of a burgandy, am thinking of a more neutral color for the next one. I have enjoyed seeing all the finished sweaters and will continue to watch for more, happy crafting everyone.. OH MY just checked on this post and the pictures are gigantic, sorry will have to try and fix that for next time.


Beautiful work and I do like the color


----------



## questmiller

pinsandneedles said:


> I'm finally finished, took some time to find buttons and am still not happy but will use these until I find others, I may just end up crocheting some to match. I had a terrible time with the gauge for this...
> 
> Nice job!


----------



## janwalla

That is fabulous and I love the colour!


----------



## RobbiD

pinsandneedles said:


> I'm finally finished, took some time to find buttons and am still not happy but will use these until I find others, I may just end up crocheting some to match. I had a terrible time with the gauge for this project, not sure why because that is not usually a problem for me. So this ended up being a little tight fitting so added extra buttons as it seems to be a style that you would tend to wear buttoned. I did the I-cord all the way around since it seemed to flare out over the rump and by doing the cord all around that took care of the issue. I'm considering making this again but will use a lighter weight yarn. The color is showing on the red side and it is actually more of a burgandy, am thinking of a more neutral color for the next one. I have enjoyed seeing all the finished sweaters and will continue to watch for more, happy crafting everyone.. OH MY just checked on this post and the pictures are gigantic, sorry will have to try and fix that for next time.


Beautiful color and beautiful knitting!


----------



## murf

Pinsandneedles Beautiful color. need to get mine done.


----------



## barcar

Great job! I hope others will post pics as well. I would love to see all the creativity.


----------



## pinsandneedles

Thank you all and I too hope others will post their pics so we can all admire..


----------



## janwalla

Will do! I can concentrate on this, now that I eventually finished my ASJ!!


----------



## sewnhair

pinsandneedles said:


> I'm finally finished, took some time to find buttons and am still not happy but will use these until I find others, I may just end up crocheting some to match. I had a terrible time with the gauge for this project, not sure why because that is not usually a problem for me. So this ended up being a little tight fitting so added extra buttons as it seems to be a style that you would tend to wear buttoned. I did the I-cord all the way around since it seemed to flare out over the rump and by doing the cord all around that took care of the issue. I'm considering making this again but will use a lighter weight yarn. The color is showing on the red side and it is actually more of a burgandy, am thinking of a more neutral color for the next one. I have enjoyed seeing all the finished sweaters and will continue to watch for more, happy crafting everyone.. OH MY just checked on this post and the pictures are gigantic, sorry will have to try and fix that for next time.


Your sweater is GORGEOUS!!!! I love the red! and the buttons!
You did a great job! Congrats on finishing, thanks for sharing; I also love to see everyone's finished sweaters. Mine would probably be done, but I had to go to the frog pond --- that's OK though, it's coming along good now (I think....)


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Thanks for the help!


gdhavens said:


> I'm sorry I didn't see this post before. For some reason, once again I stopped getting notifications. I didn't change any settings, just stopped getting notices. Oh, well, I'm back (just warning ya'!)
> 
> Size 36, Finished cheat sheet, did the cable crossing row which is the cable crossing row. Your next row should be row 10, but in the size 36 I think it is confusing. If it were me, I would go right to row 2 and do the P2 tog decrease in each cable section, then proceed. This should keep you in the 10 row cable repeat and in pattern. I hope I am not leading you wrong. I had to make the larger sizes, so haven't done your size. I am just reading the pattern as written (at least, I think I am! LOL)
> 
> Pm me if you need to. By the way, I am on the upper back section of my second sweater. I am using the remaining yarn from the first one and will either have just enough, or not quite enough. Great planning on my part, huh???


----------



## gdhavens

Did anyone else notice that admin has divided our posts? The original posts can be found at "Erica's sundial cardigan #1"

Thanks Beaz for pointing this out to me. I thought I had accidentally gotten in the other thread.


----------



## janwalla

gdhavens said:


> I wonder how many others have stopped receiving their notifications. This has to be a glitch in the works, but I will keep checking in.
> 
> I finished the back and have started the right top front. This part goes so fast, then the sleeves seem to take forever. I really like the way it works up.
> 
> Oh Donna, if you lose your momentum, just email me and I will encourage you to get going again. Have fun with the Grandsons!


Sleeves are the worst! Soooo boring after the cardi body!! lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## gdhavens

Janwalla, you got that right!!! I have the first one about 3/4 done, top down knit in. I know if I worked on it for a few more hours, the whole sweater would be finished. I just have to get on it.


----------



## Oh Donna

oh oh. I just bought yarn for a second sweater and I haven't even finished the body of my first one!
Back from Texas---GREAT time with the Grandbabies.
Am almost finished with the left bust shaping. Still no run-in with frogging, but I have tinked some...usually back to un-crossed cables on the row before...
I LOVE seeing finished sweaters!!!Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gdhavens

Oh Donna, nice to see you back. Glad you had fun with the Grandbabies.

I have finished the first sleeve and am started on picking up the stitches for the second sleeve. It is so hot today, my hands are too sweaty to work with yarn.

Isn't it funny how we don't have one project finished before we are planning our second (third, fourth, fifth???)


----------



## peachy51

gdhavens said:


> Janwalla, you got that right!!! I have the first one about 3/4 done, top down knit in. I know if I worked on it for a few more hours, the whole sweater would be finished. I just have to get on it.


I'm in the same boat. Body all done and I'm knitting my sleeves in top down too. Have the first one started, but abandoned it to finish something else. I have figured I can't wear the sweater until next winter so I have plenty of time.


----------



## debbieh63

I am far from being finished but would like to know about the set in sleeves. Do you block the body piece before you do the sleeves? And are these knitted in the round? Thanks!


----------



## Jill2

debbieh63 said:


> I am far from being finished but would like to know about the set in sleeves. Do you block the body piece before you do the sleeves? And are these knitted in the round? Thanks!


I did block the body first and yes, the sleeves are knit in the round.

When you are ready to start Paula Ward has a great video and technique.


----------



## debbieh63

Thanks Jill2. I found the youtube, bookmarked, and saved! Looks easy enough even with all the math


----------



## janwalla

Would love to try the top down sleeve! too chicken to try it on this one, but on the next one (mine) ill have a go. Still knitting the sleeves and edging for daughter's I seem to have lost interest now that its easy!! lol


----------



## Jill2

debbieh63 said:


> Thanks Jill2. I found the youtube, bookmarked, and saved! Looks easy enough even with all the math


Just a little "cheat" for ya.....if you pick up 70 +/- stitches around the armhole you'll be right on target.


----------



## Oh Donna

wow, thanks! Filing that away til I get there...but wait, doesn't it matter what size you're doing/how fat your arms are? I'm doing a size 36, and when I buy short sleeve blouses, they're usually too snug there.......what do you think?
Thanks.


Jill2 said:


> Just a little "cheat" for ya.....if you pick up 70 +/- stitches around the armhole you'll be right on target.


----------



## Jill2

Oh Donna said:


> wow, thanks! Filing that away til I get there...but wait, doesn't it matter what size you're doing/how fat your arms are? I'm doing a size 36, and when I buy short sleeve blouses, they're usually too snug there.......what do you think?
> Thanks.


You're right....it would matter what size you are making.
However....you and I made the same size 😊 I think you'll find that 70 stitches will give you plenty of room. 
I would suggest however that you do some careful math regarding the decreases as you work the taper in your sleeve. I had to redo mine as they were too snug to go over a thin blouse comfortably.


----------



## Oh Donna

Wow---I would never be willing to hang in to finish without this kind of help--thank you. Will proceed with more intelligence/knowledge when I get there...Thanks again!


Jill2 said:


> You're right....it would matter what size you are making.
> However....you and I made the same size 😊 I think you'll find that 70 stitches will give you plenty of room.
> I would suggest however that you do some careful math regarding the decreases as you work the taper in your sleeve. I had to redo mine as they were too snug to go over a thin blouse comfortably.


----------



## beaz

Well, I am back and would you believe I picked up my knitting and couldn't remember where I left off and had to go back into my posts to find out ... thank goodness for those links. I have been following all of you and tried to keep up. Our house will be up for sale tomorrow and pics will be taken...just waiting for our offer to be accepted on the other...oh well, on to knitting!


----------



## beaz

questmiller said:


> Baez, for row one of Chart B
> Knit 3 then work the stitches in the red box (which would be k2, p8, k2, p8) four times then knit the remaining stitches on the left (p 2, k8, p2, k4)


Confused and didn't even get started, if I am on the RS, why isn't it K3, P2, K8, P2, K8? Reading R to L in the red box, then end with P2, K8, P2, K4.. can someone please clarify for me....thank you


----------



## Kissnntell

QUESTMILLER!! help me out, would you?
i cant find the mystery KAL anywhere on the site & wasnt emailed!! where do i go for it?
PMd u ystrdy, if u got it



questmiller said:


> are you doing with one with craftsy? I am...I got my yarn.


----------



## gdhavens

If you are looking at the RS, you should have K3, then repeat the portion in the "red box" of the chart 4 times, then K8, P2, K to the end; UNLESS you are in the armhole portion of the short rows where you had bound off 19 sts, then you will be working as the stitches present themselves. PM me if you need to.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Confused and didn't even get started, if I am on the RS, why isn't it K3, P2, K8, P2, K8? Reading R to L in the red box, then end with P2, K8, P2, K4.. can someone please clarify for me....thank you


Welcome back beaz. I hope your trip was successful. It sounds as if you are in the right place  K3, P2, K8, P2, K8, etc .


----------



## janwalla

Well finished at last. Daughter loves it, I'm not sure and I didn't know how it would turn out!! I much prefer the original fastened version!! One for me (next after next project!) Sorry if they are to big!


----------



## AverilC

Lovely Janwalla. I really like the texture of your yarn. I also like the collar you put on. I may have to do that, I finished with an i-cord all the way round and somehow it isn't really quite finished.


----------



## catlover1960

Great job. Really like your yarn.


----------



## Erica Patberg

Nice! The ribbed edging is really lovely!


----------



## nintendomo

Beautiful!!! Love the yarn!


----------



## Oh Donna

Janwalla, your sweater is so beautiful!!!!
The color and texture of the yarn is so attractive.
And your changes--it's fun to go back and forth between your photos and Erica's to compare.
Bravo!!!!


----------



## peachy51

Good Job, Janwalla! :thumbup:


----------



## RobbiD

janwalla said:


> Well finished at last. Daughter loves it, I'm not sure and I didn't know how it would turn out!! I much prefer the original fastened version!! One for me (next after next project!) Sorry if they are to big!


LOVE the ribbing and shawl collar. Maybe on the next one! Doing a sweater for my Honey right now, though, so it will be a while :lol: 
Great job, Janwalla!


----------



## Jolek

Great job, *janwalla*


----------



## janwalla

WOW thanks everyone! I didn't expect that response!! I'm glad you think its ok, I wasn't sure how it would look with cable rib trim and in that yarn either!! Credit should go to daughter then as she chose the yarn and said she wanted a trim around no buttons!! I just knit it, lol Thanks again everyone! We should all start another KAL i'll miss you all on here.


----------



## debbieh63

Love the cable at the sleeve edge. :thumbup: Do you knit the cable piece then pick up stitches and do the sleeve? I was thinking of adding the cable on my sleeve also.


----------



## janwalla

debbieh63 said:


> Love the cable at the sleeve edge. :thumbup: Do you knit the cable piece then pick up stitches and do the sleeve? I was thinking of adding the cable on my sleeve also.


yes exactly. cant remember exactly but i think it was k4, p2, C6B, p2 then if you want another k4 to make it more symmetrical. i just played around until i liked the look of it. then pick up stitches along the edge till you are happy with the look or as many as you need for your sleeve size, if you pick up too many, just adjust when you come to increases etc. hope this makes sense, probably you know anyway!


----------



## maryannn

Lovely sweater. Great color too. Isn't wonderful to be finished?


----------



## janwalla

maryannn said:


> Lovely sweater. Great color too. Isn't wonderful to be finished?


Yes until the next one! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sewnhair

janwalla,

Your sweater is gorgeous! I really like the collar and the ribbed edging. What yarn did you use? It has a nice texture.

Great Job!!!


----------



## janwalla

sewnhair said:


> janwalla,
> 
> Your sweater is gorgeous! I really like the collar and the ribbed edging. What yarn did you use? It has a nice texture.
> 
> Great Job!!!


I bought 3 full packs of 10 from an Ebay seller. For £27 including postage!! (less than a £1 a ball) Its made by Copley called "cotton on to linen" the colour is "china pink", (more like a peach colour I think) its 40% cotton,48% acrylic, and 12% linen.
Initially bought it for a cotton top for summer, but daughter saw it and wanted Eica's cardi. After id blocked it and had her try it on she said she didn't want it figure hugging or fastened, as she likes to wrap cardi's around herself so would i put a large ribbed trim round it ans Voila a different version is born!! lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## sewnhair

Hi Everyone,

I have a question----I'm making size 38 and have just finished Chart C, ready to start Chart D. The last Hip shaping section ends with a cable on each cable section, then a wrong side row to get back to the bust side; but Chart D starts with cables, so do I just ignore the first 2 rows on chart D, or do I need to tink back the last 2 rows that I did of chart C? I guess I missed something somewhere, but I'm not finding it.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,
Peggy


----------



## nintendomo

sewnhair said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a question----I'm making size 38 and have just finished Chart C, ready to start Chart D. The last Hip shaping section ends with a cable on each cable section, then a wrong side row to get back to the bust side; but Chart D starts with cables, so do I just ignore the first 2 rows on chart D, or do I need to tink back the last 2 rows that I did of chart C? I guess I missed something somewhere, but I'm not finding it.
> 
> Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Peggy


Same thing happened to me. I just figured that the last 2 rows of the hip shaping (cheat sheet) were the first 2 rows of Chart D. Someone else had posted this answer a while back and I think that was the right answer. They said that it worked out just fine!!!!


----------



## RobbiD

sewnhair said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a question----I'm making size 38 and have just finished Chart C, ready to start Chart D. The last Hip shaping section ends with a cable on each cable section, then a wrong side row to get back to the bust side; but Chart D starts with cables, so do I just ignore the first 2 rows on chart D, or do I need to tink back the last 2 rows that I did of chart C? I guess I missed something somewhere, but I'm not finding it.
> 
> Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Peggy


Hi Peggy. I just use the last cables on the hip shaping as the first cables of chart D. It worked out just fine following chart D from that point on. Hope this helps


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

RobbiD said:


> Hi Peggy. I just use the last cables on the hip shaping as the first cables of chart D. It worked out just fine following chart D from that point on. Hope this helps


Same here.


----------



## Oh Donna

sewnhair said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a question----I'm making size 38 and have just finished Chart C, ready to start Chart D. The last Hip shaping section ends with a cable on each cable section, then a wrong side row to get back to the bust side; but Chart D starts with cables, so do I just ignore the first 2 rows on chart D, or do I need to tink back the last 2 rows that I did of chart C? I guess I missed something somewhere, but I'm not finding it.
> 
> Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Peggy


It happened to me too-----just a couple of days ago!--needing to go thru and figure that out. So....what nintendomo, Robbi D and Marienkaeferomer said. Look at it this way--you're two rows further than you thought you were. Woo-hoo!


----------



## Carolinesol

gdhavens said:


> Did anyone else notice that admin has divided our posts? The original posts can be found at "Erica's sundial cardigan #1"
> 
> Thanks Beaz for pointing this out to me. I thought I had accidentally gotten in the other thread.


I can't believe I stopped getting posts ! Just found this again so pleased to see some more finished cardi's .


----------



## sewnhair

nintendomo, RobbiD, Marienkaeferoma, Oh Donna, 

Thank You!!! That's what I thought, but I wanted to make sure; I was several rows into chart C when I had to frog back to the end of chart A, so I needed a little reassurance. So..... THANK YOU!!! I'll get back to it tonight.


----------



## beaz

HELP! I missed a cable and don't want to frog back if I can help it. Someone posted a solution, I think, a while back but I can't find it...hoping for an easy fix....well, I took out the section at the end where I missed the cable and had all these yarn loops just hanging so I took it all out to that point. Now I do not know where the heck I am and don't know how to figure this out other than pitch the whole thing.


----------



## gdhavens

Don't pitch the whole thing yet!!!

Do you have just the stitches where the cable twist was missed frogged back to where you missed the twist? If so, you can knit just these stitches, row by row, using the yarn strands that coincide with the rest of each row. The twists should have 10 rows between each twist, so you can count the rows from the last twist.

If you have gone back to the whole row where you missed a twist, let us know if you were in a short row shaping section or if you were in chart "C" or "D". That could help us help you.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> Don't pitch the whole thing yet!!!
> 
> Do you have just the stitches where the cable twist was missed frogged back to where you missed the twist? If so, you can knit just these stitches, row by row, using the yarn strands that coincide with the rest of each row. The twists should have 10 rows between each twist, so you can count the rows from the last twist.
> 
> If you have gone back to the whole row where you missed a twist, let us know if you were in a short row shaping section or if you were in chart "C" or "D". That could help us help you.


Thanks, I was in Chart C but looking back, a couple of my cables do not stand out, think they are too loose so may frog back to armholes, don't know yet.


----------



## questmiller

beaz said:


> Thanks, I was in Chart C but looking back, a couple of my cables do not stand out, think they are too loose so may frog back to armholes, don't know yet.


I was the one who posted the cable fix. I'm not sure where it is now, but here is a video someone posted on YouTube:





It looks scarier than it is since the video shows her using double points. These don't give much room to work. Assuming that you are using regular needles or circulars, be sure to push the good stitches way down so they don't accidentally fall off when you are working on the cable fix. The other thing I do that she didn't, is that rather than just dropping the cable stitches down and then picking them up, I use a spare double point to pick up the last good row of the cable. That way I don't have to worry about it dropping too far down. You may also notice that the cable stitches are not even after you've worked them. When you are sure that you've knit them correctly and you are back to the top, you can manipulate the stitches by pulling on the yarn to even it out in inch row...also remember that blocking at the end will also help. PM me if you want a phone call to talk you through.


----------



## beaz

Well, now I frogged down to armhole, still lost and frustrated to the point of tears. I think I am at the point of casting on 19 sts. Time for a glass of wine!


----------



## AverilC

Oh beaz, so sorry to hear that you are still having problems with this pattern. I know that you can do this, one step at a time. When I was at the beginning of chart b, I found that I had to work one row, double check it before attempting the next one.

Chocolate is good as well as a glass of wine.


----------



## questmiller

AverilC said:


> Oh beaz, so sorry to hear that you are still having problems with this pattern. I know that you can do this, one step at a time. When I was at the beginning of chart b, I found that I had to work one row, double check it before attempting the next one.
> 
> Chocolate is good as well as a glass of wine.


One of my hardest lessons learned is to check each row as I go...saves so much time in the long run! Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## Oh Donna

Do you notice how good we are FOR each other, and how good we are TO each other? 

Thank you all, for "being there", for being so willing to help, and to ask for help. I love how we encourage each other, and share our knowledge and hard won experience with each other.

I am so grateful to be a part of this group! :lol:


----------



## questmiller

Oh Donna said:


> Do you notice how good we are FOR each other, and how good we are TO each other?
> 
> Thank you all, for "being there", for being so willing to help, and to ask for help. I love how we encourage each other, and share our knowledge and hard won experience with each other.
> 
> I am so grateful to be a part of this group! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Carolinesol

Oh Donna said:


> Do you notice how good we are FOR each other, and how good we are TO each other?
> 
> Thank you all, for "being there", for being so willing to help, and to ask for help. I love how we encourage each other, and share our knowledge and hard won experience with each other.
> 
> I am so grateful to be a part of this group! :lol:


I agree totally.


----------



## gdhavens

This has been a good trip down the "Erica's Sweater" path. Learning to do new things in knitting, building our abilities and confidence and finding new friends along the way. Who could ask for more????


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Well, now I frogged down to armhole, still lost and frustrated to the point of tears. I think I am at the point of casting on 19 sts. Time for a glass of wine!


Beaz, my friend, I feel your pain. Have that glass of wine, sit back, take a deep breath and _relax_. If you frogged back to the armhole cast on, I assume you are back to Bust shaping "I". So cast on your 19 sts at the end of the row, bringing you back up to the full number of sts, correct? The next right side row will be:
Work 45 sts in pattern-k3,p2 [k8,p2] 3 times. Is this the row you missed the cable on? It should be crossed in the 3rd column ( 1 cable column, 1 stockinette column, 1 cable column). This a short row. Work back to beginning of row. Work next row across full width of work, making a cable cross on the last cable column. The cable column closest to the hip shaping side. Do the next hip shaping, with a cable crossing in the 44 st short row's return row, in the 3rd column from the hip shaping side. This will be the 2nd column after the turn. Work to end of row. Next row is a full row, setting you up for Bust Shaping "J". Hope this helps you find your place


----------



## catlover1960

My sweater has been on the back burner for a while. I will pick up stitches for the top down sleeves later today. Any hints on making the top down sleeves go smoothly? I have watched the video multiple times and think I know what to do. This is a great group. I have thoroughly enjoyed knitting along with each of you. This first sweater will be a gift. I will be making a second also a gift. By the time I get to the one for me I may have the pattern memorized.


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> Beaz, my friend, I feel your pain. Have that glass of wine, sit back, take a deep breath and _relax_. If you frogged back to the armhole cast on, I assume you are back to Bust shaping "I". So cast on your 19 sts at the end of the row, bringing you back up to the full number of sts, correct? The next right side row will be:
> Work 45 sts in pattern-k3,p2 [k8,p2] 3 times. Is this the row you missed the cable on? It should be crossed in the 3rd column ( 1 cable column, 1 stockinette column, 1 cable column). This a short row. Work back to beginning of row. Work next row across full width of work, making a cable cross on the last cable column. The cable column closest to the hip shaping side. Do the next hip shaping, with a cable crossing in the 44 st short row's return row, in the 3rd column from the hip shaping side. This will be the 2nd column after the turn. Work to end of row. Next row is a full row, setting you up for Bust Shaping "J". Hope this helps you find your place


I actually missed the last cable on the 3 rpt of the back and tried to take it out stitch by stitch but was too much work and as I looked back at some of the cables on the last column down, I did not like the looks of them so I frogged down. Thanks, Robbie


----------



## beaz

beaz said:


> I actually missed the last cable on the 3 rpt of the back and tried to take it out stitch by stitch but was too much work and as I looked back at some of the cables on the last column down, I did not like the looks of them so I frogged down.
> 
> I am actually somewhere on the RS at bust shaping E but don't know where.


----------



## janwalla

gdhavens said:


> This has been a good trip down the "Erica's Sweater" path. Learning to do new things in knitting, building our abilities and confidence and finding new friends along the way. Who could ask for more????


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nintendomo

janwalla said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol

nintendomo said:


>


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> beaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually missed the last cable on the 3 rpt of the back and tried to take it out stitch by stitch but was too much work and as I looked back at some of the cables on the last column down, I did not like the looks of them so I frogged down.
> 
> I am actually somewhere on the RS at bust shaping E but don't know where.
> 
> 
> 
> Beaz, if you're on the RS in bust shaping E, are you at the point where you cast on the 19 sts for the end of the armhole? If you have already cast those stitches back on (done at the end of the WS row working across from the last hip shaping row), there are only a few rows of the shaping left. The 45 st short row is done next, then there are 2 cable crossings on the 35 st short row, then you go into your repeats of chart B, on all stitches without any shapings, for however many times for the size you are making. Hope this helps
Click to expand...


----------



## maryannn

when there isn't much activity on this blog it is like losing an old friend


----------



## gdhavens

I agree, Maryann. I have spent so much time reading the posts (on both #1 and #2), that I actually find myself at loose ends when there are no new posts! LOL!!

I have finished my second Erica sweater. I have to get it blocked and post a picture.


----------



## maryannn

Darla,
Can't wait to see the pictures of both of your sweaters.
Mary Ann


----------



## questmiller

maryannn said:


> when there isn't much activity on this blog it is like losing an old friend


I've been busy knitting another cable sweater (grey havens). It's a beautiful pattern and I really love it...but...after I blocked it the sleeves grew to gorilla proportions. It was knit bottom up in the round, so I couldn't just take out the cuff and shorten it. I thought about frogging down to where the sleeves joined the body and shortening them there, but I found an online Craftsy class called "sweater surgery". I signed up and am thrilled with all the hints and tips that the instructor is giving. So, I am shortening the sleeves by snipping a stitch where I want to shorten and unworking the stitches one by one to be live on my needles (about 5 inches up the sleeve). When I have them even, I will then knit down the cuff to get the right length. Infinitely easier than frogging all those cables!


----------



## catlover1960

I saw that class offered. I was thinking about signing up for it. Glad to know the information is very helpful. I like the Craftsy classes as I am a visual learner. I find it much easier to watch a video than to read and follow directions.


----------



## maryannn

That is really pretty and a gorgeous color.
Mary Ann


----------



## RobbiD

questmiller said:


> I've been busy knitting another cable sweater (grey havens). It's a beautiful pattern and I really love it...but...after I blocked it the sleeves grew to gorilla proportions. It was knit bottom up in the round, so I couldn't just take out the cuff and shorten it. I thought about frogging down to where the sleeves joined the body and shortening them there, but I found an online Craftsy class called "sweater surgery". I signed up and am thrilled with all the hints and tips that the instructor is giving. So, I am shortening the sleeves by snipping a stitch where I want to shorten and unworking the stitches one by one to be live on my needles (about 5 inches up the sleeve). When I have them even, I will then knit down the cuff to get the right length. Infinitely easier than frogging all those cables!


very pretty pattern and the color suits it perfectly.


----------



## beaz

If anyone gets a personal private email from me, my account has been hacked into and I did not send it so don't open.


----------



## AverilC

beaz said:


> If anyone gets a personal private email from me, my account has been hacked into and I did not send it so don't open.


Sorry to hear this Beaz. That is such a nuisance dealing with problem. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> If anyone gets a personal private email from me, my account has been hacked into and I did not send it so don't open.


My daughter just had the same thing happen.  Hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## pinsandneedles

beaz said:


> If anyone gets a personal private email yfrom me, my account has been hacked into and I did not send it so don't open.


Have not had this happen "yet", but I can just imagine the frustration this must cause.My DH does not use the computer at all so can just imagine the comments I would have to deal with if it did. Don't even want to think of going there! Hope you get it all straightened out and get back to enjoying your computer again. If you don't mind my asking would you share what security system you are using.


----------



## Oh Donna

well, beaz, thank you so much for the posted head's up---I'm really glad I just happened to read your post before I got to the hacked message, because when I saw an e-mail from you, I was all happy to hear from you and ready to open it.-----so what do you have to do to clean your computer up from this thing, when you get one? Yuck. What a discouraging annoyance----and time away from knitting, too.


beaz said:


> If anyone gets a personal private email from me, my account has been hacked into and I did not send it so don't open.


----------



## beaz

pinsandneedles said:


> Have not had this happen "yet", but I can just imagine the frustration this must cause.My DH does not use the computer at all so can just imagine the comments I would have to deal with if it did. Don't even want to think of going there! Hope you get it all straightened out and get back to enjoying your computer again. If you don't mind my asking would you share what security system you are using.


Am using Bitdefender and this is the first time. Prior to this I was using Norton and my hotmail account was hacked 4 times in a month so no longer have hotmail. I have changed my passwords and also started a gmail account in addition to my yahoo account.


----------



## pinsandneedles

Thanks for info,I have McAfee but it's probably just a matter of time before we all get hit. I am quite careful where I go and what I open but who knows. Again hope you get it all squared away.Hope your back on track with your sweater, will keep looking for pictures.


----------



## Kissnntell

i've had that happen & was told it was a glitch in the emails themselves, not a true hacking per se, to just dele them & they'll go away. that's exactly what happened & not come back


----------



## beaz

pinsandneedles said:


> Thanks for info,I have McAfee but it's probably just a matter of time before we all get hit. I am quite careful where I go and what I open but who knows. Again hope you get it all squared away.Hope your back on track with your sweater, will keep looking for pictures.


There won't be any pics of my sweater for a long time as I ripped the whole thing out. It will be some time before I feel up to the challenge again.


----------



## maryannn

beaz said:


> There won't be any pics of my sweater for a long time as I ripped the whole thing out. It will be some time before I feel up to the challenge again.


I am so sorry to hear that.
Maybe later you will try again.


----------



## Oh Donna

beaz said:


> There won't be any pics of my sweater for a long time as I ripped the whole thing out. It will be some time before I feel up to the challenge again.


Sorry beaz. Hug.
 If it calls you back and the peace and timing in your life is right, then you'll have better luck.
In the meantime, rest and take care of yourself and do what you gotta do. Remember that you have friends here--keep us in your pocket, ok?


----------



## gdhavens

Oh, Donna, we can all be Beaz's little "Pokey Moms" (pun fully intended!!!)

By the way, I haven't been getting my notifications again. This is such a pain! I just assumed that people had stopped posting. Silly me!


----------



## Oh Donna

Hi ladies who have already done this:
On the upper right front, where it says"then decrease row every 4th row" do I put a marker on the edge, then knit a row,(1) then purl back (2) then knit a row (3) then purl back (4) ---is that where I decrease, but isn't that the wrong side to do it on?
Or do I only count the rows on the right side, and do the decrease on the 4th right side row?
I think I better figure this out before I repeat it for a total of 4 X.
Any advice or help will be greatly appreciated, until then I'll put the sweater on "pause"...


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Oh Donna said:


> Hi ladies who have already done this:
> On the upper right front, where it says"then decrease row every 4th row" do I put a marker on the edge, then knit a row,(1) then purl back (2) then knit a row (3) then purl back (4) ---is that where I decrease, but isn't that the wrong side to do it on?
> Or do I only count the rows on the right side, and do the decrease on the 4th right side row?
> I think I better figure this out before I repeat it for a total of 4 X.
> Any advice or help will be greatly appreciated, until then I'll put the sweater on "pause"...


I did a decrease row on the RS, then purled one row (1), then knit one row (2), then purl row (3), and then knit a decrease row (4). Repeat these 4 rows the number of times indicated on pattern. Does this make sense?


----------



## gdhavens

You will be continuing decreases on the same side as you have been, except you will be doing 3 rows between the decreases instead of 1. I found this a little disconcerting because of the angles we are actually knitting to, but it works out perfect. This is accommodating the "v" for the center front and the angle going up from the center front to the armhole opening.

I hope I haven't confused you more!!!


----------



## Oh Donna

thank you, Marienkaeferoma and Darla,now thanks to you both I'm good to go. Had 3 of the grandkids for an overnight; they just left---first the nap(mine!), ha ha, then on to the knitting!


----------



## maryannn

Hi Darla. Any pictures yet?


----------



## catlover1960

I just finished my sweater last night. I still need to block and then find buttons. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## questmiller

catlover1960 said:


> I just finished my sweater last night. I still need to block and then find buttons. Pictures coming soon.


Good deal!


----------



## gdhavens

I plan on posting pictures as soon as I lose 50 lbs, get my hair colored and have plastic surgery!!! LOL! Seriously, I will try to post in a couple of days. The sweater turned out nice, but I am not so photogenic.


----------



## Kissnntell

i have to admit i kinda got all bent outa shape over mine also, but i'll b dang if i let it get the best of me by trashing it all apart, so i'm just taking some time off knitting in general. i think i've just let myself get burned out by doing so many things @once. i'll get back @it soon, then i'll have MY very own sweater!! lol
in the mean time, been having fun seeing all of yours...they're terrific!!


----------



## debbieh63

I have also taken some time off  Just can't seem to find any extra time in the day to knit :lol: But I definitely will finished it by the time it gets cold, hoping this year and not next being as I'm a slow knitter.


----------



## Kissnntell

i worked in GA one summer--stone mason...Buckhead, Marietta & stone Mt areas. had fun but boy is it HOT & in the winter? i plum froze 2 death!! no spring or fall for transition to the next season. went home that winter to get warm!! lolol



debbieh63 said:


> I have also taken some time off  Just can't seem to find any extra time in the day to knit :lol: But I definitely will finished it by the time it gets cold, hoping this year and not next being as I'm a slow knitter.


----------



## Oh Donna

ha ha ---you guys are funny.
I'm "slow knitting" like this: I knit about 30 minutes to an hour at a time, about 3X a week.....a turtle sprint!
As to the weather, you remind me of a poem I heard when I was a kid---"As a rule, a man's a fool. When it's hot, he wants it cool. When it's cool, he wants it hot. What it is, he wants it not."
I can be perfectly comfortable, appropriately dressed, in 15 degrees (out), and I love a toasty sunshiny spot, but if I get chilled or overheated, do not cross my path, yow.
Ok, girls....back to your knitting.....or not, hee hee


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

I've got everything but the sleeves ready to sew together. I'm also hoping to have mine ready by fall.


----------



## nintendomo

Marienkaeferoma said:


> I've got everything but the sleeves ready to sew together. I'm also hoping to have mine ready by fall.


It looks wonderful!!! I am bookmarking this as it gives me a very clear idea of how it will look when the body and collar and fronts are done!

What knid of yarn did you use, and how did you block it????


----------



## Kissnntell

oh, dont get me wrong -- i love my seasons -- all FOUR of'm!! lol didnt like just 2 -- hot & wet one day then freezing & wet the next. total shock 2 the system. i'm not kidding you, i slept in my long johns & coveralls!! woke up one a.m. & headed home 2 Michigan 2 get warm lol ppl yell re: the snow p here, but they dont realize what a good insulator it is.
but i did have fun working down there, tho
did a heap'o'fishin!!!!



Oh Donna said:


> ha ha ---you guys are funny.
> I'm "slow knitting" like this: I knit about 30 minutes to an hour at a time, about 3X a week.....a turtle sprint!
> As to the weather, you remind me of a poem I heard when I was a kid---"As a rule, a man's a fool. When it's hot, he wants it cool. When it's cool, he wants it hot. What it is, he wants it not."
> I can be perfectly comfortable, appropriately dressed, in 15 degrees (out), and I love a toasty sunshiny spot, but if I get chilled or overheated, do not cross my path, yow.
> Ok, girls....back to your knitting.....or not, hee hee


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

nintendomo said:


> It looks wonderful!!! I am bookmarking this as it gives me a very clear idea of how it will look when the body and collar and fronts are done!
> 
> What knid of yarn did you use, and how did you block it????


Thank you. I used Plymouth Encore. To block, I soaked it in Eucalan and then pinned it down according to the measurements on the pattern. I left it to dry overnight.


----------



## questmiller

Marienkaeferoma said:


> I've got everything but the sleeves ready to sew together. I'm also hoping to have mine ready by fall.


Nice job!!


----------



## questmiller

Oh Donna said:


> ha ha ---you guys are funny.
> I'm "slow knitting" like this: I knit about 30 minutes to an hour at a time, about 3X a week.....a turtle sprint!
> As to the weather, you remind me of a poem I heard when I was a kid---"As a rule, a man's a fool. When it's hot, he wants it cool. When it's cool, he wants it hot. What it is, he wants it not."
> I can be perfectly comfortable, appropriately dressed, in 15 degrees (out), and I love a toasty sunshiny spot, but if I get chilled or overheated, do not cross my path, yow.
> Ok, girls....back to your knitting.....or not, hee hee


Up here in Alaska we say "there is no such thing as bad weather, only poor clothing choices"


----------



## questmiller




----------



## Kissnntell

hahaha luv it!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



questmiller said:


> Up here in Alaska we say "there is no such thing as bad weather, only poor clothing choices"


----------



## nintendomo

Marienkaeferoma said:


> Thank you. I used Plymouth Encore. To block, I soaked it in Eucalan and then pinned it down according to the measurements on the pattern. I left it to dry overnight.


Thanks!! I also am using Plymouth Encore!!! If it turns out as well as yours did I will be a very happy camper. And, I have Eucalan!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolinesol

Marienkaeferoma said:


> Thank you. I used Plymouth Encore. To block, I soaked it in Eucalan and then pinned it down according to the measurements on the pattern. I left it to dry overnight.


It looks lovely. What is Eucalan ?


----------



## maryannn

Marienkaeferoma said:


> I've got everything but the sleeves ready to sew together. I'm also hoping to have mine ready by fall.


Wow do I ever like your sweater. Great job.
Mary Ann


----------



## gdhavens

What a good job, Marienkaeferoma. Have you enjoyed it so far? I found the sleeves the worst part (I was too anxious to get finished!)


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Carolinesol said:


> It looks lovely. What is Eucalan ?


Thanks. Eucalan is a no rinse cleanser. Got it at my LYS.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

maryannn said:


> Wow do I ever like your sweater. Great job.
> Mary Ann


Thanks.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

gdhavens said:


> What a good job, Marienkaeferoma. Have you enjoyed it so far? I found the sleeves the worst part (I was too anxious to get finished!)


Thanks Yes, I've really enjoyed it so far. I should have done the sleeves first like others did while waiting for the rest of the pattern, but I didn't get my yarn til the pattern was ready, and I wanted to 'dive' right in on it. Oh well, the sleeves will go fairly quickly.

They are knit flat and then seamed up, right?


----------



## Carolinesol

Marienkaeferoma said:


> Thanks. Eucalan is a no rinse cleanser. Got it at my LYS.


Thank you for telling me. I have never heard of that before, don't think we get it here.
I am on my second cardi at the moment, just finishing the icord. I had enough wool left over so I am doing it for my mum for a surprise.

I did my sleeves flat but a few have picked up around the armhole and knitted down.


----------



## Charliedoodle

I hadn't heard of Eucalan before. If you look at the Lakeland web site it is available. Must buy some the next time I visit Windermere.


----------



## pinsandneedles

Lookin' good, great color.Did you get your buttons yet? That was a real chore for me.


----------



## maryannn

I just purchased some at sweetbottomsbaby.com

Mary Ann


----------



## maryannn

maryannn said:


> I just purchased some at sweetbottomsbaby.com
> 
> Mary Ann


I should have said Eucalan.


----------



## gdhavens

On both of my sweaters I did the top down sleeves with the stitches picked up around the armhole opening. I like doing these, and they weren't difficult.


----------



## janwalla

gdhavens said:


> I plan on posting pictures as soon as I lose 50 lbs, get my hair colored and have plastic surgery!!! LOL! Seriously, I will try to post in a couple of days. The sweater turned out nice, but I am not so photogenic.


Ditti! Hee Hee!! Thats why i use my table, its in a better shape than me!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janwalla

Charliedoodle said:


> I hadn't heard of Eucalan before. If you look at the Lakeland web site it is available. Must buy some the next time I visit Windermere.


I get mine from meadow yarns its reasonable and they have good customer service. I'm sure it was free postage or flat rate when i bought mine. 
http://www.meadowyarn.co.uk/notions/g/category/k/11/s/85/

Also a good one is 
http://www.p2tog.com/eucalan.html


----------



## mom2grif

Love Eucalan!!


----------



## Kissnntell

man almighty! i just spent the last 35 min looking 4 a Q: i had previously & got the A: but that was awhile ago

i'm back @it now! doing HIP F

off 2 the races!!


----------



## pinsandneedles

You go girl, cross that finish line and send a pic.


----------



## Kissnntell

lol took longer looking 4 my A: than it did doing this section lol

watch out, BUST G, here i come!!


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> lol took longer looking 4 my A: than it did doing this section lol
> 
> watch out, BUST G, here i come!!


Glad to see you're back at it, kissnntell!


----------



## Kissnntell

thx Robbi, i just needed a break
but then again, if i'd quit taking breaks, ALL of last years Christmas presents would have been done for LAST Christmas, not (hopefully) THIS year!! lol



RobbiD said:


> Glad to see you're back at it, kissnntell!


----------



## sewnhair

Marienkaeferoma, Your sweater is looking fantastic!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sewnhair

Kissnntell, Sounds like we are at the same place! 

Question for everyone: I'm hung up on where my marker is; I have 4 stitches to the right of my marker (after the P2 column). On chart D the marker would be right after the P2 sts.; but if it had been there, my short rows would have been in the wrong place ---- Soooo, did I mess up right from the start? Or am I OK? I've been discouraged and not working on my sweater since I noticed this. 

Any suggestions? I hate to have this turn into a WIP/UFO, but just can't seem to get going again.

Thanks!!


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

sewnhair said:


> Marienkaeferoma, Your sweater is looking fantastic!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## gdhavens

I think your marker is supposed to be 2 sts after the last 2 purl stitches. When you decrease down again, it is supposed to have 4 sts after the last 2 purl sts, which is the same number of stitches for the knit on I-cord. This works out to 2 knit stitches before and after the marker.

Now, mind you, I could be way off, but this is the way it worked for me.

By the way, I was going to post my sweater picture, but I have now misplaced my camera.


----------



## twray

I have finished the cabled section of this sweater and it looks good for my first ever sweater but my problem is I am uncertain (intimidated) about knitting the yoke sections and sleeves and then trying to attach them. I think I would rather pick up the stitches but am not sure I can figure it out. Did anyone do theirs in this way and could you give me tips on how to proceed? thanks Tracey


----------



## catlover1960

twray said:


> I have finished the cabled section of this sweater and it looks good for my first ever sweater but my problem is I am uncertain (intimidated) about knitting the yoke sections and sleeves and then trying to attach them. I think I would rather pick up the stitches but am not sure I can figure it out. Did anyone do theirs in this way and could you give me tips on how to proceed? thanks Tracey


I knit my 2 front yoke sections and sewed them on, but left the shoulder stitches live for a 3 needle bind off. For the back yoke, I picked up the stitches and knit them and did a 3 needle bind off for the shoulder seams.

My sleeves were knit following Paula Ward's top down sleeve videos on Youtube.




 (part 1)




 (part 2)

I recently finished my sweater and am on a button search. I have found my buttons but have not sewn them on yet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mom2grif

Anyone remember what page Beaz' spreadsheet was shared on. Or else what page the link to the top down sleeve was on. I've just finished my icord and and ready to go on the sleeves.

Thanks!


----------



## mom2grif

I also did three needle bind off at shoulders, but I also knit my top sections by picking up as I went along.


----------



## mom2grif

Tracey, PM me if you want to discuss how I picked up.


----------



## catlover1960

These are the links to the top down sleeves





 (part 1)




 (part 2)


----------



## RobbiD

mom2grif said:


> Anyone remember what page Beaz' spreadsheet was shared on. Or else what page the link to the top down sleeve was on. I've just finished my icord and and ready to go on the sleeves.
> 
> Thanks!


Here"s a copy, Sue. I don't usually do attachments, so I hope this worked 

RobbiD


----------



## gdhavens

O.K., here are the pictures I promised.

My sweater was knit with Red Heart Soft, in royal blue, on knit picks interchangeable needles. I bought 12 skeins of yarn and made two sweaters with about 3 golf ball size balls left over. I believe this yarn was too "soft" for this project. If I do it again, I would use a firmer yarn.

I followed the pattern, but I picked up the stitches for the back yoke from the back of the body rather than knitting it separately (I avoid seams if possible). I did knit the front yoke sections separately, but I did not do the backward loop for the increases. I think I M1 before the last stitch for the increase. The sleeves were knit in top down.

This sweater if far from perfect, but I enjoyed making it both times.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> O.K., here are the pictures I promised.
> 
> Love the color and the sweater looks great. Still can't believe you did 2. We sold our house in TX and will be moving back to IL towards the end of the month. Hopefully when all is settled, I can start my sweater again.


----------



## Oh Donna

Congratulations, Darla, on finding your camera, ha ha.
Your second sweater looks great both on and off you.
I am about to bind off the top back on mine---I picked up stitches and knit it attached...
Beaz---congratulations on selling your house, and being able to move back home---so happy for you. There's no place like home.


----------



## mom2grif

catlover1960 said:


> These are the links to the top down sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (part 2)


Big thanks!!!


----------



## gdhavens

Beaz, good to hear from you again. Congratulations on selling your house.

I really enjoyed seeing this pattern work up. I have another sweater that I am thinking about making, but haven't gotten to the "buy the yarn and start" stage yet.

I forgot to say that I put the shoulder stitches on holders, then used the kitchener stitch to join the shoulders when all were finished.

My short rows left a little to be desired, but other than that I was pleased with the sweater.


----------



## pinsandneedles

Gdhavens, your sweater looks great on and off.I used RH soft also and am finding it kind of bulky,I think I will make another one with a lighter weight yarn.


----------



## maryannn

gdhavens said:


> I think your marker is supposed to be 2 sts after the last 2 purl stitches. When you decrease down again, it is supposed to have 4 sts after the last 2 purl sts, which is the same number of stitches for the knit on I-cord. This works out to 2 knit stitches before and after the marker.
> 
> Now, mind you, I could be way off, but this is the way it worked for me.
> 
> By the way, I was going to post my sweater picture, but I have now misplaced my camera.


we are presently in Kearney Nebraska for the celebration of the 100th anniversary of the Lincoln Highway and its hot hereyour sweater is beautiful Darla and I love the color


----------



## catlover1960

gdhavens, your sweater looks great. Love that bright blue.


----------



## gdhavens

It is really hot here today, as it was yesterday. 80 degrees and 55% humidity. I was only in the sweater about 5 mins. for the picture, and that was plenty!!! LOL!!! Thanks for all the compliments!

By the way, how many others have made "The Sweater" and haven't posted pictures? If I can do it, you can too!


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> gdhavens said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K., here are the pictures I promised.
> 
> Love the color and the sweater looks great. Still can't believe you did 2. We sold our house in TX and will be moving back to IL towards the end of the month. Hopefully when all is settled, I can start my sweater again.
> 
> 
> 
> Beaz, congrats on the sale of your house!
Click to expand...


----------



## RobbiD

gdhavens said:


> O.K., here are the pictures I promised.
> 
> My sweater was knit with Red Heart Soft, in royal blue, on knit picks interchangeable needles. I bought 12 skeins of yarn and made two sweaters with about 3 golf ball size balls left over. I believe this yarn was too "soft" for this project. If I do it again, I would use a firmer yarn.
> 
> I followed the pattern, but I picked up the stitches for the back yoke from the back of the body rather than knitting it separately (I avoid seams if possible). I did knit the front yoke sections separately, but I did not do the backward loop for the increases. I think I M1 before the last stitch for the increase. The sleeves were knit in top down.
> 
> This sweater if far from perfect, but I enjoyed making it both times.


Beautiful job *and* my favorite color, to boot! 
:lol:


----------



## nintendomo

gdhavens, I love that color!!! Your sweater looks wonderful. I haven't finished mine yet, too much going on, but I am getting close and will surely post a pic when I am done!!!!


----------



## janwalla

Beautiful colour and how neat????? that is really lovely and looks really good on you! Pleased you found your camera!


----------



## debbieh63

gdhavens, very lovely sweater :thumbup: 
I am on chart C and will have to do the sleeves. I didn't work them first bc I had to see if I could knit the patterned piece. I haven't had much time for knitting lately but hope to get back to it soon.


----------



## gdhavens

This sweater has allowed a lot of us to try new things. My favorite was the top down knit in sleeves. So much nicer than sewing in set in sleeves, and they look so neat and fit so nice. Thanks for all the positive comments. It sure does bolster a girl's confidence!!!!!


----------



## Kissnntell

okie dokey marokie -- time 4 last lifeline & begin CHART D!!


----------



## murf

RobbiD Thanks for the download of all the notes on this sweater. Will file with the Pattern. Finally got my sweater done. Have to find out how to post a picture. Really enjoyed this as Its my fist sweater & knit along. Love all the Girls Here, really helpful Thanks to All.


----------



## twray

thanks for the help. i just felt unsure which way to proceed. I love this site. KPers are lifesavers.



catlover1960 said:


> I knit my 2 front yoke sections and sewed them on, but left the shoulder stitches live for a 3 needle bind off. For the back yoke, I picked up the stitches and knit them and did a 3 needle bind off for the shoulder seams.
> 
> My sleeves were knit following Paula Ward's top down sleeve videos on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (part 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (part 2)
> 
> I recently finished my sweater and am on a button search. I have found my buttons but have not sewn them on yet.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## murf

Here are my pictures of my sweater. Make my buttons. At lease till I find some I want.


----------



## nintendomo

Murf, it looks great! Love the color! I may end up making my buttons too.


----------



## debbieh63

Murf, great job :thumbup: Beautiful color! How do you knit buttons? I may do that with mine, but I'm far from the finish line :roll:


----------



## CarolZ

I have had all my pieces done since May but haven't gotten around to blocking the pieces or doing the I-cord. Maybe someday soon I'll get motivated to put the sweater together. Maybe it's due to the nice warm weather that is making me not want to work on a heavy sweater  Oh well someday soon I hope.


----------



## murf

debbieh63 I just made an Icord tried it in a knot 2x an put them on with the tails


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

murf said:


> debbieh63 I just made an Icord tried it in a knot 2x an put them on with the tails


Cute idea! How long did you make the I cord?


----------



## Knitophile

I hope you post a picture once it's finished ! Same for everyone else who is still working on the sweater.


----------



## Knitophile

CarolZ said:


> I have had all my pieces done since May but haven't gotten around to blocking the pieces or doing the I-cord. Maybe someday soon I'll get motivated to put the sweater together. Maybe it's due to the nice warm weather that is making me not want to work on a heavy sweater  Oh well someday soon I hope.


I hope you post a picture once it's finished ! Same for everyone else who is still working on the sweater.


----------



## Oh Donna

I'm planning to post a picture but I have a long way to go yet-----block, put pieces together, then still do the sleeves and I-cord.
I wish there were some way to know how many of us are doing (or have done, smile)this sweater., so yes, please post when you finish.


----------



## nintendomo

Oh Donna said:


> I'm planning to post a picture but I have a long way to go yet-----block, put pieces together, then still do the sleeves and I-cord.
> I wish there were some way to know how many of us are doing (or have done, smile)this sweater., so yes, please post when you finish.


Close to done, starting Chart D. Life keeps intervening (and really good books) I am not looking forward to the Icord as I once did a sweater, really pretty which had over 100 fringes of 3 inch icord. I swore I would never do icord again, but I am actually looking forward to learning applied icord!


----------



## Kissnntell

we're in the same boat, nintendomo. i'm ready 2 start chart D also
never did iCord b4, so that part will b new 2 me on this project
now, 2 keep the world out of my way .......
lol


----------



## nintendomo

Kissnntell said:


> we're in the same boat, nintendomo. i'm ready 2 start chart D also
> never did iCord b4, so that part will b new 2 me on this project
> now, 2 keep the world out of my way .......
> lol


Good luck Kissntell! I will be channeling you! Hey, if we did A and B and C then D should be a piece of cake! I am always so amazed when all of the cables cross on the same row at the end I truly think there is magic involved!!! ;>


----------



## Kissnntell

i kno! isnt that just the coolest thing?
i did the sleeves waaaaaaay back when she 1st gave them 2 us, so it's just finishing up the bod, pieces parts & the icord.
then, lolol prob in the *finishing pile* w/the rest that need seaming & blocking
@least until i go button shopping. have 2 other sweaters that need buttons, too, so sounds like a good shopping day coming up!



 nintendomo said:


> Good luck Kissntell! I will be channeling you! Hey, if we did A and B and C then D should be a piece of cake! I am always so amazed when all of the cables cross on the same row at the end I truly think there is magic involved!!! ;>


----------



## AverilC

Finally have got around to taking photos of my jacket. I am really pleased with the way it turned out., I didnt decrease the stocking stitch below the cabling making it longer so that it covers my bottom and makes the whole thing very cosy. 

I used Cascade 220 in Fennel with a 4mm needle for the cable section and 3.5mm for the stocking stitch sections.

Thank you so much Erica for this fabulous pattern and thank you to all KPers for all the help on this forum during the making of it. I am going to try to make another later but using a finer yarn as my daughter wants one but not so bulky.


----------



## gdhavens

AverlC,GREAT job. Isn't it a fun knit? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Knitophile

AverilC said:


> Finally have got around to taking photos of my jacket. I am really pleased with the way it turned out., I didnt decrease the stocking stitch below the cabling making it longer so that it covers my bottom and makes the whole thing very cosy.
> 
> I used Cascade 220 in Fennel with a 4mm needle for the cable section and 3.5mm for the stocking stitch sections.
> 
> Thank you so much Erica for this fabulous pattern and thank you to all KPers for all the help on this forum during the making of it. I am going to try to make another later but using a finer yarn as my daughter wants one but not so bulky.


Beautiful colour on you ! I love the way you did the back.


----------



## janwalla

Its lovely seeing all the finished sweaters appearing. LOve that colour green, looks great AvrilC Erica is a very talented lady!


----------



## Oh Donna

yea, AverilC!! It's beautiful. I like the cable going straight across the back. 
Just blocked my pieces, hope I didn't kill the yarn. I did the body closed up and flat like Erica said (someplace), with the button front parts in the center---but how do I dampen/steam the back when it's underneath and all pinned down? I just did it......
So exciting to see them coming together and finished! It supplies the motivation to keep going...


----------



## AverilC

Knitophile said:


> Beautiful colour on you ! I love the way you did the back.


Thank you. Having seen some photographs of the back as originally planned by Erica I decided that I didn't like the cross over at the back (sorry Erica). Having continued all the way round I find that it is difficult to tell that the small cables at the front are opposites.


----------



## AverilC

gdhavens said:


> AverlC,GREAT job. Isn't it a fun knit? Thanks for posting.


Yes I loved knitting this jacket, although like so many others I did my share of frogging. After the body I was so bored doing the stocking stitch so did it all very quickly to get it finished.


----------



## nintendomo

AverilC, I love the color and I love the way you made it longer. I might try one that way too.


----------



## debbieh63

AverilC, great job :thumbup: Lovely color, and like the way the added length turned out.


----------



## kittys punkin

I am trying to do the upper right and left fronts, but every way I try to CO 1 at the end of the row seems to leave a hole. I have tried the backward loop, the knitted cast on and the cble cast on. How did any of you who have finished these parts of the sweater do your CO's at the end of your rows? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## gdhavens

I believe I did a M1 between the last 2 sts. I didn't like the looks of the backward loop cast on, and wanted something that wasn't quite so obvious.


----------



## kittys punkin

Thank you for your quick response gdhavens.I will try that.


----------



## gdhavens

Also remember that any increases you make in the armhole/sleeve area will probably be covered up by the sleeve seam.


----------



## RobbiD

AverilC said:


> Finally have got around to taking photos of my jacket. I am really pleased with the way it turned out., I didnt decrease the stocking stitch below the cabling making it longer so that it covers my bottom and makes the whole thing very cosy.
> 
> I used Cascade 220 in Fennel with a 4mm needle for the cable section and 3.5mm for the stocking stitch sections.
> 
> Thank you so much Erica for this fabulous pattern and thank you to all KPers for all the help on this forum during the making of it. I am going to try to make another later but using a finer yarn as my daughter wants one but not so bulky.


Nice job, AverilC. Love your buttons. I'm still searching for buttons.


----------



## murf

Marienkaeferoma Didn't really measure but about 31/2 to 4 in just eyeball it. and kind of helped it into a ball.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

murf said:


> Marienkaeferoma Didn't really measure but about 31/2 to 4 in just eyeball it. and kind of helped it into a ball.


Thanks. I've finished all my pieces, and have them blocked. Waiting for some quiet time to sew them together and do I-cord.


----------



## questmiller

gdhavens said:


> O.K., here are the pictures I promised.
> 
> My sweater was knit with Red Heart Soft, in royal blue, on knit picks interchangeable needles. I bought 12 skeins of yarn and made two sweaters with about 3 golf ball size balls left over. I believe this yarn was too "soft" for this project. If I do it again, I would use a firmer yarn.
> 
> I followed the pattern, but I picked up the stitches for the back yoke from the back of the body rather than knitting it separately (I avoid seams if possible). I did knit the front yoke sections separately, but I did not do the backward loop for the increases. I think I M1 before the last stitch for the increase. The sleeves were knit in top down.
> 
> This sweater if far from perfect, but I enjoyed making it both times.


Beautiful!


----------



## questmiller

AverilC said:


> Finally have got around to taking photos of my jacket. I am really pleased with the way it turned out., I didnt decrease the stocking stitch below the cabling making it longer so that it covers my bottom and makes the whole thing very cosy.
> 
> I used Cascade 220 in Fennel with a 4mm needle for the cable section and 3.5mm for the stocking stitch sections.
> 
> Thank you so much Erica for this fabulous pattern and thank you to all KPers for all the help on this forum during the making of it. I am going to try to make another later but using a finer yarn as my daughter wants one but not so bulky.


Great job, and I love the color!


----------



## questmiller

Oh Donna said:


> yea, AverilC!! It's beautiful. I like the cable going straight across the back.
> Just blocked my pieces, hope I didn't kill the yarn. I did the body closed up and flat like Erica said (someplace), with the button front parts in the center---but how do I dampen/steam the back when it's underneath and all pinned down? I just did it......
> So exciting to see them coming together and finished! It supplies the motivation to keep going...


I stopped getting posts and only realized today how much activity was still going on here...
I'm anxious to see your completed sweater!


----------



## Jolek

*AverilC*, your sweater is beautiful.


----------



## maryannn

Great job, Averil. I love the color.


----------



## maryannn

murf said:


> Here are my pictures of my sweater. Make my buttons. At lease till I find some I want.


What a beautiful color, Murf. I also really like your buttons.


----------



## gdhavens

It is so frustrating when we stop getting messages about new posts. I didn't get notification for the last few here, even though I had posted a couple of days ago. I just keep checking back. 

I love seeing all the sweaters.


----------



## Oh Donna

Well, it happened again....
First I was ready to do either the sleeves or the i-cord...which to do first? I remembered someone said it was easier to apply the i-cord without the sleeves flapping around, so I checked out the you-tube video(s). But wait, first I should pick out my buttons so I'll know what size to make the loops/holes when I get that far...
I went thru my multiple cigar boxes and jars and tins of buttons...nothing was right. Too dark blue, too turquoise, too small...then I remembered my grandmother's sewing machine, which is FULL of all kinds of stuff, and a place where I always seem to find what I need, from bodkins to old style hook&eyes to trims.... Voila!!!!!three buttons on a card, but there were only three, and of a size that calls for 4. I went back thru all my buttons, nope, nope, nope, but finally in a misc jar by MY sewing machine, I found another card with ONE MORE matching button!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will try to add a photo--what do you think? (and THANK YOU GRANDMA! I miss you)


----------



## Oh Donna

here they are, I hope this time...


----------



## gdhavens

Perfect!!! Isn't it nice when we don't have to run all over town looking for the right button, yarn, thread, etc??

Your knitting looks very nice and those buttons will go nicely with the sweater.


----------



## pinsandneedles

Just perfect :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitophile

I notice that on Ravelry at http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunburst-cable-cardigan , only four people have posted pictures of their sweaters. It would be great to see all the completed Sundial Cardigans on Ravelry (after, of course, they are posted on KP!)
Anyway, I would suggest everyone look at Erica's posting on Ravelry as we should help her to drive some traffic to her site. She did such a great job in re-engineering the pattern for this sweater that a KP member found and we all fell in love with !

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunburst-cable-cardigan


----------



## Oh Donna

what a great idea....However do we go about getting a photo uploaded to Erica's site there?
I went to the Ravelry"help" section, and looked at uploading photos, but I think they're talking about putting your own stuff up on your own site? I don't get it.
We should do this....help!


----------



## RobbiD

Oh Donna said:


> here they are, I hope this time...


Perfect choice of buttons, Oh Donna. I'm still searching. I did the i-cord before the sleeves, btw. I think the sleeves would have gotten in the way.

RobbiD


----------



## debbieh63

Oh Donna said:


> here they are, I hope this time...


LOVE the clear buttons :thumbup: They won't take away the beauty of the cardi.


----------



## janwalla

Oh Donna said:


> what a great idea....However do we go about getting a photo uploaded to Erica's site there?
> I went to the Ravelry"help" section, and looked at uploading photos, but I think they're talking about putting your own stuff up on your own site? I don't get it.
> We should do this....help!


I tried and ended up adding it to my projects? If you find out how to add to Erica's let me know how you did it I couldn't do it either. Technology has be beat with this malarkey! :lol: :lol:


----------



## gdhavens

I just went to Ravelry to check out Erica's pictures. I would love to add my sweater to her post, but do not have a clue how, even after reading the question/answer section on this. I there a simple way? Could we email Erica and let her post them?

It would be fun to have a "parade" of Erica's sweater so we could view the different versions.


----------



## debbieh63

janwalla said:


> I tried and ended up adding it to my projects? If you find out how to add to Erica's let me know how you did it I couldn't do it either. Technology has be beat with this malarkey! :lol: :lol:


I just loaded my photo to Erica's page. Not quite sure how I did it but you have to click on the photo from your projects. I sorta followed this "Adding pattern/yarn pictures: Click the Projects/Stash tab. Click on the picture you want to use. A pop-up will appear with a request this photo link above it. A message is sent to the photos owner, and when the accept box is checked, the photo will appear on the pattern page." These are the instructions from ravelry.


----------



## debbieh63

My photo is marked qsuzyq's Sunburst Cable Cardigan. Would love to see other's posted on there. :-D


----------



## janwalla

I didn't even know it was on Erica's page as one of the 8 projects! All i did was go into my projects on my page enter the title " Sunburst cable cardigan" Erica's details of pattern came up so i clicked on that so it must link you automatically to her project page? I just filled in the rest of the details eg yarn used, colour etc. then I added my photo, It was easier than i anticipated. I have no idea how it appears on Eric'a profile but it does.


----------



## Oh Donna

Hello, Friends!
I'm stuck! I don't know how to start the i-cord.

These are my questions, using the attached photo as reference:
1. Do I start it at "A" or "B" ?
2. Do I pick up along the outside edge, 1 2 3 stitches as shown on the left
or as shown on the right--should I be starting at the outside edge and going into the sweater to pick up, actually 3 2 1 stitches as I show it?
3. Or if the latter, do I start at the 1 and pick up going toward the outside?
4 where do I add the backward loop cast-on---next to the 1 or the 3?
5 do I go thru the whole "v" of the stitch when I pick it up?

I'm thinking that I shouldn't do that first part of my question #2
but I am totally flummoxed ....
Can you help me?

I'm all gung ho but I'm dead in the water!


----------



## RobbiD

Oh Donna said:


> Hello, Friends!
> I'm stuck! I don't know how to start the i-cord.
> 
> These are my questions, using the attached photo as reference:
> 1. Do I start it at "A" or "B" ?
> 2. Do I pick up along the outside edge, 1 2 3 stitches as shown on the left
> or as shown on the right--should I be starting at the outside edge and going into the sweater to pick up, actually 3 2 1 stitches as I show it?
> 3. Or if the latter, do I start at the 1 and pick up going toward the outside?
> 4 where do I add the backward loop cast-on---next to the 1 or the 3?
> 5 do I go thru the whole "v" of the stitch when I pick it up?
> 
> I'm thinking that I shouldn't do that first part of my question #2
> but I am totally flummoxed ....
> Can you help me?
> 
> I'm all gung ho but I'm dead in the water!


Oh Donna, I was very confused about the i-cord, too. I started at point A, but I did the i-cord all the way around. As for the rest of your questions, I used this youTube video as a guide. It seemed much easier than the pattern instructions  





RobbiD


----------



## catlover1960

Oh Donna,

I started at the A or the point where the 4 sts of stockinette continued around the bottom of the sweater. I ended at that same point on the other side. I sewed the ends together to make the join as seamless as possible. I picked up the sts along the outside edge as shown on the left in your picture. It went quickly once I got started.


----------



## debbieh63

Oh Donna,
Love the color of your cardi! :-D


----------



## janwalla

Start at A, pick up last stitch row 3 and follow the Youtube video instruction provided by RobbiD. Best place to start is where you wont notice the join too much. Love that colour, Im definately going to knit another one of these super cardi's properly this time!!


----------



## mom2grif

Hmm, I started mine at B.


----------



## janwalla

I dont think it really matters where you start as long as when you get back to the beginning you join neatly.


----------



## Erica Patberg

Janwalla is right. It doesn't really matter where you start and how you do your I-cord as long as it sort of flows with the rest of the knitting. The whole point of the I-cord is to combat that dreaded stockinette curl. Do it neatly following whatever directions make the most sense to you. 

I started mine at point B (cause that's just a little less I-cord to knit) and it seemed like a rational place to start. I started 3 sts in, and with each progressive round moved one stitch closer to the edge until I was in between the first and second st. 

You should pick up each new st when first starting from inside of a "v" because that makes the knitting look continuous. But pay attention, you're looking at your knitting from the top down, so it's technically it's not a v. Just pretend it is .

Hope that helps!


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

Thanks, Erica! I had been wondering about this also. All I need to do is sew my pieces together, and do the I-cord. I really appreciate all your help. You explain things so well, it was a joy to make this sweater!


----------



## gdhavens

Erica, thanks for answering our questions. As a designer, you must be very busy and I appreciate you taking the time to follow this thread and answer our questions.


----------



## Oh Donna

gdhavens said:


> Erica, thanks for answering our questions. As a designer, you must be very busy and I appreciate you taking the time to follow this thread and answer our questions.


Yes, Erica, ditto...Yes, your answer was helpful, especially the part about doing each round progressively one stitch closer to the edge....
and thank you everyone---the variation in your answers tells me that there's more than one way to do it, and Erica confirmed that in her response. So now I'm not afraid to hang in there with it until I get it. thank you all.


----------



## gdhavens

Oh Donna, how are you coming with your sweater? I am working on the Criss Cross scarf in the workshop (about half done). I am thinking I should get out my sweater because it has been quite cool here. Today is just gray and dreary.


----------



## Oh Donna

gdhavens said:


> Oh Donna, how are you coming with your sweater? I am working on the Criss Cross scarf in the workshop (about half done). I am thinking I should get out my sweater because it has been quite cool here. Today is just gray and dreary.


I have actually managed to fool with the i-cord--three or four inches done and ripped out three or four times--I WILL GET IT. I had been unable to view the video until just this morning, cause the baby grandson has been sleeping in the room where the computer is...
trying again is on my to-do list for today while everyone is out visiting other family.
This is the reason I've been unable (unwilling!) to work on the sweater for the past week. I bet no one blames me!


----------



## nintendomo

Best excuse in the world!!! Grandkids trump all!!!!


----------



## gdhavens

Oh, well, if that is your excuse, who could blame you. They are absolutely beautiful! Enjoy your time with the Grands and come back to the sweater when you get a chance.


----------



## beaz

Hi everyone: Am back in Illinois and sure don't miss that 100+ weather in Texas, been in the house about 1 week and totally without appliances for another week. I just finished catching up on all the questions and answers and added them to my spreadsheet. Am planning on attempting this sweater again just as soon as I am able. It is comforting to know you are all still there.


----------



## questmiller

OhDonna, they are sweeties! Enjoy your blessed visit!


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Hi everyone: Am back in Illinois and sure don't miss that 100+ weather in Texas, been in the house about 1 week and totally without appliances for another week. I just finished catching up on all the questions and answers and added them to my spreadsheet. Am planning on attempting this sweater again just as soon as I am able. It is comforting to know you are all still there.


Happy to hear from you Bea. Welcome back to the Midwest! Having the coolest summer weather in years is going to be quite a contrast to the Texas heat. Hope your appliances arrive soon, but at least you have an irrefutable excuse for not cooking for at least 1 more week  . We've missed ya.

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

Oh Donna said:


> I have actually managed to fool with the i-cord--three or four inches done and ripped out three or four times--I WILL GET IT. I had been unable to view the video until just this morning, cause the baby grandson has been sleeping in the room where the computer is...
> trying again is on my to-do list for today while everyone is out visiting other family.
> This is the reason I've been unable (unwilling!) to work on the sweater for the past week. I bet no one blames me!


Oh Donna they are adorable!


----------



## CarolZ

I set my sweater aside for a couple of months. Just couldn't wrap my mind around finishing it till now, and I had all the pieces finished. I just sewed the top to the body and started the I-cord. I'm almost done with that, will have to sew the sleeves in & the buttons on and then I'm done! This was so much fun to make and I've learned so much doing it. I will definitely make another one of these in a different color. This one is Vanna's Choice - Dusty Blue. Pictures to come once I have it completed!    :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens

There were a couple of posts under pictures and/or main section of a girl that made 2 of these sweaters for her and her mother. They were lovely. I think they were under Erica's cable sweater and Erica's cable cardigan.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

gdhavens said:


> There were a couple of posts under pictures and/or main section of a girl that made 2 of these sweaters for her and her mother. They were lovely. I think they were under Erica's cable sweater and Erica's cable cardigan.


The topic is "Ericas Sunburst cardigan": 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-193923-1.html


----------



## gdhavens

Thanks, Jessica-Jean. I have about 4 different threads about this sweater that I get notices from, and I sometimes have a hard time remembering which are which.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

gdhavens said:


> Thanks, Jessica-Jean. I have about 4 different threads about this sweater that I get notices from, and I sometimes have a hard time remembering which are which.


Ditto for me! I'm sure there are more than I found links for.


----------



## flyssie

Jessica-Jean
I am blown away by how organised you are - to see what I saw when I clicked on the link below your message.
Wow- Oh to be...
I am just so impressed
Flyssie


----------



## Jessica-Jean

flyssie said:


> Jessica-Jean
> I am blown away by how organised you are - to see what I saw when I clicked on the link below your message.
> Wow- Oh to be...
> I am just so impressed
> Flyssie


Organized? Who? :?: *Me?* :shock: 
If _I_ qualify as anyone's idea of 'organized', then chaos equals organization!

Thank you for the compliment, but _anyone_ can achieve my (extremely low) level of organization!

A box of yarn here. 
A bin of patterns there. 
Stack another upon the first. 
Pile the completed afghans in their zippered bags like so many Lego blocks and so high that even my 6'3" son can't reach the top without a step-stool. 
Place a new pile before the last, until there's only a foot-wide 'pathway' between the three or four piles along the front wall and the 2'-deep steel shelving on the back wall. 
Must move dozens of boxes to reach the one that has the ball of yarn I want ... assuming it's in the box I almost remember ...

No. I am *not* an organized person! Far, far from it! You might have noticed that most of the projects I've posted on Ravelry do NOT have photos. That doesn't mean I have no photos of them. My husband's a professional photographer. Of course, there are photos of my knitting! Somewhere in this house. In one box or on one camera card or other. _He_ is even less organized than I, if that's possible!!!

Check out others' Ravelry pages. You'll find really well organized Revellers. Their massive stashes are listed. Their collections of needles are listed. Their exquisite finished objects are listed. By comparison, I'm a piker!

Or, maybe your remark was sarcasm? In which case, I'm sorry that I took it so literally. I always take things too literally. I understand that that trait may go along with dyslexia.


----------



## flyssie

Ooooh sorry - what have I done ? NO sarcasm at all - it was admiration
My referral was to this link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page_listing.jsp?usernum=11308
sitting by your signature.

When I go into it - I get to lists and those lists each have content neatly filed for reference. I was duly impressed - but maybe it is my IT illiteracy that has led me astray?
Cheers


----------



## Jessica-Jean

flyssie said:


> Ooooh sorry - what have I done ? NO sarcasm at all - it was admiration
> My referral was to this link:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page_listing.jsp?usernum=11308
> sitting by your signature.
> 
> When I go into it - I get to lists and those lists each have content neatly filed for reference. I was duly impressed - but maybe it is my IT illiteracy that has led me astray?
> Cheers


Those are the things I've searched for multiple times. By sticking them where anyone can access them, and where I can find them faster, I save myself - and anyone who cares to look there - from repetitive searches.

Some of the links are no longer valid, because I don't clean 'house' often. Sometimes, I check them before re-posting them; sometimes I forget. I just figured that was what the My Pages section is for.

Thank you.


----------



## Carolinesol

gdhavens said:


> There were a couple of posts under pictures and/or main section of a girl that made 2 of these sweaters for her and her mother. They were lovely. I think they were under Erica's cable sweater and Erica's cable cardigan.


Hi. I put the picture on of me and mum yesterday. I thought the cardi was now called sunburst.... And was still not sure which page to post on so did 2 !
Thanks very much for the 'girl' bit..... You made my day.


----------



## gdhavens

I would rather see two posts of a picture than none, so am glad I found yours, Carolinesol. They were beautiful sweaters. I know others made it but did not post pictures. Some are probably still working on theirs or just starting after finishing other projects.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## maryannn

Beautiful sweaters Caroline. I probably never will make the second one. Too many other patterns to do.
Mary Ann


----------



## Carolinesol

maryannn said:


> Beautiful sweaters Caroline. I probably never will make the second one. Too many other patterns to do.
> Mary Ann


Thanks for that Mary Ann. I have a list of things to knit also..


----------



## Oh Donna

I for one am still slogging away on my (first one)---have the sleeves left to do....Yes, I will post a photo when it's done.
I will also post on Erica's ravelry site...thank you to Jessica Jean was it? who gave directions

And thank you Carolinesol for posting the pic of you and your Mom---what a delight to see the two sweaters with the two of you modelling them.

This thread has been quiet for a while--it's nice to connect again....oh, and Welcome home beaz---got your appliances yet?
Take care everyone.


----------



## Carolinesol

Oh Donna said:


> I for one am still slogging away on my (first one)---have the sleeves left to do....Yes, I will post a photo when it's done.
> I will also post on Erica's ravelry site...thank you to Jessica Jean was it? who gave directions
> 
> And thank you Carolinesol for posting the pic of you and your Mom---what a delight to see the two sweaters with the two of you modelling them.
> 
> This thread has been quiet for a while--it's nice to connect again....oh, and Welcome home beaz---got your appliances yet?
> Take care everyone.


Well done.. Keep going, the sleeves are the easy bit. I have enjoyed making these cardi's. 
thanks very much for your nice comments.
Caroline


----------



## kittys punkin

I am also still working on my sweater. I am down to the sleeves, but I am slow so it will be a while before I am done. I have not knit very long so I know I have made some mistakes and some of my stitches are not the best but it is still a great accomplishment and I will be proud of it. Everyone who has posted their finished sweaters look fantastic. And thanks to everyone who has posted help along the way. It has helped me and others tremendously.


----------



## beaz

This thread has been quiet for a while--it's nice to connect again....oh, and Welcome home beaz---got your appliances yet?


Nice to hear from you. Yes, we got appliances but are exchanging the washer and dryer for another. Don't like those low water things. We are running every day for one thing or another. Most major items are still on order for another month or so; i.e., window treatments, new cabinets and counter top. We have gathered quite an assortment of light fixtures and still waiting for one more. It will be quite the mess when we get started. I wish I could say I have started the sweater again but sadly no. I do watch the responses here and miss everyone. Hope you are all still there when I get started again but I have my trusty spreadsheet.


----------



## gdhavens

Beaz, it is nice to hear from you. When you start your sweater again, if you run into problems, feel free to pm me. 

I have missed our daily contact with all others who were interested in this pattern. I hope more made it than posted here. It is a fun knit!


----------



## lupines

Jessica-Jean. Thank you once again. I have used bookmarks and watched topics - never knew user pages existed - to "remember" topics. Seeing how you set up your user page shows me how to better organize my links. I will work on my user page in my free time, but I'm guessing I will be visiting your list as well. Have a great day!


----------



## catlover1960

I still need to sew the buttons on my first sweater and then post. I have started a second one for my SIL. These will be Christmas presents and I hope my niece and SIL like the finished product as much as they liked the picture. Will post pictures when completed. I too have missed this thread and thought I might have missed some posts as I do not check this one daily. Glad to connect with everyone again.


----------



## Knitophile

catlover1960 said:


> I still need to sew the buttons on my first sweater and then post. I have started a second one for my SIL. These will be Christmas presents and I hope my niece and SIL like the finished product as much as they liked the picture. Will post pictures when completed. I too have missed this thread and thought I might have missed some posts as I do not check this one daily. Glad to connect with everyone again.


Good luck with the buttons! Finding the right ones can be difficult these days. Looking forward to seeing your sweater. Hopefully on Ravelry as well as here.


----------



## lulu11

My first one did not fit anyone so I am making a new one so my questions is I am making 42 so do I make chart b 3 times then start hip shaping or hip shaping while doing chart b


----------



## lulu11

My first one did not fit anyone so I am making a new one so my questions is I am making 42 so do I make chart b 3 times then start hip shaping or hip shaping while doing chart b


----------



## catlover1960

lulu11 said:


> My first one did not fit anyone so I am making a new one so my questions is I am making 42 so do I make chart b 3 times then start hip shaping or hip shaping while doing chart b


The way I read the directions you will do row one of Chart B and then begin the hip shaping. After completing bust shaping E, you will do 5 repeats of Chart B and then begin 5 repeats of Chart C. Now work rows 1 - 8 of Chart C and then begin the bust shaping F and continue until all bust and hip shaping is done. From here move to Chart D.


----------



## mom2grif

Chart b 3 times then start shaping


----------



## lulu11

If I do 5 repeats of b should I not do 5 of c


----------



## lulu11

If I do 5 repeats of b should I not do 5 of c


----------



## gdhavens

Yes, I believe if you do 5 repeats of B then you will also do 5 repeats of C.


----------



## mom2grif

To correct myself, shame on me for posting from memory and not looking at pattern. I just looked. For size 42 you do one repeat of chart B, then you do the waist/bust shaping, then you do 5 repeats of B and 5 repeats of C, then waist/bust shaping again and 1 repeat of B. I didn't follow the pattern completely and measured as I went along to customize it for myself. Can't remember exactly, and I don't make notes (I know, dumb) but I rarely make the same thing twice anyway. Lulu, you will love working on this sweater. It's so different from anything I've ever done. Look up German Short Rows. I had always done wrap and turn, but German method is far better in my mind. No holes.


----------



## Oh Donna

Also shadow wraps for short rows.
here's a link:

http://socktopus.co.uk/2011/02/05/short-rows-shadow-wraps/


----------



## gdhavens

"For size 42 you do one repeat of chart B, then you do the waist/bust shaping, then you do 5 repeats of B and 5 repeats of C, then waist/bust shaping again and 1 repeat of B." This last should be 1 repeat of "C" instead of "B".

The only difference between B and C is the way the cables twist (whether you hold the stitches in front or back) if I remember correctly. I don't have the pattern handy.


----------



## epzan

I'm sorry if this was asked before...but I'm not sure how to search within a topic (and from what I can tell, altogether there are 138 pages to look through!)

Anyway, I'm working on the upper back and not sure I understand how to do the following:

"Work 4(4,5,6,7,7) pairs of short rows of 4 sts over 
the left and rightmost 16(16,20,24,28,28)sts for slope of left and right shoulder"

Do I knit 4 stitches, wrap and turn, then knit 4 stitches, wrap and turn, etc. ...or do I knit 4 stitches, wrap and turn, then knit 8 stitches, etc. 

How do I do it on the other side?

thanks.

p.s. I'm so excited as this is the last piece I have left to do before I can put it all together.


----------



## gdhavens

O.K., I made two of these sweaters, but it was a few months ago so I am working from memory. I think what I did was work to within 4 sts from the end, turn and worked back to 4 sts from the other end, turn and worked to 8 sts from the end, turn and worked to 8 sts from the end, turn and worked to 12 sts from the end, etc. until I got to the number in from the end specified for my size.

You are basically working fewer rows on the outside of the shoulder to give it the slope of your shoulder.

Please, if others read this and I am not remembering correctly, give her the right answer.

Wasn't this fun to knit??? Be sure to post a picture when finished.


----------



## catlover1960

gdhavens said:


> O.K., I made two of these sweaters, but it was a few months ago so I am working from memory. I think what I did was work to within 4 sts from the end, turn and worked back to 4 sts from the other end, turn and worked to 8 sts from the end, turn and worked to 8 sts from the end, turn and worked to 12 sts from the end, etc. until I got to the number in from the end specified for my size.
> 
> You are basically working fewer rows on the outside of the shoulder to give it the slope of your shoulder.
> 
> Please, if others read this and I am not remembering correctly, give her the right answer.
> 
> Wasn't this fun to knit??? Be sure to post a picture when finished.


I am also working on my second sweater. This is exactly how I did mine.


----------



## RobbiD

Yep, what gdhavens and catlover1960 said.

RobbiD


----------



## epzan

Awesome, thanks. I finished the back part last night. Now on to blocking, seaming, i-cord, buttons. Hmmm....I thought I was done! haha


----------



## gdhavens

Oh, the tedious parts. I feel for you, but the faster you start the faster you will finish!!! I made mine so that the only seam I had was the front top to the body. I put shoulder stitches on holders and Kitchener stitched them together, and did a top down knit in sleeve. I don't like to seam if I can help it. The I-cord went faster than I thought it would.

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## gdhavens

O.K., now that a few of us have finished our sweaters and posted pictures, what have you been working on now????? I went into a knitting slump. I think it is because I enjoyed that sweater so much, no other patterns are as interesting to do or I can't think of something I would enjoy making.


----------



## Carolinesol

gdhavens said:


> O.K., now that a few of us have finished our sweaters and posted pictures, what have you been working on now????? I went into a knitting slump. I think it is because I enjoyed that sweater so much, no other patterns are as interesting to do or I can't think of something I would enjoy making.


I did a second cardi for my mum. But have also been making loads of baby stuff ....
Need to think about Christmas soon !


----------



## catlover1960

gdhavens said:


> O.K., now that a few of us have finished our sweaters and posted pictures, what have you been working on now????? I went into a knitting slump. I think it is because I enjoyed that sweater so much, no other patterns are as interesting to do or I can't think of something I would enjoy making.


I have been knitting a lot for Christmas. Have completed 2 sweaters and 2 scarves. One sweater almost complete. Was on vacation for the last 2 weeks and made a couple of pairs of socks.


----------



## questmiller

I've done lots of projects: a very intense beret, a few shawls, some kid sweaters. At this moment I am working on a cable cardigan. I also signed up for a mystery KAL that starts on Oct. 1. (Through Craftsy). But I really need to put my knitting needles down and finish a new bed quilt since the snow is creeping down the mountains!


----------



## maryannn

gdhavens said:


> O.K., now that a few of us have finished our sweaters and posted pictures, what have you been working on now????? I went into a knitting slump. I think it is because I enjoyed that sweater so much, no other patterns are as interesting to do or I can't think of something I would enjoy making.


I probably have knitted 2 rows all sumner. What's my problem?
I have been doing kumihimo braided rope for bracelets and necklaces. Wed. Night I learn how to do it with beads. They are gorgeous.
MA


----------



## questmiller

maryannn said:


> I probably have knitted 2 rows all sumner. What's my problem?
> I have been doing kumihimo braided rope for bracelets and necklaces. Wed. Night I learn how to do it with beads. They are gorgeous.
> MA


I'm going to have to do a web search for that. Sounds interesting!


----------



## Oh Donna

Well I'm STILL slogging away on my first sweater....I'm to the elbow of the first sleeve... In the meantime, I also helped make 4 more church banners--no, wait 6; I am 3/4 done weaving a scarf that's using up leftover little balls of Lion Brand Homespun,; I've been cleaning up and re-organizing my sewing room as well as parts of three other rooms I've "taken over" (4 kids, and as each left home I told them to expect to find sewing machines in EACH of their rooms when they came back to visit, and I've kept my promise!)....made a gallon of applesauce so far from our trees, have way more to do, had 2 of the children and two grandsons home for 2 weeks, for attendance at two weddings, and with a third one coming up, took my parents to an aged cousin's funeral, bought a new car......there's more, but have I tired anyone out yet just reading? OH!! and I tried taking a pumpkin, hollowing it out, mordanting some yarn, and putting it (the yarn) in the pumpkin, layered with pokeberries, filled the pumpkin with water and put the top on and left it til it started to disintegrate. My friend insists that the color is going to fade, but when I took the yarn out and rinsed it after 12 days, it is the most intense shades of fuchia, magenta and dark dark dark reddish purple, and it did not rinse out. Guess I ought to get back to my sweater so I can finish it and post a photo and get on with something else, like one or two other KP threads ---falling leaves, and dragonflylace's weekly Lace Party.......glad to touch base with you all!


gdhavens said:


> O.K., now that a few of us have finished our sweaters and posted pictures, what have you been working on now????? I went into a knitting slump. I think it is because I enjoyed that sweater so much, no other patterns are as interesting to do or I can't think of something I would enjoy making.


----------



## maryannn

Oh Donna said:


> Well I'm STILL slogging away on my first sweater....I'm to the elbow of the first sleeve... In the meantime, I also helped make 4 more church banners--no, wait 6; I am 3/4 done weaving a scarf that's using up leftover little balls of Lion Brand Homespun,; I've been cleaning up and re-organizing my sewing room as well as parts of three other rooms I've "taken over" (4 kids, and as each left home I told them to expect to find sewing machines in EACH of their rooms when they came back to visit, and I've kept my promise!)....made a gallon of applesauce so far from our trees, have way more to do, had 2 of the children and two grandsons home for 2 weeks, for attendance at two weddings, and with a third one coming up, took my parents to an aged cousin's funeral, bought a new car......there's more, but have I tired anyone out yet just reading? OH!! and I tried taking a pumpkin, hollowing it out, mordanting some yarn, and putting it (the yarn) in the pumpkin, layered with pokeberries, filled the pumpkin with water and put the top on and left it til it started to disintegrate. My friend insists that the color is going to fade, but when I took the yarn out and rinsed it after 12 days, it is the most intense shades of fuchia, magenta and dark dark dark reddish purple, and it did not rinse out. Guess I ought to get back to my sweater so I can finish it and post a photo and get on with something else, like one or two other KP threads ---falling leaves, and dragonflylace's weekly Lace Party.......glad to touch base with you all!


You are one busy lady.


----------



## questmiller

Oh Donna said:


> Well I'm STILL slogging away on my first sweater....I'm to the elbow of the first sleeve... In the meantime, I also helped make 4 more church banners--no, wait 6; I am 3/4 done weaving a scarf that's using up leftover little balls of Lion Brand Homespun,; I've been cleaning up and re-organizing my sewing room as well as parts of three other rooms I've "taken over" (4 kids, and as each left home I told them to expect to find sewing machines in EACH of their rooms when they came back to visit, and I've kept my promise!)....made a gallon of applesauce so far from our trees, have way more to do, had 2 of the children and two grandsons home for 2 weeks, for attendance at two weddings, and with a third one coming up, took my parents to an aged cousin's funeral, bought a new car......there's more, but have I tired anyone out yet just reading? OH!! and I tried taking a pumpkin, hollowing it out, mordanting some yarn, and putting it (the yarn) in the pumpkin, layered with pokeberries, filled the pumpkin with water and put the top on and left it til it started to disintegrate. My friend insists that the color is going to fade, but when I took the yarn out and rinsed it after 12 days, it is the most intense shades of fuchia, magenta and dark dark dark reddish purple, and it did not rinse out. Guess I ought to get back to my sweater so I can finish it and post a photo and get on with something else, like one or two other KP threads ---falling leaves, and dragonflylace's weekly Lace Party.......glad to touch base with you all!


Holy cow!!


----------



## Carolinesol

Oh Donna said:


> Well I'm STILL slogging away on my first sweater....I'm to the elbow of the first sleeve... In the meantime, I also helped make 4 more church banners--no, wait 6; I am 3/4 done weaving a scarf that's using up leftover little balls of Lion Brand Homespun,; I've been cleaning up and re-organizing my sewing room as well as parts of three other rooms I've "taken over" (4 kids, and as each left home I told them to expect to find sewing machines in EACH of their rooms when they came back to visit, and I've kept my promise!)....made a gallon of applesauce so far from our trees, have way more to do, had 2 of the children and two grandsons home for 2 weeks, for attendance at two weddings, and with a third one coming up, took my parents to an aged cousin's funeral, bought a new car......there's more, but have I tired anyone out yet just reading? OH!! and I tried taking a pumpkin, hollowing it out, mordanting some yarn, and putting it (the yarn) in the pumpkin, layered with pokeberries, filled the pumpkin with water and put the top on and left it til it started to disintegrate. My friend insists that the color is going to fade, but when I took the yarn out and rinsed it after 12 days, it is the most intense shades of fuchia, magenta and dark dark dark reddish purple, and it did not rinse out. Guess I ought to get back to my sweater so I can finish it and post a photo and get on with something else, like one or two other KP threads ---falling leaves, and dragonflylace's weekly Lace Party.......glad to touch base with you all!


Goodness... No wonder you have not finished your cardi yet. You are so busy. Well done with everything you have achieved..


----------



## gdhavens

Boy, Ohdonna, you have been one busy lady!!!!! That yarn sounds GREAT! You will get your sweater done at some point, so hope you are still enjoying the knitting. It isn't a race to the finish.


----------



## maryannn

questmiller said:


> I'm going to have to do a web search for that. Sounds interesting!


Here are a couple of pictures of my Kumihimo braiding necklaces and bracelets.
You can order from www sparkleezcrystals.com She has links to view the instructions.
Tomorrow night my two daughters and I will learn how to make beaded jewelry items.


----------



## flyssie

Gorgeous - looks like a very upmarket fancy French Knitter.
Well done - a lovely new hobby


----------



## questmiller

maryannn said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my Kumihimo braiding necklaces and bracelets.
> You can order from www sparkleezcrystals.com She has links to view the instructions.
> Tomorrow night my two daughters and I will learn how to make beaded jewelry items.


That is so COOL!


----------



## Jolek

*maryannn*, you are doing beautiful jewelry. I'm making bead ropes on my crochet, too.
For example:


----------



## maryannn

Joulk, those are beautiful. Lovely jewelry. I am looking forward to tonight for my second class in beading.
MA


----------



## maryannn

maryannn said:


> Joulk, those are beautiful. Lovely jewelry. I am looking forward to tonight for my second class in beading.
> MA


I am sorry that I misspelled your name.


----------



## debbieh63

WOO HOO!! Finally finished the body part of this pattern. I read earlier (way earlier) that someone did the back yoke by just picking up stitches. Do you block after you knit the yoke? And also about the the sleeves, thinking of trying the top down version. When do I block for that? I've never blocked before because I have mainly knitted dish cloths. This is my first BIG project!


----------



## Jolek

maryannn said:


> I am sorry that I misspelled your name.


Never mind *maryannn* !


----------



## catlover1960

debbieh63 said:


> WOO HOO!! Finally finished the body part of this pattern. I read earlier (way earlier) that someone did the back yoke by just picking up stitches. Do you block after you knit the yoke? And also about the the sleeves, thinking of trying the top down version. When do I block for that? I've never blocked before because I have mainly knitted dish cloths. This is my first BIG project!


I have a hand held steamer and lightly steamed the body of the sweater before picking up the stitches for the back yoke. I used an acrylic yarn and the edge was curling a little. This helped with that. I also did the top down sleeves and they were very easy. Just followed the video instructions. I am working on a second one for my SIL for Christmas and cannot seem to get motivated to finish. At the point of doing applied I-chord and need to do the sleeves.


----------



## gdhavens

I used Red Heard Soft, acrylic, and did not block before picking up the stitches for the back yoke or the top down knit in sleeves. I waited until it was finished and blocked the whole thing at the same time. I guess I was afraid I might "over block" the parts that had already been blocked before the newer parts.


----------



## debbieh63

Thank you catlover1960 and gdhavens for the info. I am hoping to get this one finished before it gets to cold


----------



## debbieh63

HELP!!! I am at the point of doing the short rows on the upper back piece. I understand the working of pairs (on on each side) but not sure of the rest of the instruction (really enjoyed the chart reading lol). Work x# pairs of short rows of 4 sts over x# sts for slope. This I don't understand. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## beaz

debbieh63 said:


> HELP!!! I am at the point of doing the short rows on the upper back piece. I understand the working of pairs (on on each side) but not sure of the rest of the instruction (really enjoyed the chart reading lol). Work x# pairs of short rows of 4 sts over x# sts for slope. This I don't understand. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


THIS WAS PREVIOUSLY ANSWERED SO I HOPE IT HELPS OR SOMEONE ELSE JUMPS IN..
QUEST: I need some clarification for the Upper Back shoulder shaping. "Work 4(4,5,6,7,7)pairs of short rows of 4sts over the left and rightmost 16(16,20,24,28,28)sts." Do I knit to the last 4sts of the row and then turn back and purl to the last 4 st. Then on next row knit to last 8sts and turn back and purl to last 8sts etc. Also I noticed some of the brackets only contain 5 different sizes and not 6.
RESPONSE: Yes, you've got it right. As far as the 5/6 sizes within the brackets....I haven't a clue....didn't notice that when I was working on mine.


----------



## debbieh63

Thanks beaz, I recall reading it way back but didn't bookmark it. How are you doing with your cardigan?


----------



## beaz

debbieh63 said:


> Thanks beaz, I recall reading it way back but didn't bookmark it. How are you doing with your cardigan?


Since moving, I have not attempted to start it again. Too much has been going on and I did not have a place where I could close myself in and concentrate.


----------



## Oh Donna

beaz said:


> Since moving, I have not attempted to start it again. Too much has been going on and I did not have a place where I could close myself in and concentrate.


that's ok. you will when you can. it'll be there, and so will we!


----------



## CarolZ

Here are some pictures of my sweater completed. I've been so busy with other things that I didn't think of posting until I started getting updates and then the light bulb went on! I love the way it fits and if I ever get my tripod out of the closet and set up my camera to take auto pictures, I'll take some of me wearing them. 

Thanks for looking.
CarolZ


----------



## Jessica-Jean

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Oh Donna

CarolZ , your sweater is beautiful!

What is that color called? kind of blue-teal...
It will be fun to see it on you.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## questmiller

Nice job!


----------



## beaz

Good job on the sweater and I love the color.


----------



## CarolZ

Oh Donna said:


> CarolZ , your sweater is beautiful!
> 
> What is that color called? kind of blue-teal...
> It will be fun to see it on you.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Thanks so much for the compliment! I used Vanna's Choice in Dusty Blue.


----------



## CarolZ

beaz said:


> Good job on the sweater and I love the color.


Thank you beaz. I hope you find the time and patience to make one after all you've been through. I just took it really slow and read what others have posted on here and it made it so much easier. Good Luck to you!


----------



## CarolZ

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Jessica-Jean!


----------



## Jolek

*CarolZ* your sweater is beautiful!


----------



## Carolinesol

Well done. Lovely cardi x


----------



## debbieh63

CarolZ, love the color! Great job :thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens

CarolZ, good job! Nice color and the knitting is GREAT. I love seeing the latest sweaters. I wonder how many actually were made.


----------



## catlover1960

Carol, your sweater looks great. Love the color.


----------



## beaz

I would like to ask a question of those who had slipped the first stitch: Just how do you do it: at start of every row or just knit row or purl row and does this cause a shorage in the stitch count?


----------



## Oh Donna

beaz said:


> I would like to ask a question of those who had slipped the first stitch: Just how do you do it: at start of every row or just knit row or purl row and does this cause a shorage in the stitch count?


Ooh--I don't have this figured out either---it will be very useful to see what explanations are offered. Thanks for asking that one, and thanks for your answers, Friends.


----------



## beaz

Another interesting question: Years ago a professional knitter friend, who has since passed away, showed me how to invisible seam without the bunching on the wrong side. I have made several sweaters for my girls when they were young and the inside looks the same as the outside. Has anyone ever heard of this? - I don't remember how to do it.


----------



## catlover1960

There was a workshop on KP that showed how to seam to where it does not show. I have not tried it yet but plan to in the near future. I will try and post the link. Hope it works.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/31/1375279121590-img_0133.mp4

This is supposed to make the seam look the same on both the right and wrong sides.


----------



## CarolZ

Jolek said:


> *CarolZ* your sweater is beautiful!


Thank you Jolek!


----------



## CarolZ

Carolinesol said:


> Well done. Lovely cardi x


Thanks so much Carolinesol!


----------



## CarolZ

debbieh63 said:


> CarolZ, love the color! Great job :thumbup:


Thank you debbieh63!


----------



## CarolZ

gdhavens said:


> CarolZ, good job! Nice color and the knitting is GREAT. I love seeing the latest sweaters. I wonder how many actually were made.


Thank you gdhavens! It's so soft and comfy too!


----------



## CarolZ

catlover1960 said:


> Carol, your sweater looks great. Love the color.


Thank you catlover1960!


----------



## gdhavens

If I remember correctly (which is anyone's guess), I did not slip the first stitch. I usually do this where most of the side is going to be the true edge, such as a scarf. The only part of this sweater that has the actual edge showing is the bottom of the sides and back; and this is where the 4 edge stitches are there to purposely roll in a bit and resemble a 4 stitch Icord. The rest of the front and neck edge is encased in a 4 st. Icord, and the bottom of the sleeves are hemmed.

Others may have a totally different answer. I will interested to see what they have to say.


----------



## catlover1960

gdhavens said:


> If I remember correctly (which is anyone's guess), I did not slip the first stitch. I usually do this where most of the side is going to be the true edge, such as a scarf. The only part of this sweater that has the actual edge showing is the bottom of the sides and back; and this is where the 4 edge stitches are there to purposely roll in a bit and resemble a 4 stitch Icord. The rest of the front and neck edge is encased in a 4 st. Icord, and the bottom of the sleeves are hemmed.
> 
> Others may have a totally different answer. I will interested to see what they have to say.


I did not slip any stitches on my sweater. On my sleeves instead of doing a hem, I did the 4 stitch I-chord just like on the front of the sweater.


----------



## CarolZ

catlover1960 said:


> I did not slip any stitches on my sweater. On my sleeves instead of doing a hem, I did the 4 stitch I-chord just like on the front of the sweater.


I didn't slip any stitches either. I just did the Icord completely around the body. I might add some around the sleeve cuff too because it's rolling since I didn't hem them, and looks like the sleeve is too short.


----------



## beaz

catlover1960 said:


> There was a workshop on KP that showed how to seam to where it does not show. I have not tried it yet but plan to in the near future. I will try and post the link. Hope it works.
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/31/1375279121590-img_0133.mp4
> 
> This is supposed to make the seam look the same on both the right and wrong sides.


Thank you very much, this may be what I need.


----------



## beaz

I have started the sweater again and, as usual, have problems with the M1. I cannot find anything on utube that shows this technique where you go into the stitch 2 rows below, picking up the stitch from the back and knit so I am not sure that I am doing it right I am not counting the stitch already on the needle and going down 2 rows but would that be counted as 3 rows?


----------



## beaz

Guess I have been having a problem distinguishing the ML and thinking it was an M1. I think I did it wrong to start but I am not going to frog, just keep on now that I seem to know better...stupid, stupid mistakes but this time they will not get me!


----------



## mom2grif

As long as you do an increase it will work out. I think the M1 that Erica is talking about just gives a particular appearance that is what she's going for. But the bottom line is an increase is an increase. Don't sweat it! If you're happy with how it looks it's fine!


----------



## gdhavens

I think ML is make 1 on the left needle side and MR is make 1 on the right needle side. You wor 2 rows down on MR because it is after you have knit the row on that side, and you work 1 row down on the ML because that part of the row hasn't been knit yet. At least that is what I said to myself in my head to help it make sense to me.

Beaz, so happy you are giving it another shot. I hope it goes better for you this time.


----------



## maryannn

Beautiful sweater carolZ So glad you finished it. Love the color.
MA


----------



## CarolZ

maryannn said:


> Beautiful sweater carolZ So glad you finished it. Love the color.
> MA


Thank you maryannn and everyone who wrote compliments. It means so much to me that you took the time to look at my post!


----------



## debbieh63

I am trying the top down sleeve. My problem right now is that I don't have the same size circular needle. I did most of the sweater with a 9 and my circulars are a size 8. Will going down a size make a difference as far as appearance? Or should I just frog what I've done and do the sleeve as the pattern reads? This is my first garment so I need expert advice :-D


----------



## mom2grif

I wish I had done the yoke and the sleeves one size down. I think you'll be glad you did.


----------



## gdhavens

I'm afraid there is no way I would frog all hat work!! That being said, I probably would try using the next size down. You could try doing a swatch and see how much of a difference it makes compared to the rest of the sweater. I wouldn't think the needle size difference would show overall, especially as the main part of the sweater is knit in the other direction. It is possible that your tension will be slighter looser doing the sleeves because these are just stockinette stitch and not as "involved" as the rest of the sweater. Experts will probably disagree, but these are my thoughts. How did the rest of the sweater go for you? By the way, I also did the top down knit in sleeves and LOVED them and how they turned out. The whole sweater was a learning experience and I wish all my learning experiences had been so pleasant!


----------



## mom2grif

Actually knitting in the round is likely to be a bit snugger than back and forth stockinette as purl stitches tend to be a bit looser. To the eye I really don't think one size down would be noticeable but you do need to be sure you make the sleeve big enough so you might need to pick up a couple more stitches than called for. On the yoke, front and back, I picked up as I went the number if stitches called for. They were a bit too big when all was said and done by I didn't redo. That's why I wish I'd gone down a size.

I did my sleeves top down with short rows and love it! Easy peasy and when you're done you're done! I did an I cord bind off at bottom of sleeve to coordinate with rest of sweater


----------



## debbieh63

This is what I have so far. The yokes were also knitted with the #9. Not to far into the sleeve and not sure if I'm doing it right with the contrasting thread ( according to the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv3YDmqnQzA)


----------



## gdhavens

I put the contrasting yarn in with the working yarn when I knit the picked up stitches, then used that contrasting yarn as a guide to pick up the working yarn to "tighten up" the picked up stitches. It worked well. You can't even tell where I picked up the stitches. I really liked doing this type of sleeve and will use it in future projects.

Your sweater is lovely. Good job!


----------



## jillb

I am using a size down on the sleeves and don't notice much difference in the stitching.


----------



## debbieh63

OK I will continue on. Thanks for all the info and encouragement :thumbup:


----------



## RobbiD

debbieh63 said:


> I am trying the top down sleeve. My problem right now is that I don't have the same size circular needle. I did most of the sweater with a 9 and my circulars are a size 8. Will going down a size make a difference as far as appearance? Or should I just frog what I've done and do the sleeve as the pattern reads? This is my first garment so I need expert advice :-D


Debbie, I don't think it will be very noticeable. I actually did my sleeves with dpns as I didn't have a circular with a short enough cord.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Guess I have been having a problem distinguishing the ML and thinking it was an M1. I think I did it wrong to start but I am not going to frog, just keep on now that I seem to know better...stupid, stupid mistakes but this time they will not get me!


Glad to see you back beaz! And just keep that attitude LOL. This time you _will_ succeed.

RobbiD


----------



## Kissnntell

o goodness!
sorry, but too many to read through
i've finally gotten back w/the program. yeah!!
i just started chart D
just below that there are directions for rows 1-5
where do these apply? cant be the chart
could someone help me w/this?
thx bunches!!
Judi~


----------



## Kissnntell

EDIT
i think i figured it out (below)
after the chart i do those 5 *ending* rows
if i dont have this right plz straighten me out, otherwise, just go on ur happy knitting way & have fun!!
thanks a ton
J~



Kissnntell said:


> o goodness!
> sorry, but too many to read through
> i've finally gotten back w/the program. yeah!!
> i just started chart D
> just below that there are directions for rows 1-5
> where do these apply? cant be the chart
> could someone help me w/this?
> thx bunches!!
> Judi~


----------



## gdhavens

I believe this is just "working down" to the front edge, reversing the shaping of "working up" area at the beginning of the body. This gives the curved edge to the sweater which is a nice part of the design, a little different.


----------



## Kissnntell

thx hon!



gdhavens said:


> I believe this is just "working down" to the front edge, reversing the shaping of "working up" area at the beginning of the body. This gives the curved edge to the sweater which is a nice part of the design, a little different.


----------



## debbieh63

Having trouble with the applied i-cord. Just can't get it to look right. Any suggestions? Easy to understand youtubes? Thanks


----------



## RobbiD

debbieh63 said:


> Having trouble with the applied i-cord. Just can't get it to look right. Any suggestions? Easy to understand youtubes? Thanks


Hi Debbieh63. I think this is the video I used (it's been awhile) 




The only thing I did different than the video is that I didn't slip the picked up stitch to do the ssk that she does in the video, I just did a k2tog with the last stitch of the i-cord and the picked up stitch. Just lazy, but it looked fine. Hope this helps.

RobbiD


----------



## gdhavens

I was concerned about the Icord, as I had never done one before. I watched a video (can't remember which ones) and just jumped in. Mine isn't perfect, but it got the job done and it looks O.K., so I am happy. One thing about this sweater is that most of us learned something new or several new things, and it came out fine. As long as it looks o.k. to you, it is right. Don't be too critical of your work, it is probably perfect to us.


----------



## catlover1960

gdhavens said:


> I was concerned about the Icord, as I had never done one before. I watched a video (can't remember which ones) and just jumped in. Mine isn't perfect, but it got the job done and it looks O.K., so I am happy. One thing about this sweater is that most of us learned something new or several new things, and it came out fine. As long as it looks o.k. to you, it is right. Don't be too critical of your work, it is probably perfect to us.


Perfectly said.


----------



## debbieh63

Not to sure if I picked up the beginning stitches correctly. It looks a little odd to me. What do you think? Did I pick up the stitches right? I picked up three along the bottom.


----------



## catlover1960

Your I chord looks good and is laying nice and flat.


----------



## debbieh63

Thanks catlover1960. Just thought I would make sure that the three starting stitches were picked up in the correct manner before I went any further. It has a little hump right at the beginning. I don't know how to put a mark at the spot on the picture


----------



## gdhavens

This is what my Icord looks like. Less than perfect, but I had never done one before. The Icord is a "finishing touch" that encases your ends/cast ons/bind offs and gives the illusion of a 4 stitch cord all the way around when it is added to the 4 bottoms stitches of the pattern.

Maybe this helps????


----------



## RobbiD

debbieh63 said:


> Not to sure if I picked up the beginning stitches correctly. It looks a little odd to me. What do you think? Did I pick up the stitches right? I picked up three along the bottom.


looks good to me 

RobbiD


----------



## debbieh63

Thanks everyone! I will post picture of the finished piece soon. :thumbup:


----------



## debbieh63

Got to the first corner and now I'm going to frog it. :roll: Went back looking thru the post and found where Erica explained how she did hers (back on pg 36 of this thread). I will eventually finish this cardigan. :-D


----------



## catlover1960

I re-did my I-chord about 5 times until I was happy with it.


----------



## beaz

Is there anyone left here that is still working on this sweater as I rescued my out of the trash and am starting over and want to confirm that all the short row wraps are done in the ditch.


----------



## debbieh63

I'm still "working" on mine lol I found a Bond USM at the thrift store and have been playing around with that. I am about 1/4 of the way around with my edging. I am not doing the i-cord, just couldn't get it to look right, so I decided to do a twisted trim edge, attaching it as I go. Here's the stitch http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-twisted-trim-edge/
I'm doing mine with six rows instead of four.


----------



## gdhavens

Yes, Beaz, I believe all the short row wraps are done in the ditch. Debbieh63, good for you. If something doesn't work, do it your way. 

I also wonder how many others have this sweater as an unfinished project. I hope they finish it, it is so pretty when finished.


----------



## nintendomo

I am ready to start the short rows on the upper back piece. I took a break for a while for Christmas, and am itching to start knitting again!!! Also, a broken arm set me back a bit. It was my left, but it still hurt to hold the needle!!! Anyway, I should be ready to block the pieces in the next day or so, and then seaming, and then the dreaded i-cord. I made a sweater that had something like 75 2" danglies of i-cord. It's a beautiful sweater, but not practical for doing anything, especially eating as some of the i-cords are on the bottom of the sleeves. So, I am familiar with making i-cords but have never done applied i-cords before. I want to finish as I want to do Ysolde Teague's Vivian. I also got Alice Starmore's Tudor Roses for Christmas and want to make every single sweater in that book!!!!!!


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Is there anyone left here that is still working on this sweater as I rescued my out of the trash and am starting over and want to confirm that all the short row wraps are done in the ditch.


Hi beaz! All are done in the ditch.


----------



## RobbiD

debbieh63 said:


> I'm still "working" on mine lol I found a Bond USM at the thrift store and have been playing around with that. I am about 1/4 of the way around with my edging. I am not doing the i-cord, just couldn't get it to look right, so I decided to do a twisted trim edge, attaching it as I go. Here's the stitch http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-twisted-trim-edge/
> I'm doing mine with six rows instead of four.


I think I like your trim better, Debbie.


----------



## beaz

debbieh63 said:


> I'm still "working" on mine lol I found a Bond USM at the thrift store and have been playing around with that. I am about 1/4 of the way around with my edging. I am not doing the i-cord, just couldn't get it to look right, so I decided to do a twisted trim edge, attaching it as I go. Here's the stitch http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-twisted-trim-edge/
> I'm doing mine with six rows instead of four.


Can't wait to see the finished sweater - that trim looks quite nice.


----------



## catlover1960

I still have one more to make. I did 2 as Christmas gifts and they were a big hit. I need to post pictures but have not gotten to that yet.


----------



## beaz

You would think that after starting this so many times, it would be easy but I cannot get past the cast on and row 1. Have done the long tail cast on and row 1 which should be the RS. But, row 2 states it is the WS so my K are on top of P and P are on top of K. If the long tail knits row 1 and this is throwing off the rows, what cast on should I be doing?


----------



## debbieh63

Here's pictures of my edge.


----------



## nintendomo

I love the way that looks and I think I will try it on my sweater. I think the cable twist plays nicely on the cables in the body of the sweater! Thanks for sharing this!!!!


----------



## beaz

debbieh63 said:


> Here's pictures of my edge.


Oh, that looks beautiful - I may be calling on you for help if I ever get to that point.


----------



## kittys punkin

I love the twisted stitch edge thank you did Debbie. It looks beautiful on this sweater.


----------



## debbieh63

Thanks everyone. It's still a work in progress, but I know I will eventually finish. :-D


----------



## RobbiD

debbieh63 said:


> Here's pictures of my edge.


oooh! I like that. It is really nice.

RobbiD


----------



## Kissnntell

i'm still plugging along
1/2 way done w/ 1st upper yoke
eyes been bugging me a lot lately. just found out it's the meds, so fiddling around w/that
get back to where i can see decently again will help a mite, dontcha think? lol


----------



## beaz

I need help on my short rows. I have completed chart A for the 3rd time and frogged back on hip and bust short rows as the shadowwraps on the purl side looked clumsy and bulky on the RS. Is there any other way that would provide an even look on both the RS and WS? I have looked at the German and Japanese method and they both do the wrap so I don't think I would gain anything as I would still be knitting 2 stitches together.


----------



## nintendomo

Beaz, try this youtube video. I wish I had seen this before I completed the short rows. 




Well, I have no idea how to turn this into a clickable link so you will have to highlight, copy, and paste into your browser. Or just search for Eunny Jang Short Rows on Youtube. I really want to try the last one with the bobby pin! Hope this helps!


----------



## Kissnntell

Craftsy has a FREE short rows class that may help you



nintendomo said:


> Beaz, try this youtube video. I wish I had seen this before I completed the short rows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have no idea how to turn this into a clickable link so you will have to highlight, copy, and paste into your browser. Or just search for Eunny Jang Short Rows on Youtube. I really want to try the last one with the bobby pin! Hope this helps!


----------



## beaz

I just started this class and am looking forward to learning the other methods. Thanks


----------



## CarolZ

nintendomo said:


> Beaz, try this youtube video. I wish I had seen this before I completed the short rows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have no idea how to turn this into a clickable link so you will have to highlight, copy, and paste into your browser. Or just search for Eunny Jang Short Rows on Youtube. I really want to try the last one with the bobby pin! Hope this helps!


nintendomo, you have to remove the s after http and then it will work.


----------



## beaz

I just watched these 2 short row sessions and I am going to try this on the sweater. What do you all think?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTLsu3OFEjY


----------



## debbieh63

Will definitely have to try this on next short row project. Thanks Beaz :thumbup:


----------



## catlover1960

I finally got my Christmas pictures downloaded and posted a link to the 2 sweaters I made using this pattern. This is the link if anyone is interested.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227184-1.html


----------



## debbieh63

catlover1960, the sweaters look great! Everyone looks really happy ;-)


----------



## catlover1960

Thank you debbieh63. They were really fun to make and I still want to make one for me. I even have the yarn. Working on other projects right now though.


----------



## gdhavens

I'm so glad you posted, catlover1960. If you hadn't, I would have had to post the link. Your sweaters are lovely.


----------



## catlover1960

Thank you gdhavens.


----------



## nintendomo

The sweaters are all truly beautiful. I am just sewing mine together and then the edging!! I just hope mine turns out as wonderful looking as yours!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beaz

Sweaters all look great - good job.


----------



## RobbiD

They came out just gorgeous catlover!

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

beaz said:


> I just watched these 2 short row sessions and I am going to try this on the sweater. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTLsu3OFEjY


Well, it was another "good idea" that didn't work out. Fine for stockinette but not this sweater. Am at a loss again and will take another look at Craftsy. I don't know why my wraps look so puffy so much so that it is very obvious.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Well, it was another "good idea" that didn't work out. Fine for stockinette but not this sweater. Am at a loss again and will take another look at Craftsy. I don't know why my wraps look so puffy so much so that it is very obvious.


Have you tried doing them this way, beaz? I think I use this method on the short rows for the shoulders.
http://socktopus.co.uk/2011/02/05/short-rows-shadow-wraps/

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> Have you tried doing them this way, beaz? I think I use this method on the short rows for the shoulders.
> http://socktopus.co.uk/2011/02/05/short-rows-shadow-wraps/
> 
> RobbiD


Hi Robbi: Yes, that is what I started out with before and didn't like the way it looked on the right side. It seems that all the wraps that I have seen are done from the RS as that is what is seen and not to be concerned with the back. However, what happens when working on the WS on a knit stitch and ending up with the puffy purl on the front. What did you do?


----------



## catlover1960

Beaz,

I did not like the way my short rows were looking at first either, but after knitting a few more rows everything seemed to even out. I used the German short rows for the first sweater and the shadow wraps for the second. I found the shadow wraps easier to do and will probably stick with that technique.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Hi Robbi: Yes, that is what I started out with before and didn't like the way it looked on the right side. It seems that all the wraps that I have seen are done from the RS as that is what is seen and not to be concerned with the back. However, what happens when working on the WS on a knit stitch and ending up with the puffy purl on the front. What did you do?


It's been a while, but I don't remember having a problem with the shadow wraps. The wrap and turn I did on the body of the sweater (and by now I don't remember for sure, but think I did the German short rows), evened out and disappeared when I washed my sweater. Some of the slight imperfections we see in the making of the sweater, work themselves out in the finishing (washing and blocking).

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

I am using the shadow wraps again as this does seem the easiest. What I learned from the Craftsy course was to tighten the yarn and this seems to have helped. But, I think my stitch count will be off because I tried to measure inside of one of the columns of stockinette stitches and I am at 4/inch. I know this is not the way to measure, but will this be an indication that it will be too small. I am making the smallest size using acrylic. Why acrylic, because I wanted to see if I could finish without losing a lot if I quit and my daughter needs a wash n wear type of yarn.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I am using the shadow wraps again as this does seem the easiest. What I learned from the Craftsy course was to tighten the yarn and this seems to have helped. But, I think my stitch count will be off because I tried to measure inside of one of the columns of stockinette stitches and I am at 4/inch. I know this is not the way to measure, but will this be an indication that it will be too small. I am making the smallest size using acrylic. Why acrylic, because I wanted to see if I could finish without losing a lot if I quit and my daughter needs a wash n wear type of yarn.


I'm not sure what it is that your are measuring that your stitch count is off. 
As for using acrylic... Why not? I made mine from acrylic, as did many others. For me, it's a matter of economics. It turned out great.
Hang in there beaz, you're gonna make it. just take it one step at a time 

RobbiD


----------



## gdhavens

I'm not sure what you are measuring, either, that should make your stitch count off. You should just be using the stitch count given in the pattern. Measuring will be difficult because the piece is not a regular rectangle, but is angled for shaping. The cabled piece is knit side to side, so it is the length that will be going around from center front to side to back and this will be the width of your sweater, not the length. Does this make sense???

If you did a swatch and that measured o.k., you will just have to trust the pattern, at least for the first one. I think the pattern is very accurate.


----------



## catlover1960

The sweaters I did were done in acrylic. Nothing wrong with that option. I also made the smallest size on the pattern and felt the first one was a little larger than the measurements.


----------



## beaz

Thank you all for your comments. Yes, I made several swatches prior to starting but I thought my knitting seems a little tight. I have a tendency to knit off the tips, so I am concentrating on putting my needle into the stitch before I knit it off. Am on my way again!


----------



## beaz

A question on the CO 19 stitches at end of the row: why is it called this when you actually turn work around and CO at beginning of new row? This is just another thing I did wrong in previous attempts as I took it literally and CO 19 stitches at the end and my work looked flimsy.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> A question on the CO 19 stitches at end of the row: why is it called this when you actually turn work around and CO at beginning of new row? This is just another thing I did wrong in previous attempts as I took it literally and CO 19 stitches at the end and my work looked flimsy.


Are you talking about the stitches cast on at the end of the row at the beginning of the sweater? Or are these the armhole stitches? If they are the armhole stitches, I think I did the cast-on after turning, to make a firmer foundation for the next row. Hope this helps ya, beaz.

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> Are you talking about the stitches cast on at the end of the row at the beginning of the sweater? Or are these the armhole stitches? If they are the armhole stitches, I think I did the cast-on after turning, to make a firmer foundation for the next row. Hope this helps ya, beaz.
> 
> RobbiD


Thanks, Robbi that was after the hip shaping after bust shaping row D. I am now on Chart B and moving along.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Thanks, Robbi that was after the hip shaping after bust shaping row D. I am now on Chart B and moving along.


Wow, Bea, you are zipping right along!  Sounds like you will be done in no time.

RobbiD


----------



## gdhavens

It probably depends on what you use to cast on these 19 sts. I just used a backwards loop, so cast on at the end of the row and was ready, after turning my work, to knit these stitches at the beginning of the next right side row. Again, it is knitters preference. 

Sounds like you are getting right along, Beaz. Keep up the good work!


----------



## wanorniron

Hi all, I haven't been on this site much lately but decided to get my cardigan out of the bag which was at the bottom of my work basket for many, many months. I had lost interest in finishing it even though I only had to stitch it together and do the I-cord. Now I am determined to complete it. Was having some difficulty with where to start the I-cord but was able to read some of the old postings and got the answer. I-cord almost done then just have the sleeves to sew in place. Hope to post a photo of the finished product.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Waiting to see it!


----------



## beaz

Am I missing something here, Chart B and Chart C are identical?


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Am I missing something here, Chart B and Chart C are identical?


without having the pattern handy, and if my feeble memory serves me right, chart C has the cables crossing the opposite way. Front crosses on chart B and back crosses on chart C. Or the other way around . I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. The center back is where they change direction. This creates an interesting "loop" kind of feature in the mid-point of the back, and makes the right front and left front cables complimentary. Chart D has the cables crossing the same direction as chart C. Hope this helps.

Robbi :lol:


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> without having the pattern handy, and if my feeble memory serves me right, chart C has the cables crossing the opposite way. Front crosses on chart B and back crosses on chart C. Or the other way around . I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. The center back is where they change direction. This creates an interesting "loop" kind of feature in the mid-point of the back, and makes the right front and left front cables complimentary. Chart D has the cables crossing the same direction as chart C. Hope this helps.
> 
> Robbi :lol:


Thank you, I didn't catch that


----------



## wanorniron

Beaz 
RobbiD is correct the cables cross at the front on Chart B and at the back on Chart C


----------



## gdhavens

RobbiD, I think you are right. That is what I was thinking


----------



## beaz

Yeah, I just finished Chart B. Am leaving for TX next Friday so am hoping to get through Chart C before I leave. My daughter is moving so I am the extra hand for babysitting, etc. Glad we moved when we did otherwise we would have been left all alone for who knows how long. But, I am actually enjoying this now and thank you to my KP friends, you know who you are, for helping me through all this. I have accomplished more in the last month than I did all the time I was in TX.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Yeah, I just finished Chart B. Am leaving for TX next Friday so am hoping to get through Chart C before I leave. My daughter is moving so I am the extra hand for babysitting, etc. Glad we moved when we did otherwise we would have been left all alone for who knows how long. But, I am actually enjoying this now and thank you to my KP friends, you know who you are, for helping me through all this. I have accomplished more in the last month than I did all the time I was in TX.


Bea, you just needed to find your "comfort zone". Enjoy the time with the grandkids and your daughter. I hope it doesn't get too hectic.

RobbiD


----------



## gdhavens

I'm so happy that things are going better for you this time. Sometimes we just have to step away from a project for awhile, then come back with new eyes. 

Can you believe, 49 pages on this second post? A lot of interest in this sweater.


----------



## beaz

Am at the place on Chart C for my first cable in the back. Not sure if I want to do this or continue on and am looking for comments on what others have done and what you think looks the best. Also, If the cable is in the back, where does that loopy thing get created: is it on Chart D and what part of the sweater is Chart D? Just trying to get it all straight in my mind so I understand the why and how of what I am doing...thanks


----------



## gdhavens

I did chart C (with the opposite crossed cable twists). When you do this, it leaves a small "smiley face" looking column up the back and has your front cables going opposite. If you continue on doing the twists as you have been, you don't get this column, and the cables on the front will be the same rather than opposite, which is what Erica had it doing. In all honesty, I don't think it really matters as long as whatever you decide on the back (whether to continue as chart B or reverse the cables and use chart C) you continue onto the front. I doubt anyone that is looking at it will notice unless you try to change the direction of your cable twists between chart C and D.

Chart D is the reverse shaping for the front to get you back down to the same number of bind off stitches as you cast on.

I hope I haven't confused you.


----------



## beaz

Confused about something else now, if I am to do Chart C and then on to Chart D, just where does the left waist, hip and bust shaping come into play. I didn't do any short rows in my first 8 rows of Chart C. Am thinking I need to frog something now. Does Chart C start the left shaping side.


----------



## beaz

Another afterthought: on chart B, where it says to work 3 repeats of chart B on the body back, is that just following the little chart at top of page or was I supposed to go through all the shapings again? I think if I have to frog all the way back again, that is it


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Another afterthought: on chart B, where it says to work 3 repeats of chart B on the body back, is that just following the little chart at top of page or was I supposed to go through all the shapings again? I think if I have to frog all the way back again, that is it


No shapings on the 3 repeats of chart B. Then you will do 3 repeats of chart C then rows 1-8 of C again before you start the left shapings, then chart D. You're doing fine Bea.

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Confused about something else now, if I am to do Chart C and then on to Chart D, just where does the left waist, hip and bust shaping come into play. I didn't do any short rows in my first 8 rows of Chart C. Am thinking I need to frog something now. Does Chart C start the left shaping side.


3 repeats of chart C then rows 1-8 of C again, then left shaping starts. No need to frog, you are right where you are supposed to be. 

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Am at the place on Chart C for my first cable in the back. Not sure if I want to do this or continue on and am looking for comments on what others have done and what you think looks the best. Also, If the cable is in the back, where does that loopy thing get created: is it on Chart D and what part of the sweater is Chart D? Just trying to get it all straight in my mind so I understand the why and how of what I am doing...thanks


The "loopy thing" is where chart B ends and chart C begins. It is made by the change in direction of the cable crosses. I kind of liked it. Others just continued crossing all cables in the same direction. Chart D is the left front, the counterpart of chart A. When Chart D is complete, you will be done with the body of the sweater 

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

Thanks for the clarification, Robbie. I feel better now that I don't have to go backwards again.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Thanks for the clarification, Robbie. I feel better now that I don't have to go backwards again.


No problem. We're still here for ya Beaz. Just don't let yourself get rattled. We can all get through it together!

I just got talked into crocheting (which I'm not fond of) a pair of slippers for my step-daughter with crocodile stitch (which I *swore* I would never do again because I frogged more than I crocheted  ). So, if you end up back in the "frog pond", at least you'll have company. :lol:

RobbiD


----------



## gdhavens

RobbiD, so happy you were able to help Beaz out.


----------



## beaz

Good company in that ole frog pond indeed!


----------



## RobbiD

gdhavens said:


> RobbiD, so happy you were able to help Beaz out.


That has been the whole spirit behind this entire project. From Erica designing the sweater just from a picture, to every one helping each other through the parts we didn't/don't understand, to discovering new techniques and shortcuts and sharing them, to encouraging each other through the frustrations and the dreaded "frog pond". I'm not sure which was more rewarding, the completion of the sweater, or the community that seemed to grow up around this project.

Either way, it's been awesome, and it isn't over yet! I consider so many people I met here as friends. This is a great site for any crafter--new or expert. It was a truly amazing introduction to an online community I didn't dream existed before starting this project. I'm just glad to contribute in a positive way. I think that's probably why this forum was started.

RobbiD


----------



## Flybreit

So glad to se others are still working on this! I put mine away last fall as the yarn is very 'spring like.' Time to finish it


----------



## RobbiD

sorry!! double post


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Good company in that ole frog pond indeed!


I will probably be there *quite* a bit. No offense to the designer, but the last thing I made with crocodile stitch was sinfully ugly. But that was what I was asked to make, so that's what I made!! Could be why I swore to *never* make anything using that stitch again! And it uses far more yarn than it appears from the finished item. Also takes a lot more time than it looks like it does. These were baby cocoons made for my landlady's twin granddaughters.


----------



## beaz

Those are adorable and the little mermaids should be happy in there. I like the color and the stitch - you do good work.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Those are adorable and the little mermaids should be happy in there. I like the color and the stitch - you do good work.


Thank you so much for the compliments Bea, but I gotta admit I really thought they were ugly. Maybe that's why I didn't enjoy making them? Besides the fact that I don't enjoy crocheting as much as knitting, I really prefer to make something that I *like*.

RobbiD


----------



## wanorniron

Here it is - finished at last.


----------



## gdhavens

Wanorniron, what a lovely sweater. You did a beautiful job. Thanks so much for posting.

RobbiD, yes this thread has created some definite friendships, even if we never meet. Erica's perfect pattern, and all the helpful information has been an inspiration to all to just reach out and help. It has been a heart warming experience, which I enjoyed thoroughly.

Look at all the interest in this one project; 50 pages on this post, and over 100 on the original post. And the variety of areas/countries the interest comes from. Our world leaders could take lessons from the ladies and gentlemen on this site!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

WOW!!!


----------



## RobbiD

gdhavens said:


> Wanorniron, what a lovely sweater. You did a beautiful job. Thanks so much for posting.
> 
> RobbiD, yes this thread has created some definite friendships, even if we never meet. Erica's perfect pattern, and all the helpful information has been an inspiration to all to just reach out and help. It has been a heart warming experience, which I enjoyed thoroughly.
> 
> Look at all the interest in this one project; 50 pages on this post, and over 100 on the original post. And the variety of areas/countries the interest comes from. Our world leaders could take lessons from the ladies and gentlemen on this site!!!


Amen to that!


----------



## RobbiD

wanorniron said:


> Here it is - finished at last.


Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## catlover1960

wanorniron said:


> Here it is - finished at last.


Looks great. I like the color choice. I must now go and start the one for me.


----------



## pinsandneedles

Beuuuutiful.....Love the color and bet you have just the right weather to show it off in , wear it proudly.


----------



## CarolZ

wanorniron said:


> Here it is - finished at last.


What a beautiful color! You did a great job wanorniron. Makes me want to make another one in a different color than the blue I made during the KAL. I agree whole heartedly that we can make some great friends all over the world on this site. And we can learn so much from each other. I'm so glad I joined KP!   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beaz

disregard, just a brain freeze


----------



## twray

wanorniron said:


> Here it is - finished at last.


beautiful work. i feel inspired to try to finish mine now. I have frogged the front yokes so many times that i gave up. I just couldn't get them to look right. I must try again.


----------



## beaz

Oh, I have a major problem: I have too many stitches because I misread the graph to delete until you have 4 stitches on the needle. I knit down to 4 on the left with 2 K stitches and 2 purl stitches to the right of the needle. I would have to frog about 14 inches back which I really don't want to do because I won't go on. Do you think I should remove some of those K stitches on the left down to where the decreases are and KNIT decrease and then crochet back up??  UGH!!!


----------



## beaz

Side note to previous: Instructions say to place a marker just before the ML stitch at end of row 1. All stitches to the left of the marker are knit on the RS and purled on the LS. This is where I went wrong as the marker was placed before the ML stitch which left 2 stitches to the right. So after decreasing down to 4 stitches to the left, it leaves me with 2 extra stitches when compared with the chart.... so did I read the chart wrong or the directions? .... I don't know but am thinking that I will just leave it and make the other side match.


----------



## gdhavens

O.K. I am trying to picture what you described. If I remember correctly, the 4 stitches were at the bottom of the body and were an imitation of the 4 st. Icord you use to finish the sweater. If I were you, I would just leave it and make the other side to match. It is only 2 sts, so won't make a big difference in length.


----------



## wanorniron

Thank you all for the great comments on my finished sweater. The weather needs to warm up a little here before I get to wear it. When is the next project starting?


----------



## beaz

Oh, so it would be the length, I thought it was the width since it was in the stockinette portion. Oh well, I will match up the other side and that will be that. I appreciate your comments ... thanks


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Oh, so it would be the length, I thought it was the width since it was in the stockinette portion. Oh well, I will match up the other side and that will be that. I appreciate your comments ... thanks


Not to worry Beaz. That was where many of us (me included), added extra stitches to increase the length of the sweater. I had a hard time remembering that I was working side to side, instead of bottom to top. It caused me a lot of confusion when trying to visualize where I was, progress wise. Just match it on the other side. Just be mindful to place your marker in the same spot on the other side.

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

twray said:


> beautiful work. i feel inspired to try to finish mine now. I have frogged the front yokes so many times that i gave up. I just couldn't get them to look right. I must try again.


Your not the only one. Those front yokes drove me crazy!!! :lol:

RobbiD


----------



## gdhavens

Oh, Donna just posted a picture of her completed sweater on the main forum. It, and she, look GREAT. I'm not sure how to post a link, or I would have done that.

(I think we are at about 155 pages of posts????? How GREAT is that!!!)


----------



## Oh Donna

Ok, a big AMEN to what RobbiD said back there, and.......
Ta Da!!! I finished mine! Not in time for Christmas as I had hoped, but still, finished!
It schootches up, I think because I knit tight with the newness of following the charts; I may try to block it again with a little stretching and pinning. AmyKnits' blocking directions were very good; perhaps one more step will tame the "scootch". This project has so boosted my confidence as a knitter! It was way out of my reach as a barely intermediate knitter, but I have this beautiful sweater as proof that I could do it, AND I have a great group of friends to go to for help when I need it, and even the confidence to help others, both here and "out there"(I shared the concept of using a Lifeline---which I learned about here with you--- with a very accomplished knitter friend and she went on to use it to make a very complicated shawl!) So thanks again everyone, and now--oh no --how do I post my photo...to be continued...


----------



## wanorniron

Oh Donna, You did a great job on your sweater and you look so proud wearing it. Congratulations.


----------



## RobbiD

Just gorgeous !!!

RobbiD


----------



## maryannn

Donna, your sweater is beautiful. I love the color.


----------



## maryannn

wanorniron said:


> Thank you all for the great comments on my finished sweater. The weather needs to warm up a little here before I get to wear it. When is the next project starting?


You did a beautiful job on your sweater. Love it.


----------



## catlover1960

Great job Donna. Your sweater looks great.


----------



## nintendomo

Donna, your sweater is just gorgeous!!! I am almost done, just doing a cable border, and I hope mine looks half as good as yours does! Well done!!!


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> Not to worry Beaz. That was where many of us (me included), added extra stitches to increase the length of the sweater. I had a hard time remembering that I was working side to side, instead of bottom to top. It caused me a lot of confusion when trying to visualize where I was, progress wise. Just match it on the other side. Just be mindful to place your marker in the same spot on the other side.
> 
> RobbiD


Ok, this is where I am on bust shaping row I and this is where I have the extra stitches, 2 before the marker and 4 after. So, how do I handle this: do I just count until I reach the 14 stitches since the 14 matches the stockinette based on the pattern and add onto the 4 stitches I have there already. Hope this makes sense. HELP PLEASE

"Repeat the directions for Left Hip Shaping. AT THE SAME TIME begin increases on every RS row that reaches the bottom edge of cardigan (this is the left edge of your knitting when RS is facing) as follows, knit to 3 sts before end, MR, k to end. Continue increases until there are 14 sts in the bottom stockinette border." Should I knit to the 3 sts before or the 4 that I have?


----------



## Kissnntell

i dont think it really matters as doing these are your increase/decreases. she's having us do them inside like that so they are less noticeable as doing them on the very edge they would be as well as making it harder for seaming if on the edge
hope this helps
if i'm wrong, someone will jump in & let you know
have fun & keep warm!!
J~


----------



## beaz

I think I got it: I go to the 14 stitches and at some point there are decreases that I will only go down to 4 stitches. Now back to my knitting. When I got back home after 2-1/2 weeks back in Texas, my husband surprised me with a glider that I had wanted so now I have a nice comfy chair to knit in so I had better get back to it.


----------



## Kissnntell

yes, the decreases will b on the other side

oh those r so comfy!!
better give that guy an extra hug!! lol


----------



## beaz

Would appreciate confirmation on the MR stitch that you knit into the stitch below the one you are to increase by using the right leg and not by using the bar in between. I am presently using the stitch below and it is the same as when I wrap my stitch only I pick up the extra stitch separately.


----------



## beaz

Anyone remember who had the twisted or cable look I cord trim for their sweater - I would like to take another look.


----------



## nintendomo

It was DebbieH63 I think. I loved that one and found a tutorial for it. Not the New Stitch a Day one... Let me know if you want the link!


----------



## nintendomo

Debbieh63 - lower case h.


----------



## Kissnntell

i would, please & thanks



nintendomo said:


> It was DebbieH63 I think. I loved that one and found a tutorial for it. Not the New Stitch a Day one... Let me know if you want the link!


----------



## beaz

Kissnntell said:


> i would, please & thanks


I would also appreciate the link - thanks


----------



## nintendomo

Here is the link for the cable edging. It took me a little bit to get going, but then it is very easy. And, I must say brilliant! And, really beautiful! Let me know if you need any help with it!

http://olgajazzzy.blogspot.com/2007/04/get-technical-pix-heavy.html


----------



## Kissnntell

Thank you so very much!!


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Would appreciate confirmation on the MR stitch that you knit into the stitch below the one you are to increase by using the right leg and not by using the bar in between. I am presently using the stitch below and it is the same as when I wrap my stitch only I pick up the extra stitch separately.


Sounds right to me, beaz.

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I think I got it: I go to the 14 stitches and at some point there are decreases that I will only go down to 4 stitches. Now back to my knitting. When I got back home after 2-1/2 weeks back in Texas, my husband surprised me with a glider that I had wanted so now I have a nice comfy chair to knit in so I had better get back to it.


You've got it beaz! Your hubby must have really missed you. :-D 
Enjoy!!

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

I am experiencing difficulty with my cable crossings: Once completed, there is a rather large hole between it and the purl stitch next to it. I have tried tightening the purl stitch and tried to put the cable stitches back on the needle to knit off. It makes no difference how I do it, the cable crossings are tight stitches and it may be that I am stretching it too far to get it on the needle. What can I do to alleviate this situation and go on?


----------



## beaz

Getting close to chucking the whole thing again. Tried to fix the holes by unknitting rows back and lost my place so took the needle out the ripped back to the CO 19 stitches, at least I think that is where I am at. Now that I am aggravated once again, and can't even do the cast on. Ugh!!!


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Getting close to chucking the whole thing again. Tried to fix the holes by unknitting rows back and lost my place so took the needle out the ripped back to the CO 19 stitches, at least I think that is where I am at. Now that I am aggravated once again, and can't even do the cast on. Ugh!!!


Beaz,
Don't give up. Relax, take a deep breath, sit back and let the knitting sit for a bit. Listen to some calming music, read, or watch a little tv. Maybe you just need a little more recuperation time from your trip to Texas. When you are calmed down enough, pick up your knitting and try again. I feel your pain. I'm working on a simple shawl, and have frogged it so often the dog runs out of the room when she sees me pull the needle out of the work  Even with lifelines, I can't seem to recover all of the stitches! I have started over more times than I care to admit. Sometimes it sits for days before I even _look_ at it again.

As for the holes in your cables, maybe you are knitting to tightly when you make the crossings? I have "J" shaped cable needles that I use. Any other type pulls my stitches too tight, and I get holes, especially with a wide cable. Just a thought.

Hang in there,beaz. It will all work out.

RobbiD


----------



## Kissnntell

i found for me what works best is a dpn instead of a cable needle
i can line it up w/the left hand needle & knit it off quite well
as far as getting away from a project, lol, if i hadnt put this sweater *on the back burner* more than once, i could have gotten it done as well as a couple more by now
sometimes i just hafta chuck it 4 awhile
i have one wip that's sit since october. so much 4 that 1 gtting done for Christmas! well, not THAT Christmas,.anyway lol
i have been working on the back yoke for 2 weeks! how disgusting is that?
but i dont care. i'll *git'r'dun* eventually
the world will not come 2 an end 4 it
hang in there, chickie-poo!! we're all in this 2gthr! :-D


----------



## beaz

thanks for the shoulder to lean on-I needed that.


----------



## gdhavens

Beaz, please don't chuck your sweater.

I almost had a heart attack when you said you were ripping back to the cast on! I thought you meant the whole thing you had completed so far, but I am hoping you mean just to the cast on for the armhole. You have gotten so far, don't give up now.

Have you had a problem with the holes after the cable in the whole sweater? If not, what is different now that is causing the problem now? I was just wondering.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> Beaz, please don't chuck your sweater.
> 
> I almost had a heart attack when you said you were ripping back to the cast on! I thought you meant the whole thing you had completed so far, but I am hoping you mean just to the cast on for the armhole. You have gotten so far, don't give up now.
> 
> Have you had a problem with the holes after the cable in the whole sweater? If not, what is different now that is causing the problem now? I was just wondering.


Wow, I just about finished responded to you when I got dumped off the computer. I was at the CO for the armhole so it was a good starting point for me. Hope I didn't miss anything. My cable problem started with the back cables. I may be knitting too tight and it is stretching my stitches. So, am being careful to pull the stitches tight to avoid the extra (maybe) stretched out portion. Thanks for your concern and being there...I will go on and finish.


----------



## gdhavens

You have certainly worked very hard on this. Keep up the good work. Just know that several of us here are with you on this and will try to help whenever we can.


----------



## Oh Donna

gdhavens said:


> You have certainly worked very hard on this. Keep up the good work. Just know that several of us here are with you on this and will try to help whenever we can.


And those of us who can't be helpful are also here rooting for you!


----------



## beaz

Oh Donna said:


> And those of us who can't be helpful are also here rooting for you!


Thank you


----------



## kittys punkin

beaz, I am also rooting you on. This was the 1st sweater that I knit and I had all kinds of problems. If it was not for all the help on KP I don't know if I could have finished it. But I did get it finished although it is far from perfect. I am still very pleased with myself for taking on something this big and getting it finished. Hang in there and it will come.


----------



## nintendomo

Hang in there Beaz!!!! We are all here for you!!!!!


----------



## beaz

Thanks all, I am hanging in there. Am 1/4 of the way thru Chart D.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

beaz said:


> Thanks all, I am hanging in there. Am 1/4 of the way thru Chart D.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens

"Thanks all, I am hanging in there. Am 1/4 of the way thru Chart D."

You go Girl!!!!! We are all so proud of you!!!


----------



## Kissnntell

ok i think i need help here
just can't get my head around this one
i'm on the back yoke
got distance from CO edge done
now it says:
*
Work 4(4,5,6,7,7) pairs of short rows of 4 sts over 
the left and rightmost 16(16,20,24,28,28)sts for slope of left and right shoulder
. Next RS pick up and knit wraps or knit paired sts ogether.*

i dont get it
i kno it will b something simple lol

for those of u in MICHIHAN this is FREE FISHING WEEKEND, no license required!
go have some fun

thx all -- have fun, keep safe & stay warm!!
Judi~


----------



## beaz

This was the response from the original post on page 30. I was also looking at this and didn't understand it either. Let's see what others have to say:

I worked it like this....
Knit until you are 4 sts from the end...turn
Purl until you are 4 sts from the end...turn
Knit until 8 sts from end...turn
Purl until 8 sts from end...turn. (At this point you have worked 2 pairs)
Knit until 12 sts from end...turn
Purl until 12 sts from end....turn

Then 16 sts.....then 20 sts.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> This was the response from the original post on page 30. I was also looking at this and didn't understand it either. Let's see what others have to say:
> 
> I worked it like this....
> Knit until you are 4 sts from the end...turn
> Purl until you are 4 sts from the end...turn
> Knit until 8 sts from end...turn
> Purl until 8 sts from end...turn. (At this point you have worked 2 pairs)
> Knit until 12 sts from end...turn
> Purl until 12 sts from end....turn
> 
> Then 16 sts.....then 20 sts.


beaz, you are way more efficient than I am this morning. I just found that post, but you found it first!  That is exactly how it works, Kissnntell.

RobbiD


----------



## Kissnntell

omg what ever would i do wo u ppl!!
thx so much
as i said, i knew it would b something simple lol
ok off 2 finish it then will have another part done
gee, wonder how long the next step will take me?? lol
i've been 4ever on this
thx again, gals!!


----------



## gdhavens

After the cable part, the other parts seemed to fly, at least for me. Short rows finish the top of the yoke, so you basically work 4 stitches less on each row then do a wrap and turn. Rather than sewing on the top yoke, I picked up the required number of stitches on the top of the back section and knit up from there.

I wonder how many are making this sweater now?


----------



## Kissnntell

ok. got that done but i now have 34 sts left on needle
do i BO these 34 sts?
where does the 16 sts come in per instructions?


EDIT: AAHHAAAA!! i just keep doin this by 4s until i only have 16 sts left, rite?


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> ok. got that done but i now have 34 sts left on needle
> do i BO these 34 sts?
> where does the 16 sts come in per instructions?


depends on the size you're doing. Your short rows effected the [color=blue16[/color](20, 24, etc) stitches at either end of the rows, while working the center stitches evenly. making a sloped, rather than "stepped" shoulder. I hope this makes sense? 

RobbiD


----------



## Kissnntell

smallest size


----------



## Kissnntell

dang this isnt looking right @all
wish i'd put in a lifeline b4 i started this part
may hafta frog back 2 my 4 1/4" part b4 i started the shorties

EDIT: k, frogged it back, put in LL & will try it again


----------



## beaz

YIKES! I am not looking forward to this back part just reading all the posts. I am also making the size 34 but will probably start it tomorrow. Almost finished with Chart D and am nervous about the next part. So do the short row wraps come at the end of the row? Just trying to get a handle on this before I start.

Also, what are the thoughts of picking up the stitches vs attaching it later. What would make a nicer transition?
Thanks


----------



## catlover1960

I dislike seaming so I picked up the stitches. I found it very ease to pick up the stitches and it looked nice when completed.


----------



## Kissnntell

no beaz this back side isnt any biggie, i've just got 2 many things going on @once, 2 many interruptions
it will b ok

now, what stitches being picked up? guess i'd better read ahead. u guys get it all figured out then i'll b able 2 sail thru it easier lolol

in the mean time, i'm hungry. break time b4 i really get going. gonna lock the door & not answer the phone till i gt this part done lol
that'll show'm!! hehehe


----------



## Kissnntell

yuppers, that was the key 4 me -- no distractions
didnt take long @all & slid rite 2gthr w/no probs
now 2 get it ready 2 seam
finally!!!!
wondering re: the cable iCord i've heard about. any1 try that yet? what u think re: it?


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> O.K. I am trying to picture what you described. If I remember correctly, the 4 stitches were at the bottom of the body and were an imitation of the 4 st. Icord you use to finish the sweater. If I were you, I would just leave it and make the other side to match. It is only 2 sts, so won't make a big difference in length.


MY ORIGINAL POSTING: Instructions say to place a marker just before the ML stitch at end of row 1. All stitches to the left of the marker are knit on the RS and purled on the LS. This is where I went wrong as the marker was placed before the ML stitch which left 2 stitches to the right. So after decreasing down to 4 stitches to the left, it leaves me with 2 extra stitches when compared with the chart.... so did I read the chart wrong or the directions? .... I don't know but am thinking that I will just leave it and make the other side match.

Was I supposed to somehow do something to make the other side match? If so, I didn't and don't know how to or where to do so.


----------



## Kissnntell

i'm thinkin that if we all worried re: 2 sts, we'd all b in a world of hurt!! lol
on my back yoke, i ended up w/18 sts instead of 16. o well, who's 2 tell except me? hahaha
sounds like u've got a good handle on everything, so i wouldnt worry re: it


----------



## beaz

On Chart D ending rows, there is a RT. Is this an increase because on u tube, you end up with 2 stitches on the needle? Think I need to redo as I skipped it thinking it was right side. Watched again and got it.


----------



## Kissnntell

good 4 u! :-D


----------



## beaz

FINISHED WITH CHART D! Now to settle down with a glass of wine, a bit early I know. BUT, tomorrow is another day and on to the upper back.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

beaz said:


> FINISHED WITH CHART D! Now to settle down with a glass of wine, a bit early I know. BUT, tomorrow is another day and on to the upper back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nintendomo

Yay beaz!!!!!


----------



## Kissnntell

WHOOPIE to both of us!!
it just hit me awhile ago ... I'M DONE KNITTING!!!!

will wonders ever ceasae??? lololol


----------



## nintendomo

Hooray for Kissnntell!!!!!


----------



## beaz

Must be a good feeling after all that work - congrats


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> FINISHED WITH CHART D! Now to settle down with a glass of wine, a bit early I know. BUT, tomorrow is another day and on to the upper back.


Whattaya mean, too early?? Never too early, just change your time zone LOL. Fantastic beaz, I KNEW you could do it.


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> WHOOPIE to both of us!!
> it just hit me awhile ago ... I'M DONE KNITTING!!!!
> 
> will wonders ever ceasae??? lololol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> YIKES! I am not looking forward to this back part just reading all the posts. I am also making the size 34 but will probably start it tomorrow. Almost finished with Chart D and am nervous about the next part. So do the short row wraps come at the end of the row? Just trying to get a handle on this before I start.
> 
> Also, what are the thoughts of picking up the stitches vs attaching it later. What would make a nicer transition?
> Thanks


I picked up the stitches for the upper back. I HATE seaming. That's also the reason I did top down sleeves, LOL. The short rows on the upper back are at the top, and create the shoulder shaping. The wraps and turns will come at the outer sides of the work. Instead of bo 4 stitches each side, short rows are worked that get 4 stitches shorter each row. Gives the shoulders a nice slope instead of a "stepped" finish. Piece of cake, beaz, nothing to fret about.

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> I picked up the stitches for the upper back. I HATE seaming.
> 
> RobbiD


Where did you pick up the stitches from - I bound off the back with the 26 remaining stitches. Is this where you picked up after binding off or did you have live stitches?


----------



## beaz

Did you all use the backward loop cast on for the upper fronts or some other?


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Where did you pick up the stitches from - I bound off the back with the 26 remaining stitches. Is this where you picked up after binding off or did you have live stitches?


I picked up the stitches where the upper back would have been seamed to the lower back. No live stitches, cuz it's the side of the cabled sections. I found the center (where you switch to chart C ?) and counted outward from there, for the # of stitches for the upper back. It worked for me, and saved me from having to seam the upper and lower back together. :lol:

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> I picked up the stitches where the upper back would have been seamed to the lower back. No live stitches, cuz it's the side of the cabled sections. I found the center (where you switch to chart C ?) and counted outward from there, for the # of stitches for the upper back. It worked for me, and saved me from having to seam the upper and lower back together. :lol:
> 
> RobbiD


Ok, I was looking at it the wrong way. Do you remember if you had the exact number of stitches to pick or did you skip some. I know vertical stitches are different from horizontal.


----------



## beaz

Oh, another question: Am I supposed to steam block this before I do the upper back. I have never blocked a sweater before and am not sure if it should be stretched or just patted down slightly.


----------



## beaz

For me, it looks like picking up almost every stitch but if I pick up rather than seam does this mean I need to do the upper fronts the same way? Also read to seam block the edge stitches before they are picked up to insure they lay flat so that I what I have done. Guess I will do the upper fronts next.


----------



## beaz

Would you believe, stuck on the 3 stitch Co for the front. Normally, I would use the long tail but since this creates an extra row, can't use. I tried the cable cast on with the increase at the beginning of next row but I am getting loops at the end. The backward loop looks far too open so someone please tell me what method they used.


----------



## Kissnntell

oh, NOW ya tell me!! rofl



RobbiD said:


> I picked up the stitches where the upper back would have been seamed to the lower back. No live stitches, cuz it's the side of the cabled sections. I found the center (where you switch to chart C ?) and counted outward from there, for the # of stitches for the upper back. It worked for me, and saved me from having to seam the upper and lower back together. :lol:
> 
> RobbiD


----------



## nintendomo

I used the backward loop, but I made sure to tighten each cast on loop as much as possible!!!


----------



## beaz

You are all going to get tired of me soon.
Since I had to start over on the upper right front due to a knot in the yarn (like that right in the middle of the yarn ball), anyway I didn't like the diagonal edge look with all the bumps so what do you think of this:

Single chain edge (for stockinette stitch and patterns where seams are to be joined edge to edge): Right side--slip first stitch knitwise, knit the last stitch. Wrong side--slip first stitch purlwise, purl the last stitch.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

beaz said:


> Oh, another question: Am I supposed to steam block this before I do the upper back. I have never blocked a sweater before and am not sure if it should be stretched or just patted down slightly.


*NEVER* stretch! Unless, of course, you _want_ it to end up bigger. Lace shawls are stretched when blocked - to open up the lacework, but sweaters and such aren't.


----------



## beaz

Thanks for the info.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Oh, another question: Am I supposed to steam block this before I do the upper back. I have never blocked a sweater before and am not sure if it should be stretched or just patted down slightly.


I blocked after. Ir was my first foray into blocking as well. Not to sure I did it very well, though.

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> For me, it looks like picking up almost every stitch but if I pick up rather than seam does this mean I need to do the upper fronts the same way? Also read to seam block the edge stitches before they are picked up to insure they lay flat so that I what I have done. Guess I will do the upper fronts next.


I picked up one-for-one, I think, beaz. I did the fronts as separate pieces and sewed them on. I wasn't sure I would be able to pick up those stitches, so played it safe and did separate pieces. I remember I had quite a time with them. Couldn't seem to get the dimensions right.

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> oh, NOW ya tell me!! rofl


Better late than never, Kissnntell. LOL

RobbiD


----------



## Kissnntell

oh u stinker u!! lol



RobbiD said:


> Better late than never, Kissnntell. LOL
> 
> RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> You are all going to get tired of me soon.
> Since I had to start over on the upper right front due to a knot in the yarn (like that right in the middle of the yarn ball), anyway I didn't like the diagonal edge look with all the bumps so what do you think of this:
> 
> Single chain edge (for stockinette stitch and patterns where seams are to be joined edge to edge): Right side--slip first stitch knitwise, knit the last stitch. Wrong side--slip first stitch purlwise, purl the last stitch.


I'm not sure that will give the proper "slant" effect to the piece, beaz, because of the CO1 at the end of the rows. I didn't try it, so I'm just thinking out loud. Using the backward loop cast on made the slant "sloped" rather than jagged, though. At least that was my experience.

RobbiD

PS--We'll _never_ get tired of you!


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> oh u stinker u!! lol


That would be me! :lol:


----------



## gdhavens

I think I may have "re-designed" the front yokes when I did them. I think (and I may not be remembering correctly) that I did my shaping stitches inside the first/last stitch of the row, and I did a M1 instead of increasing at the beginning/end. I think most of the shaping increases/decreases were where I was going to pick up stitches for the top down sleeve and I figured it wasn't going to show too much. I made my sweaters a few months ago, so can't exactly remember; but I do remember that I didn't like the way mine looked. I thought it was my yarn, which was Red Heart Soft, and I thought it didn't have enough "stiffness" and was TOO soft. Remember, these patterns are designed one way, but there is no law that says you have to follow it exactly if you find a different way that works for you.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> I think I may have "re-designed" the front yokes when I did them. I think (and I may not be remembering correctly) that I did my shaping stitches inside the first/last stitch of the row, and I did a M1 instead of increasing at the beginning/end. I think most of the shaping increases/decreases were where I was going to pick up stitches for the top down sleeve and I figured it wasn't going to show too much. I made my sweaters a few months ago, so can't exactly remember; but I do remember that I didn't like the way mine looked. I thought it was my yarn, which was Red Heart Soft, and I thought it didn't have enough "stiffness" and was TOO soft. Remember, these patterns are designed one way, but there is no law that says you have to follow it exactly if you find a different way that works for you.


Same yarn I am using...you would think that CO of 3 "stinkin" sts would be easy but I can't even get that. Can't use the long tail because it gives me an extra row..don't like the backward loop because I get a loopy thing. Then I tried the knit into frt and back, it stretched out my stitch too much. I don't know...


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

beaz said:


> Same yarn I am using...you would think that CO of 3 "stinkin" sts would be easy but I can't even get that. Can't use the long tail because it gives me an extra row..don't like the backward loop because I get a loopy thing. Then I tried the knit into frt and back, it stretched out my stitch too much. I don't know...


Give the knitted cast on or cable cast on a try. They are not as loose as the backwards loop.


----------



## beaz

Marienkaeferoma said:


> Give the knitted cast on or cable cast on a try. They are not as loose as the backwards loop.


I have tried everything. If I get something cast on, I cannot do an increase. I don't like the backward loop as it leaves a big loopy thing, I cannot see the bar in between the last 2 stitches so I cannot do that. I have tried so many times to increase in the front and back and if I ever get to that point, I think that is my last resort. I was also thinking of the long tail cast on and just casting on the 4 stitches and eliminating the first row knit. This has been going on for 3 days now. You would think after the body, this would be a piece of cake but I am at the point of tears now. Any input from anyone would be welcomed. Thanks


----------



## gdhavens

Beaz, did you do the right side yoke? If you did, you should continue the same ways on the left side that you did on the right side. I just finished knitting part of the left side yoke, did both a backwards loop and a M1 by picking up the bar between the last two stitches. They both left a small hole, the M1 slightly smaller than the backwards loop. I don't think it really matters because this is going to be seamed onto the cabled part on the bottom fronts and these holes will/can be "buried" in this seam. Once you get these increases finished, you will start decreasing and this part will be in the armhole section.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> Beaz, did you do the right side yoke? If you did, you should continue the same ways on the left side that you did on the right side. I just finished knitting part of the left side yoke, did both a backwards loop and a M1 by picking up the bar between the last two stitches. They both left a small hole, the M1 slightly smaller than the backwards loop. I don't think it really matters because this is going to be seamed onto the cabled part on the bottom fronts and these holes will/can be "buried" in this seam. Once you get these increases finished, you will start decreasing and this part will be in the armhole section.


No, the right side yoke is the first one and I don't like the holes. As far as the M1, my yarn is dark and I can't see the bar. If the yoke will be seamed, how can you seam a hole?


----------



## gdhavens

I believe I seamed inside the edge rather than right exactly at the edge. I just looked at my completed sweater and it looks like there is a nice even row of stitches going up at the same angle as the top of the cable section. The holes are inside the seam and don't show.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> I believe I seamed inside the edge rather than right exactly at the edge. I just looked at my completed sweater and it looks like there is a nice even row of stitches going up at the same angle as the top of the cable section. The holes are inside the seam and don't show.


I am not getting a point at the bottom, just a flat line. I have tried repeatedly finally ending with slip the 1st K stitch and casting on 1 stitch with backward loop but it looks like a pearl bump on the stockinette side, then once a prior row was established, I changed to trying to pick up like an MR stitch but I can't tell if it should be left or right. Think I am done for now, my yarn keeps shredding after so many tries and I keep cutting off the yarn.


----------



## gdhavens

Here is the sample I did showing the yoke on the needles and laying on my sweater. Below the safety pin, I M1 by picking up the bar between the last 2 sts and knit it. After the pin, I backward looped to increase. This is the slanted part that will be seamed to the cabled front section top. The cast on 3 does not come to a real point, and I used a long tai cast on and used that cast on as my first row.

Above the wooden marker needle is where you start to decrease and this section will be part of the armhole.

I thought a picture may help you decide if yours is o.k. I hope it helps. Remember, I am not a professional, but this is the way I did mine. I put the sample on my finished sweater so you could see the seamed area connecting the bottom to the yoke. I seamed it so that the holes didn't show.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> Here is the sample I did showing the yoke on the needles and laying on my sweater. Below the safety pin, I M1 by picking up the bar between the last 2 sts and knit it. After the pin, I backward looped to increase. This is the slanted part that will be seamed to the cabled front section top. The cast on 3 does not come to a real point, and I used a long tai cast on and used that cast on as my first row.
> 
> Above the wooden marker needle is where you start to decrease and this section will be part of the armhole.
> 
> I thought a picture may help you decide if yours is o.k. I hope it helps. Remember, I am not a professional, but this is the way I did mine. I put the sample on my finished sweater so you could see the seamed area connecting the bottom to the yoke. I seamed it so that the holes didn't show.


Thank you for all the trouble you have gone to for me. Yes, the pic did help. This is what I ended up with, long tail cast on, pattern starting on next row. Doing MR stitch on last K stitch using the right leg of stitch below. No holes tho. Please give me an honest opinion because yours looks better.


----------



## Kissnntell

looks good 2 me
very nice


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Thank you for all the trouble you have gone to for me. Yes, the pic did help. This is what I ended up with, long tail cast on, pattern starting on next row. Doing MR stitch on last K stitch using the right leg of stitch below. No holes tho. Please give me an honest opinion because yours looks better.


It looks really good to me too, beaz!

RobbiD


----------



## Oh Donna

beaz said:


> Thank you for all the trouble you have gone to for me. Yes, the pic did help. This is what I ended up with, long tail cast on, pattern starting on next row. Doing MR stitch on last K stitch using the right leg of stitch below. No holes tho. Please give me an honest opinion because yours looks better.


Looks great to me.....what a gorgeous color! what a treat it will be to see it when you finish (notice I said "when", not "if")

We will have to have some kind of a cyber party, and wear our sweaters together in real time a Ross all our miles.....


----------



## Oh Donna

Oh Donna said:


> Looks great to me.....what a gorgeous color! what a treat it will be to see it when you finish (notice I said "when", not "if")
> 
> We will have to have some kind of a cyber party, and wear our sweaters together in real time a Ross all our miles.....


ACROSS....I typed "across" and the I-pad Incorrected me.


----------



## Kissnntell

oh i think a party would b so much fun!!
if we were to do it on IM, either yahoo conference or skype (but i dont have a cam) we would be able to talk in real time as well
what do u think?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Kissnntell said:


> oh i think a party would b so much fun!!
> if we were to do it on IM, either yahoo conference or skype (but i dont have a cam) we would be able to talk in real time as well
> what do u think?


It's a lovely idea, but stop and think a minute. In real time, we'd probably not be able to understand one another! We come for widely different parts of the planet. Even those of us whose first language is English (or at least we _think_ what we're speaking is!), would not all be able to understand each others' accents. New York City. Places in Australia and New Zealand, and Florida that I can't even pronounce! People from all over the UK, from all over North America. We all have different ways of speaking, and it would just be chaotic! Then add to the mix those for whom English is a second or third language - and there are many on KP.

The idea is nice, but the reality would generate more headaches than not. I think we're better off typing to each other than trying to converse aloud and en masse.


----------



## gdhavens

Jessica-jean, I'm afraid you are correct, although it would be fun. Some of us, like me, are fortunate if we can even figure out how to post a message.

Could we all agree to have everyone that started this sweater post a picture of themselves wearing or holding their sweater or wip on the same day? If started, but not finished, the project so far could be displayed. We could set a date in the future so that those almost finished could be inspired to finish up. Just an idea.


----------



## Kissnntell

i completely understand what u both r saying, but i have played in chat rooms, when that was the rage, w/ppl from all over the world
w/yahoo IM, Instant Messaging, u r typing, not speaking, as w/skype (which is 1 reason i dont care 4 it)
there would be no dialects or accents to stumble through, so that would not create a problem
i have 2 admit, i'm lazy!! i HATE chasing emails lol
i want that instant gratification!! 
(i kno, shame on me)


----------



## beaz

This is the upper right front and something is wrong here, this doesn't look like what it is supposed to. Could someone please provide a pic -thanks.. SIDE NOTE: just frogged back to 3 STS. don't know what I did wrong, but until I hear from someone, I will not go on and make the same mistake again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Kissnntell said:


> i completely understand what u both r saying, but i have played in chat rooms, when that was the rage, w/ppl from all over the world
> w/yahoo IM, Instant Messaging, u r typing, not speaking, as w/skype (which is 1 reason i dont care 4 it)
> there would be no dialects or accents to stumble through, so that would not create a problem
> i have 2 admit, i'm lazy!! i HATE chasing emails lol
> i want that instant gratification!!
> (i kno, shame on me)


While it _sounds_ like a good idea, I'm betting you are among the tiny minority of KP's members who're familiar with such internet phenomenons as chat rooms and IM. 
I know *of* them, but haven't ever even entertained the thought of 'playing' in/on one. Besides, being spread around the globe as we are, it would pretty much limit activity by time zones, never mind work schedules of those of us who're employed.

Maybe we should just settle for posting the photos on a 'parade' such as there are in the official workshops on KP? Many, if not most, of KPers are familiar with posting a photo.


----------



## Kissnntell

ok. it was just a thought
would have been easier all around but if no one else wants to, then ok
as for technology, it's actually easier to IM than it is to email
anyway, i FINALLY got the major knitting done, just have to stitch & do the iCord & buttons, which i still have to go find
which reminds me, how does the iCord work for button holes?
leave parts undone in the iCord for the button? 
hahaha i just thought of something, i have noooo idea where i put those silly sleeves i did up right when she gave us that part of the pattern 1/2 century ago!! lol


----------



## nintendomo

I think I participated in one of the first chat rooms ever! I love the idea! Really, it is just instant email!


----------



## Kissnntell

thats right. instead of having to wait around for the mail man to come, ur just sitting across the table gabbing to ur hearts content



nintendomo said:


> I think I participated in one of the first chat rooms ever! I love the idea! Really, it is just instant email!


----------



## nintendomo

I used to spend hours in the Trivia Chat Rooms. I remain friends with a lot of the people I met there!


----------



## beaz

beaz said:


> This is the upper right front and something is wrong here, this doesn't look like what it is supposed to. just frogged back to 3 STS. Just looked at the pattern again and don't know what I missed


----------



## Kissnntell

oh same here! have met several in person. we're talking waaaay back! back to WebTV days 25 yrs ago!
went to 3 weddings, 2 HS graduations, 1 college grad & a funeal
those sure were the days. what fun lol
we have a reunion every once in awhile. think next one should be coming up sometime this summer. hope so. need their companionship again
sides & stomachs will hurt from all the laughter!!



nintendomo said:


> I used to spend hours in the Trivia Chat Rooms. I remain friends with a lot of the people I met there!


----------



## nintendomo

Me too Kissnntell! I did chat rooms on Delphi and Promenade(aol before it was aol! I got my 1st computer in 1982, before Windows for Heaven's Sake. All you could do with it was program it except for a few really awful and primitive little games! I actually taught myself to program the silly thing and did a very minimalist little recipe program. DOS only back then. I was so happy when things progressed! On my favorite Trivia Chat Room, we used to meet early just so we could "chat" before the game! I think it would be lots of fun just to have a chat room for any kp people who might be interested, for knitting and just for fun. I never met a knitter I didn't like, well maybe just one....


----------



## Kissnntell

was with *40's zoo*
bunch of crazies there, i'll tell ya!~
let's do it!
would much rather be talking 2 ppl directly than reading mail
heck, get enough of that in the post every day lol


----------



## nintendomo

I would love it. Anyone else interested?????


----------



## beaz

I have started the upper left front for size 34 and have decreased so far to 18 stitches (need to get down to 16 stitches. I am not sure I understand the decrease every other RS row 4 times. Does this mean that with the 4 decreases, I will have knit 16 rows? The length is now about 10" lg.
INSTRUCTIONS SAY:
Repeat the decrease row every RS row for a total of 3(4,5,5,7,8) times and then every other RS row 4 times. 
16(17,18,24,25,26,29) sts rem.


----------



## beaz

Another questionable area for me: Upper right front starts with a knit row while the upper left front starts with a purl row. Is this correct?


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Another questionable area for me: Upper right front starts with a knit row while the upper left front starts with a purl row. Is this correct?


Yep, so the angles are complimentary (opposite).


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> This is the upper right front and something is wrong here, this doesn't look like what it is supposed to. Could someone please provide a pic -thanks.. SIDE NOTE: just frogged back to 3 STS. don't know what I did wrong, but until I hear from someone, I will not go on and make the same mistake again.


That looks right to me. The top is going to be the shoulder seam. Remember that it is sort of a vee neckline. Sorry, no pics of the top front piece, alone. I don't know if this pic will help any, beaz, but it might give you an idea you how what you have fits into the final article.

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I have started the upper left front for size 34 and have decreased so far to 18 stitches (need to get down to 16 stitches. I am not sure I understand the decrease every other RS row 4 times. Does this mean that with the 4 decreases, I will have knit 16 rows? The length is now about 10" lg.
> INSTRUCTIONS SAY:
> Repeat the decrease row every RS row for a total of 3(4,5,5,7,8) times and then every other RS row 4 times.
> 16(17,18,24,25,26,29) sts rem.


Row 1 RS-dec
Row 2 WS-P
Row 3 RS-K
Row 4 P

Etc., so comes to 13 rows, with the 4th dec on a RS row. I know the row #'s I put there are not the correct row numbers from the pattern, I just used them for illustration purposes. Hope this helps.

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> ok. it was just a thought
> would have been easier all around but if no one else wants to, then ok
> as for technology, it's actually easier to IM than it is to email
> anyway, i FINALLY got the major knitting done, just have to stitch & do the iCord & buttons, which i still have to go find
> which reminds me, how does the iCord work for button holes?
> leave parts undone in the iCord for the button?
> hahaha i just thought of something, i have noooo idea where i put those silly sleeves i did up right when she gave us that part of the pattern 1/2 century ago!! lol


That's pretty much it, Kissnntell, you leave parts of the i-cord unattached for the button holes.

RobbiD


----------



## gdhavens

Beaz, why do you think your yoke is wrong? It will lie so that the part where you increased will be seamed to the top of the bottom part and the part where you decreased will be in the armhole. The long side with no shaping will be the "v" neck, with the Icord attached. The very top, where your needle is, is the shoulder and will be stitch/seamed to the back shoulder. It is shaped like the picture I posted, but mine was the left side and I didn't do a lot of the decrease rows, only about 4 or 6. Turn yours over and tilt it like in my picture and see if it doesn't look better to you.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> Beaz, why do you think your yoke is wrong? It will lie so that the part where you increased will be seamed to the top of the bottom part and the part where you decreased will be in the armhole. The long side with no shaping will be the "v" neck, with the Icord attached. The very top, where your needle is, is the shoulder and will be stitch/seamed to the back shoulder. It is shaped like the picture I posted, but mine was the left side and I didn't do a lot of the decrease rows, only about 4 or 6. Turn yours over and tilt it like in my picture and see if it doesn't look better to you.


Mine looks like the State of Illinois...maybe it was the MR increase I was using, I don't know. I ripped it out the did the right front which looks similar to yours. I did not understand the backward loop cast on and probably used the forward loop. Checking with Tech Knitting, they increased in 2nd ST from the end thereby creating the edge like you have. Is this what you did? I am still struggling with the front section and all those lousy pearl pumps..I keep taking out so am not accomplishing anything.


----------



## gdhavens

As long as your loop creates a stitch over the needle for you to knit everything is o.k. Whatever works for you is o.k. Just make sure your increases and decreases are on the end that is required/instructed so that the shape is correct. The shape lining up with the bottom part of the front and the armhole is what is important so that you get the nice "v" neckline and a nice armhole edge.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> As long as your loop creates a stitch over the needle for you to knit everything is o.k. Whatever works for you is o.k. Just make sure your increases and decreases are on the end that is required/instructed so that the shape is correct. The shape lining up with the bottom part of the front and the armhole is what is important so that you get the nice "v" neckline and a nice armhole edge.


Thank you. I revisited a video by Judy and will try to CO on the purl side and purl across. Thanks for your patience with me.


----------



## gdhavens

No problem. Hope things work for you.


----------



## beaz

When picking up stitches for the upper back, did you pick up one stitch or two. I am seeing it is a personal preference and am looking for what works best...thanks ... I am moving along


----------



## gdhavens

Are you talking about picking up the stitches on the lower back to knit the back yoke onto the sweater rather than sewing it onto the back? You have to pick up the stitches as evenly as you can across the back. I think you said you were making the smallest size so you would pick up 54 sts. rather than casting them on. I am not sure how many rows are across the back, so you may pick up 1 stitch in each row, or you may have to occasionally skip a row or pick up 2 sts in a row. As I remember, my row count and the number of stitches I had to pick up were very similar. Just remember to "spread out" the odd stitches. If you have to skip 3 stitches, skip one toward the beginning of the row, one toward the center and one toward the end. Doing it this way, spreading it out, will make it blend in and not show. The same if you need to pick up 2 stitches in a couple of places.


----------



## beaz

Don't recall who wrote this or what page it was on but it relates to picking up the stitches to knit the upper back. So, picking up the stitches inside of a V means you are only picking up 1/2 of the stitch (one leg only)? I have seen that and also where you pick up under the V and get the whole stitch but that provides more bulk. This is what I was looking for guidance on. 

"You should pick up each new st when first starting from inside of a "v" because that makes the knitting look continuous. But pay attention, you're looking at your knitting from the top down, so it's technically it's not a v. Just pretend it is."


----------



## beaz

Finished the 2 upper yokes and the right side is slightly longer than the left even tho I have the correct amount of stitches. Maybe I should take out 2 rows somewhere or is this the way it is supposed to be??

Am looking to start the upper back and was wondering if those of you who picked up stitches found the bulk of the body too much. There seems to be a lot of short rows that involving turning the entire sweater around.


----------



## Kissnntell

personally, beaz, i wouldnt worry too much re: them not matching up exactly
prob had to do w/diff tensions while working
i'm sure they'll even out while blocking, u can ease them in then
i didnt do the picking up, so no help there
ur coming right along, girlie!! good 4 u!!


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> I picked up the stitches for the upper back. I HATE seaming. That's also the reason I did top down sleeves, LOL. The short rows on the upper back are at the top, and create the shoulder shaping. The wraps and turns will come at the outer sides of the work. Instead of bo 4 stitches each side, short rows are worked that get 4 stitches shorter each row. Gives the shoulders a nice slope instead of a "stepped" finish. Piece of cake, beaz, nothing to fret about.
> 
> RobbiD


Ok I am confused once again, just what side should I pick up and knit the stitches R or L. Should I pick up from the RS or WS of knitting? Am thinking it may just be easier to start with the cast on of 54 STS and sew together later (was trying to avoid that).


----------



## pinsandneedles

I picked up the stitches from the RS, with that being said you would be picking up starting at the right side of the back piece already done.


----------



## beaz

pinsandneedles said:


> I picked up the stitches from the RS, with that being said you would be picking up starting at the right side of the back piece already done.


I am sorry but I don't get it, if you start on the right side, how can you knit your next row on the RS if you are now on the Ws?


----------



## Kissnntell

i took that to mean on the right hand side, like your right arm side if ur working on the RS of the fabric
am i right on that? or am i mixed up, too?


----------



## beaz

Kissnntell said:


> i took that to mean on the right hand side, like your right arm side if ur working on the RS of the fabric
> am i right on that? or am i mixed up, too?


I get that but pattern states, next row (RS) Knit. Next and all WS rows Purl. If you start on the RS corner that is facing you, you are working to the left on the RS, turning to the WS you then Knit or do you purl since it is the wrong side?


----------



## Kissnntell

oh i c what u mean
what ever is going on, if ur on the knit side, then knit...if on the purl side, then purl
just keep it the same as what was before
is that what u mean?



beaz said:


> I get that but pattern states, next row (RS) Knit. Next and all WS rows Purl. If you start on the RS corner that is facing you, you are working to the left on the RS, turning to the WS you then Knit or do you purl since it is the wrong side?


----------



## beaz

Kissnntell said:


> oh i c what u mean
> what ever is going on, if ur on the knit side, then knit...if on the purl side, then purl
> just keep it the same as what was before
> is that what u mean?


When you just pick up the stitches, that is what you do, just go into the V and place the stitch and all others after on the needle. Then you would knit them. When you pick up and knit, you pull a strand through the V creating a loop on the needle. The pattern was written as creating a separate piece not for picking up stitches. I will go on .... thanks


----------



## Kissnntell

yeah, i did separate pieces
i never knew re: the picking up & keep going thingy. i will know next time that comes up to give it a try
i imagine it would look a lot neater & save on seaming as well
of course if i can get it right so it looks neater lol
i will try it someday. would b a good thing to learn & know
sounds like u have a handle on it
i'll know who to go to when my times comes for it!! :-D


----------



## catlover1960

Beaz,

When I did the back on my sweater, I did a pick up and knit and then purled the following row since it was a wrong side row. From that point I followed the instructions as they were written.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Ok I am confused once again, just what side should I pick up and knit the stitches R or L. Should I pick up from the RS or WS of knitting? Am thinking it may just be easier to start with the cast on of 54 STS and sew together later (was trying to avoid that).


Beaz, I picked up with the right side facing, and from the right armhole to the left arm hole. I picked up the thru back leg of the "v", but you can go thru both legs, it doesn't matter. If you only go thru the back of the "v", there is less of a ridge on the inside (wrong side) of the sweater, so it's just a matter of preference. The stitches you "pick up and knit" form the first RS (knit) row, so you will be at the left arm hole when you have picked up all your stitches. Turn your work and purl the next row, and you are right on track with the pattern. Hope this helps.

RobbiD


----------



## gdhavens

Yep, just pick the stitches with the right side of the project facing you. If you end up on the left armhole, turn your work (wrong side would then be facing you) and purl across. Basically, it is the same as always, if purl side facing, purl row; if knit side facing you, knit. In this part of the sweater, you are just working even for a few inches.

As to whether it is easier to knit separately for short rows, I just ran a long spare needle through bottom piece so that the front and back were "hooked together" and didn't flop around and bother me. Yes, when you do the short rows, you will have to turn the whole project, but I still found that easier than seaming a neat seam in the center of the back.


----------



## beaz

Kissnntell said:


> yeah, i did separate pieces
> i never knew re: the picking up & keep going thingy. i will know next time that comes up to give it a try
> i imagine it would look a lot neater & save on seaming as well
> of course if i can get it right so it looks neater lol
> i will try it someday. would b a good thing to learn & know
> sounds like u have a handle on it
> i'll know who to go to when my times comes for it!! :-D


You may not want to look for me when that time comes as I have never done this before either. Just doing my homework to make sure I understand as I go along. Quite honestly, this part scares me off. Twice now I have marked half the back with pins only to have them fall out. I am not too happy about the 2 different lengths of the right and left yoke either.


----------



## gdhavens

If the yoke length difference is only 1 or 2 rows, don't worry. I don't think it will be noticeable. The difference could be your looser tension in knitting one from the other.


----------



## beaz

Well, finally on to the upper back. I spent several hours marking off my stitches with pins only to have them fall out when I was ready to pick them up. Forget that ... being a visual person, I decided to create a chart in Excel that I could play with to determine just how many stitches I could knit and where I could skip. This worked like a charm and so I carry on.


----------



## gdhavens

GREAT!!!!!


----------



## nintendomo

Wow!!!! You are unstoppable!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Kissnntell

i'm ready to do the iCord, but i think i'm gonna hold off until i get the buttons so i kno exactly how much room to give them
sooo, on another Christmas present to work on until then
& bea u thought u'd b the last 2 get ur's done! nope!! lol


----------



## nintendomo

Kissnntell, my finished one was way to big. I gave it to a relative and she loves it. I am starting another one but I just can't decide on a color. And I am taking a break and completing a Pea Jacket. I have another sweater totally done and I just need to sew buttons on it. I have been putting it off for days, but will finish tomorrow, come Hell or Highwater!! I don't know WHY I have such a problem with actually finishing stuff!!!!


----------



## Kissnntell

i do too!! i dont know why
guess it's like the first day of school when everything is fresh & new then down the road the pencils r stubs & books r grubby u just wanna start new again!! lol
i have so many darn things 2 finish up
but i know that phase will hit me & i'll b just as happy as a pig in mud puttering along w/doing those
actually i have 2 other things gnawing @me & thats sewing & embroidery, but those WILL have to wait!!
lol
but good for you on ur accomplishments!!


----------



## nintendomo

Love the stubby pencils!!! I have given myself a good talking to, and I can NOT start a new sweater (fingers itching to knit) until I finish 3 sweaters that just need to be put together. Although, I am weak, and will probably pace myself on the WIPS.

But really, weaving in ends is the worst, and I have that done. How long will it take me to sew on 3 buttons????

What kind of embroidery??? I have done crewel work, lots of needlepoint, and machine embroidery. Oh, and cross-stitch. I love all of them, but knitting is at the fore-front right now.... I need the storage back!!!


----------



## Kissnntell

lolol storage? whats that? lol
any kind of embroidery, but counted cross stitch has always been a fav of mine
but, must NOT even toy w/those ideas, or i'll NEVER get LAST YEARS Christmas presents done for NEXT year!! ROFL


----------



## nintendomo

I love counted cross-stitch too, but I haven't done it in years. I did a huge sampler when my husband was on a Tour of Duty with the Navy in the late 60's. Then, there's needlepoint. I have done maybe 25 needlepoint Christmas Stockings for members of my husband's very large family and my much smaller one. All different, and I love them very much! I have made my grand-daughter some awesome (she says modestly) costumes for cos-playing, and I did a great Hawaiian shirt with a machine embroidery Huhumnuknukapuaa on the back. I just love it all, except that I have not been able to master crochet. I have done some, but I just can't love it....


----------



## Kissnntell

ever do any of the Lavender & Lace counted cross stitch? they're awesome pics
1st 1 i did was bride/groom w/little girl ring barrer for middle daughters wedding
found an old frame @2nd hand store i gold gilded & it turned out great
havent done much in yrs either


----------



## beaz

Kissnntell said:


> i'm ready to do the iCord, but i think i'm gonna hold off until i get the buttons so i kno exactly how much room to give them
> sooo, on another Christmas present to work on until then
> & bea u thought u'd b the last 2 get ur's done! nope!! lol


You are still ahead of me, I haven't even started the sleeves. When I was in TX, I measured my daughter's sleeve length from the top down to wrist not from the underarm and she measured 19" so do you think I need to be concerned with adjusting the pattern at all?


----------



## Kissnntell

i dont have it right in front of me right now, but what do the measurements say in the diagram?
you could have her measure it the other way & between the two of them, determine what would be the right thing to do, couldnt you?
and, r u up all night like i am? lolol


----------



## beaz

Kissnntell said:


> i dont have it right in front of me right now, but what do the measurements say in the diagram?
> you could have her measure it the other way & between the two of them, determine what would be the right thing to do, couldn't you?
> and, r u up all night like i am? lolol


I wouldn't even know how to tell her to measure from under the arm. No, am not up all night just sometimes can't sleep so today got up around 4 am and I knit in the basement but it is unfinished and it is cold down until it warms up some. Am thinking about creating a craft room down there that can also be an extra bedroom but not sure if I want to spend the money. Why are you up all night anyway?


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> You are still ahead of me, I haven't even started the sleeves. When I was in TX, I measured my daughter's sleeve length from the top down to wrist not from the underarm and she measured 19" so do you think I need to be concerned with adjusting the pattern at all?


I don't know how long you like the sleeves, Bea. The pattern makes the sleeves quite long. I did mine top down with icord at the hem, instead of the turned back hem. Because I did top down sleeves, I was able to try on as I went, so didn't measure for length, just stopped about 1/2" shy of the length I wanted. The i-cord brought them to the length I wanted. Mine hit about the middle of my thumb, cuz I like long sleeves. I'll pull it out later and measure for you.

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Well, finally on to the upper back. I spent several hours marking off my stitches with pins only to have them fall out when I was ready to pick them up. Forget that ... being a visual person, I decided to create a chart in Excel that I could play with to determine just how many stitches I could knit and where I could skip. This worked like a charm and so I carry on.


I use the "safety pin" style stitch markers for dividing the length of an edge for picking up stitches. I'm not as tech savvy as you are Bea, I envy your ability to chart. :|

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> I use the "safety pin" style stitch markers for dividing the length of an edge for picking up stitches. I'm not as tech savvy as you are Bea, I envy your ability to chart. :|
> 
> RobbiD


If you ever need it done, I'm here for you.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> If you ever need it done, I'm here for you.


Thanks Bea. I will keep that in mind 

Robbi


----------



## beaz

Question on the upper back: says to K to 4-1/4 so I am ready to start a P row at this point. Should I take out the P row and start the short rows on the K row? Also, how do you measure this, do you count the stitches on the needle or the actual K stitch below the needle?


----------



## Kissnntell

do not count the needle sts cuz they're not knitted yet

not sure re: the other Q:s


----------



## beaz

thank you


----------



## beaz

Confused: On the upper back, I have worked the 4-8-12-16 wraps but after the last wrap and turn, I am on the RS with the 16 stitches behind me. I was working to the last 4 stitches and wrapping on the 4th ST turning and working across the row to the last 4th ST there and repeating. But, now after the last wrap. Now it says "next RS row, pick up and knit wraps or knit paired STS together. How can I do that when half of the wraps are behind me. I would have to K across, P a row to get me back to the RS again so I can pick up the other side of wraps. Hope this makes sense because I don't understand it.


----------



## Kissnntell

i confess i didnt get it either so i just knitted a row then purled a row. figured it would all even out then & nothing show or look wonky. i kno i prob did something worng but i cnat c it so hope no one else does either lol


----------



## nintendomo

beaz, I did what Kisnntell did and it looks fine!


----------



## beaz

Thanks, I took it out stitch by stitch thinking I had missed something so I will redo it. Thanks


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Thanks, I took it out stitch by stitch thinking I had missed something so I will redo it. Thanks


Sorry you had to tink, Beaz. When I did my short rows, my last w&t put the right side facing for the next row, which I knit across to the end, then did a full row of purl, so I think that amounts to the same thing Kissnntell did.

Robbi


----------



## beaz

beaz said:


> Confused: On the upper back, I have worked the 4-8-12-16 wraps but after the last wrap and turn, I am on the RS with the 16 stitches behind me. I was working to the last 4 stitches and wrapping on the 4th ST turning and working across the row to the last 4th ST there and repeating. But, now after the last wrap. Now it says "next RS row, pick up and knit wraps or knit paired STS together. How can I do that when half of the wraps are behind me. I would have to K across, P a row to get me back to the RS again so I can pick up all the wraps. Hope this makes sense because I don't understand it.


Ok, I still don't get this, I have 4 wrapped ST at each end of the circ needle. But, I am on a mid RS row with 4 wraps behind me and 4 wraps in front. If I continue knitting across the row, I will finish the K row. But the pattern says on the next RS row to pick up all the wraps. So, then I will have to complete the K row I am on, then purl the next so I can then pick up and K all the wraps on a RS row. Seems like I will be doing more than what the pattern says. Right now, it looks like a half circle and I do not see what I would call a shoulder slope.


----------



## beaz

beaz said:


> Ok, I still don't get this, I have 4 wrapped ST at each end of the circ needle. But, I am on a mid RS row with 4 wraps behind me and 4 wraps in front. If I continue knitting across the row, I will finish the K row. But the pattern says on the next RS row to pick up all the wraps. So, then I will have to complete the K row I am on, then purl the next so I can then pick up and K all the wraps on a RS row. Seems like I will be doing more than what the pattern says. Right now, it looks like a half circle and I do not see what I would call a shoulder slope.


Re above: If I complete the K row I am on, then I will be picking up those 4 wrapped stitches and then picking up the wrapped stitches on the other end of the P row. Is that correct or did I miss something?


----------



## gdhavens

O.K., you have done all the short rows, the last being a purl row. On this row you have worked across to the w/t. After your turn, you are on the right side. Work all the way across this row. Turn, purl all the way across the row which will pick up the w/t sts on that side. After finishing the rs row and the purl row, you should have picked up all the w/t stitches.

I hope this helps.


----------



## gdhavens

we must have been typing at the same time. Yes, you are correct.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> O.K., you have done all the short rows, the last being a purl row. On this row you have worked across to the w/t. After your turn, you are on the right side. Work all the way across this row. Turn, purl all the way across the row which will pick up the w/t sts on that side. After finishing the rs row and the purl row, you should have picked up all the w/t stitches.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Exactly what I needed to know - thanks for the confirmation


----------



## beaz

I FINISHED! Now on to the sleeves ....


----------



## Kissnntell

good girl!!!! :-D



beaz said:


> I FINISHED! Now on to the sleeves ....


----------



## gdhavens

Atta Girl! I knew you could do it!!!!!


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I FINISHED! Now on to the sleeves ....


Yay, Beaz!!! The end is in sight :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Robbi


----------



## beaz

Not so fast everyone - something is wrong and I don't know what... take a look. It has a bowl effect and if you compare to others upper backs, there is no slope and it doesn't look long enough. I don't think I did the short rows correct because they aren't really short rows. 
Yes, I Knit until 4 sts from the end...wrap and turn but according to instructions:
Purl (or knit) until you are 4 sts from the end... I did not knit back all the way to the end of the row and come back...


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Not so fast everyone - something is wrong and I don't know what... take a look. It has a bowl effect and if you compare to others upper backs, there is no slope and it doesn't look long enough. I don't think I did the short rows correct because they aren't really short rows.
> Yes, I Knit until 4 sts from the end...wrap and turn but according to instructions:
> Purl (or knit) until you are 4 sts from the end... I did not knit back all the way to the end of the row and come back...


Looks pretty good to me Bea. I think you are still expecting it to looked "stepped". Once the shoulders are seemed, and blocked, it will look more "normal".

Robbi


----------



## beaz

Once I laid it out and flattened out and remeasured, I am 1/4 inch short so frogged back to my lifeline and will start again. That's what happens when you measure on the arm of the chair you are sitting on - it just doesn't work.


----------



## beaz

Redone: after the short rows, am I supposed to have the same number of stitches I started out with? After doing for the 3rd time, it looks the same as the previous 2.


----------



## gdhavens

The picture you showed looked just fine. You do have a slope; the ends are the outside of the shoulder and gradually curve up toward the center stitches that were knit every row. As they were knit, the first row above your lifeline goes all the way to the last 4 sts, and your second row, on the opposite row, goes all the way to the last 4 sts. Then next 2 rows will end 8 sts from the edge of the work, so you will have 8 sts on each end from the edge. Then next 2 rows will end 12 sts. from the end. This creates a "curve" rather than a true slope. After you finish your short rows and do the two "to the end" rows, all your stitches will be on one needle. The center stitches that had been knit every row will be the neck section of your sweater and the stitches that were short rowed will be your shoulder slope/curve. To make it easier for you to picture, maybe you can put a marker on each side of the neck stitches. This may help when you sew the shoulder seams.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Redone: after the short rows, am I supposed to have the same number of stitches I started out with? After doing for the 3rd time, it looks the same as the previous 2.


Yes, you should have the same number of stitches. What you showed picture of looked fine to me.

Robbi


----------



## beaz

At what point should I block this sweater (body only with upper back attached) or should I just leave it alone? Should I wait until everything is put together (I still have to do the sleeves) then block? I have pinned the upper back down and steamed it but did not steam the rest of the sweater. Do I pin the entire body just enough to flatten out the edges or measure it to a shape? I have watched videos but they are only using squares. Also, I can still see the areas where I had lifelines. I thought they would go away with the steaming.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma

beaz said:


> At what point should I block this sweater (body only with upper back attached) or should I just leave it alone? Should I wait until everything is put together (I still have to do the sleeves) then block? What method have you used for an acrylic piece? Do I pin it just enough to flatten out the edges or measure it to a shape? I have watched videos but they are only using squares. I cannot use the washer because I don't have a hand wash or delicate cycle and really don't want to use the wet method.


I blocked my pieces before putting them together. I believe the pattern has the measurements on one of the pages and Erica put some blocking tips I. The written instructions.

I wet blocked mine, but you could pin your pieces and then steam them. Be careful to not touch the acrylic with the iron!!


----------



## beaz

Just started the sleeves and am wondering if I should slip the 1st stitch and purl the last. Anyone else doing it and does it really provide a less bulky seam?


----------



## beaz

I am back to this upper back thing again. If you take a look at Carol's sweater parts and compare it to mine, you will see there is no armhole decreasing like her's.


----------



## gdhavens

Sorry Beaz, I don't see the difference you see. The straight part on the sides are the armhole section, going from the cable section to the upper point, then across the shoulder seam section going into the neck section. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I am back to this upper back thing again. If you take a look at Carol's sweater parts and compare it to mine, you will see there is no armhole decreasing like her's.


Beaz, they are the same. Carol's looks like it has armhole decreases because the cables are pulling it in a little. Your picture doesn't look like it shows that far down. I don't know if you can tell from this picture, but mine went straight up too. The combination of the width of the upper back, the upper fronts, and the space created by the bound off stitches and the cast on stitches on the lower back, and shoulder seams are what create the armholes. Yours is looking *great*.

Robbi


----------



## beaz

Thank you. I steamed and left as is and have also steamed the upper yokes, I pinned one on top of the other to make sure they were both the same size and they are drying. Have begun the sleeves.


----------



## beaz

Questions on sleeves:
K2, m1, knit to 2 sts before end, m1, k2-- 2 sts inc'd. Rep inc row every 6th row 1 more times,

Quest: This is considered a set up row then and not counted and actual row 2 is row 1 and count to row 6 from there? 

Quest: every 8th row 5 times - do you continue counting with row 7, etc. or start over with row 1? 

Quest: then every 10th row 4 times - same thing, do you continue counting 8,etc or start over from there with row 1? 

Sorry to be so thick headed with this but I need to understand before I start...my frogs are too old to start again


----------



## gdhavens

Your increases should all be worked on rs rows, and, yes, I usually start recounting rows after the increase row. I usually consider each instruction as a new "repeat". row 1: inc by M1 on each end. Work 5 more rows, on 6th row inc by M1 on each end. Work 7 rows, then 3rd inc row: M1 on each end. Work 7 more rows, then 4th inc row: M1 on each end of row. Work 7 more rows, then 5th inc. row, work 7 more rows, then 6th inc. row, then work 7 more rows and do 7th inc row. Work 9 rows, then 8th inc. row, work 9 rows then 9th inc. row, work 9 more rows, the 10th inc row. This should finish your increases and give you 20 more stitches than your cast on count.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> Your increases should all be worked on rs rows, and, yes, I usually start recounting rows after the increase row. I usually consider each instruction as a new "repeat". row 1: inc by M1 on each end. Work 5 more rows, on 6th row inc by M1 on each end. Work 7 rows, then 3rd inc row: M1 on each end. Work 7 more rows, then 4th inc row: M1 on each end of row. Work 7 more rows, then 5th inc. row, work 7 more rows, then 6th inc. row, then work 7 more rows and do 7th inc row. Work 9 rows, then 8th inc. row, work 9 rows then 9th inc. row, work 9 more rows, the 10th inc row. This should finish your increases and give you 20 more stitches than your cast on count.


When making the M1, should they slant R on right side of needle and L at the end or left side of needle? Or does it matter at all?


----------



## gdhavens

When I increase on a sleeve, I usually just kfb. When I m1, I usually just pick up the bar between 2 sts and knit it. Anyway that you usually do an increase or M1 should work, and it shouldn't really matter which way they lean as they will be at the underarm seam and won't show very much.


----------



## beaz

I will be out of the loop for a few weeks. Am leaving for Texas this morn, then we are driving up to Kansas City and I will return from there. Wish this was the final move for daughter and fam but it is only a stop gap until they find a suitable house. Keep me in your prayers as I will have the 2 kids and the other grandma on the road trip and follow son-in-law. Hope I maintain my sanity as I remember those days of "are we there yet?" So, sweater put on hold for now.


----------



## Kissnntell

have a fun & safe trip!
then u can come back 2 ur sweater w/fresh eyes!!
bye for now!
Judi~


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I will be out of the loop for a few weeks. Am leaving for Texas this morn, then we are driving up to Kansas City and I will return from there. Wish this was the final move for daughter and fam but it is only a stop gap until they find a suitable house. Keep me in your prayers as I will have the 2 kids and the other grandma on the road trip and follow son-in-law. Hope I maintain my sanity as I remember those days of "are we there yet?" So, sweater put on hold for now.


Stay safe, Bea.

Robbi


----------



## gdhavens

Safe trip, Beaz. When we go on a road trip with Grandkids, I bring books and read out loud to them. It does make the trip go faster, and I find that the driver, whomever that is, usually listens along, too. Quality time with a "captive audience", LOL.


----------



## Oh Donna

Beaz-- if things start to get to you, just think to yourself "la la la la la" to tune it out; maybe even put on the radio to a song you like.
Meantime this could turn out to be a special and precious trip with those good people.
I will pray for you that it turns out to be just that, and also that when you get home, your sweater will be EASY to dive back into!
Safe trip.


----------



## nintendomo

Have a good trip, beaz! Tell Kansas City "Hi" for me. I was born and raised there, but I haven't been back in years!


----------



## Kissnntell

can i go w/u???
started my Elizabeth shawl -- 1st real knitted shawl i've done, got chart 1 done, 16 rows & wouldnt ya kno it, i'm 10 sts short?????
sing w/me, now...a froggin i will go, a froggin i will go, hi ho the derrio, a froggin i will go!!!!
wwaaaaah!!


----------



## RobbiD

Kissnntell said:


> can i go w/u???
> started my Elizabeth shawl -- 1st real knitted shawl i've done, got chart 1 done, 16 rows & wouldnt ya kno it, i'm 10 sts short?????
> sing w/me, now...a froggin i will go, a froggin i will go, hi ho the derrio, a froggin i will go!!!!
> wwaaaaah!!


I feel your pain Kissnntell  Just finished an "easy" one. All garter stitch. I still managed to frog nearly as much as I knitted on many days 

RobbiD


----------



## Kissnntell

i decided 2 hek w/froggin ... not that much reeally put in2 it so gonna just clip & start over & save myself the time
lifelines gonna b a deff priority on this one ROFL


----------



## beaz

I am back and trying to block my sweater and as usual, more problems. Not knowing how to go about this, I started pinning the body starting at the curling bottom and tried to go up the sides. It seems there is too much bulk and I am not sure what to do with the armholes. The one on the left indicated by the arrow looks pretty strange, almost like it should have been knit together or something. Need help, please


----------



## gdhavens

I blocked mine after it was all finished. I think it would be easier if you laid it flat on the back and folded the fronts over at the side seam area. The cables do provide some "bulk", and the unusual shape makes it impossible to lay out flat. I hope this helps. By the way, it looks good.


----------



## Oh Donna

What an absolutely gorgeous color, Beaz!!!!


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I am back and trying to block my sweater and as usual, more problems. Not knowing how to go about this, I started pinning the body starting at the curling bottom and tried to go up the sides. It seems there is too much bulk and I am not sure what to do with the armholes. The one on the left indicated by the arrow looks pretty strange, almost like it should have been knit together or something. Need help, please


I blocked mine after it was all finished, too Bea. And, having used acrylic yarn, after washing and drying. Gdhaven is right, the shape makes it nearly impossible to lay open and have it lay flat. Even if you choose to block before you assemble, I would fold the body at the sides. You will be able to see the "waistline" shaping. And your armholes look just like mine did, before the sleeves went in. I know it looks strange right now, but, it will turn out right.

RobbiD

P S Glad you had a safe trip.


----------



## beaz

I am working on my first sleeve and have found a discrepancy in the pattern. The printed sheet I am working from says to shape sleeve until sleeve measures 17" from turning ridge, ending with a WS row - 52 ST rem. 

Another version also ending with a WS row - 60 ST rem.

HOW CAN THIS BE - even my notes from others say it is 52 ST. Another shout out for H E L P


----------



## beaz

Why does my one pattern say to CO 30 ST for the sleeves and the other says 34. Could someone please send me the pattern, I don't know if I trashed the wrong copy or what. If someone made the size 34 version, please tell me how many stitches you cast on for the sleeve - I hate to now think I need to frog the entire sleeve. Thanks


----------



## nintendomo

Beaz - The "cast on 30 sts" for the size 34 was from the sleeve pattern that Erica published before the rest of the pattern. The actual pattern from her website says to cast on 34 for the size 34. That is the one I went for!!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## beaz

nintendomo said:


> Beaz - The "cast on 30 sts" for the size 34 was from the sleeve pattern that Erica published before the rest of the pattern. The actual pattern from her website says to cast on 34 for the size 34. That is the one I went for!!!
> 
> Hope this helps!


Great, frogging entire sleeve again - thanks


----------



## nintendomo

I'm sorry! I wonder if 4 stitches would make that much difference?


----------



## beaz

Am trying to work out the sleeve increases on paper and it is not working. Start with 34 ST + 1st inc =2, = every 6th row 1 time = 2 + every 8th row 5 times = 10 - every 10th row 4 times = 8: grand total 56 ST - where am I supposed to get 60?? Am truly at a loss - what am I missing? Looking back, I see several people from original posting on page 80-1 had this problem and one even wrote to Erica but never heard back. Has anyone ever heard anything on this?


----------



## beaz

nintendomo said:


> I'm sorry! I wonder if 4 stitches would make that much difference?


Already in the frog pond, too late


----------



## beaz

nintendomo said:


> I'm sorry! I wonder if 4 stitches would make that much difference?


Already in the frog pond so too late. I thought it looked a little tight when I started but thought that is what pattern said.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Already in the frog pond so too late. I thought it looked a little tight when I started but thought that is what pattern said.


Bea, I did top down sleeves, so decreased the sleeves instead of increasing. If I were you, I would co 38 sts instead of 34. The sleeves are rather narrow, so a little extra at the cuff won't hurt. Then just do the increases as they are written, and you should end up with 60 sts. Hope this helps.

Robbi


----------



## gdhavens

Sorry, Beaz. I can't help because I did the top down knit in sleeves (no seaming). When doing these sleeves, you measure your upper arm, add in the necessary "ease" then multiply by your st. gauge, to come up with the number of stitches needed for your sleeve at the underarm. Perhaps this could help you to decide how many sts to cast on and increase?????


----------



## wanorniron

RobbiD said:


> Bea, I did top down sleeves, so decreased the sleeves instead of increasing. If I were you, I would co 38 sts instead of 34. The sleeves are rather narrow, so a little extra at the cuff won't hurt. Then just do the increases as they are written, and you should end up with 60 sts. Hope this helps.
> 
> Robbi


I agree with Robbi, I cast on the extra 4 stitches as the sleeve was narrow.


----------



## beaz

Here we go again on the sleeve cap: For the size 34, I am okay until the 40 ST, then with the next 2 sets of decreases, I come up with 24 - NOT the 26 as stated. In the end, I am left with 12 ST - NOT the 16 as stated. I am really frustrated with this part of the pattern: If I cannot justify it on paper, then I won't knit it.


----------



## gdhavens

Beaz, this is how I read the pattern for the smallest (34) size:

Size 34 Ericas sunburst sweater

Sleeves
Cast on 30 sts. Work 6 rows.

Next row, right side row, purl (this is your turning row for the hem)

Next row, wrong side, purl (beginning of stockinette sleeve)

SHAPE SLEEVE:

K2, M1, knit to last 2 sts before end, M1, K2 (2 sts increased) 32 sts.

Repeat increase row on the next 6th row (patt says on every 6th row 1 time)	34 sts

Repeat increase row on every 8th row 5 times (total of 10 sts inc.) 44 sts.

Repeat increase row on every 10th row 4 times 52 sts,

Work even on stockinette stitch until sleeve measures 17 in from turning ridge, ending with a WS row. (52 sts on needle)

SLEEVE CAP: BO 4 sts at the beginning of the next 2 rows. (44 st remain)

Dec 1 stitch at each end of needle every other row 3 times (38 sts)

Dec 1 stitch each end of needle every 4th row 3 times (32 sts.)	

Dec 1 stitch each end of needle every other row 4 times (24 sts remain)

Bind off 2 at beginning of next 4 rows (16 sts.)

Bind off all stitches.

Remember, measure to see if this size is the size you want for your sweater. As I am a very large person, I have difficulty working with these small numbers. This is what I read and figured for your size. I hope this helps.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> Beaz, this is how I read the pattern for the smallest (34) size:
> 
> Size 34 Ericas sunburst sweater
> 
> Sleeves
> Cast on 30 sts. Work 6 rows.
> 
> Next row, right side row, purl (this is your turning row for the hem)
> 
> Next row, wrong side, purl (beginning of stockinette sleeve)
> 
> SHAPE SLEEVE:
> 
> K2, M1, knit to last 2 sts before end, M1, K2 (2 sts increased) 32 sts.
> 
> Repeat increase row on the next 6th row (patt says on every 6th row 1 time)	34 sts
> 
> Repeat increase row on every 8th row 5 times (total of 10 sts inc.) 44 sts.
> 
> Repeat increase row on every 10th row 4 times 52 sts,
> 
> Work even on stockinette stitch until sleeve measures 17 in from turning ridge, ending with a WS row. (52 sts on needle)
> 
> SLEEVE CAP: BO 4 sts at the beginning of the next 2 rows. (44 st remain)
> 
> Dec 1 stitch at each end of needle every other row 3 times (38 sts)
> 
> Dec 1 stitch each end of needle every 4th row 3 times (32 sts.)
> 
> Dec 1 stitch each end of needle every other row 4 times (24 sts remain)
> 
> Bind off 2 at beginning of next 4 rows (16 sts.)
> 
> Bind off all stitches.
> 
> Remember, measure to see if this size is the size you want for your sweater. As I am a very large person, I have difficulty working with these small numbers. This is what I read and figured for your size. I hope this helps.


The numbers you show are for the original version, not the revised. That is why I frogged the sleeve I had because I couldn't match the numbers for the pattern. The revision starts with CO 34 stitches, now I am told to CO 38 to compensate for the error. This should not happen.


----------



## beaz

Anyone know why the first page of pattern regarding the sleeve and sleeve cap was changed to a higher ST count? I have gone back through the first 99 pages and find where there was a problem but never did see a solution. I am afraid to start again because ST counts do not add up.


----------



## wanorniron

I think Erica amended the original pattern cos I have two copies with different stitch counts.


----------



## beaz

wanorniron said:


> I think Erica amended the original pattern cos I have two copies with different stitch counts.


Yes, she did and apparently the one with sleeve starting with 34 ST is the revision.

How did you do your sleeves?


----------



## beaz

nintendomo said:


> I'm sorry! I wonder if 4 stitches would make that much difference?


The sleeve cap numbers are also wrong even with the 34 ST - how did you do yours?


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Yes, she did and apparently the one with sleeve starting with 34 ST is the revision.
> 
> How did you do your sleeves?


She revised the sleeves because she found them too tight, as it was originally written.

Robbi


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Here we go again on the sleeve cap: For the size 34, I am okay until the 40 ST, then with the next 2 sets of decreases, I come up with 24 - NOT the 26 as stated. In the end, I am left with 12 ST - NOT the 16 as stated. I am really frustrated with this part of the pattern: If I cannot justify it on paper, then I won't knit it.


I come up with 17. One more, or less, won't matter.

Start decreases from 60 sts
BO 5 sts next two rows =10 sts dec leaving 50
Dec 1 *each end* next row=2 dec leaving 48
Dec 1 each end every other row* 4X's*=8 dec leaving 40
Dec 1 each end every 4th row *3X's*=6 dec leaving 34
Dec 1 each end every other row* 4X's*=8 dec leaving 26
BO 2 sts next three rows=6 dec leaving 20
BO 3 sts next=3 dec leaving 17 (pattern says 16)
BO all stitches

Hope this helps.

Robbi


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> I come up with 17. One more, or less, won't matter.
> 
> Start decreases from 60 sts
> BO 5 sts next two rows =10 sts dec leaving 50
> Dec 1 *each end* next row=2 dec leaving 48
> Dec 1 each end every other row* 4X's*=8 dec leaving 40
> Dec 1 each end every 4th row *3X's*=6 dec leaving 34
> Dec 1 each end every other row* 4X's*=8 dec leaving 26
> BO 2 sts next three rows=6 dec leaving 20
> BO 3 sts next=3 dec leaving 17 (pattern says 16)
> BO all stitches
> 
> You are up early - I don't have 60 ST, I only come up with 56 and end up in the negative


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> RobbiD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I come up with 17. One more, or less, won't matter.
> 
> Start decreases from 60 sts 54 sts
> BO 5 sts next two rows =10 sts dec leaving 50 44sts
> Dec 1 *each end* next row=2 dec leaving 48 42sts
> Dec 1 each end every other row* 4X's*=8 dec leaving 40 3X's=6 dec leaving 36sts
> Dec 1 each end every 4th row *3X's*=6 dec leaving 34 30 sts
> Dec 1 each end every other row* 4X's*=8 dec leaving 26 22 sts
> BO 2 sts next three rows=6 dec leaving 20  next 4 rows= 8 dec leaving 14sts
> BO 3 sts next=3 dec leaving 17 (pattern says 16) eliminate this row
> BO all stitches
> 
> You are up early - I don't have 60 ST, I only come up with 56
> 
> 
> 
> Baby (our shepherd) was hogging the bed, so decided when I fell off the bed I might as well stay up :lol:
> 
> Starting with 56 instead of 60 sts would explain the difference. Looks like you are following the original sleeve pattern for the size 36 sleeve. You would end up with 14 sts after all the decreases. It should still work out fine, the sleeve will just be a bit narrower.
> 
> Robbi
Click to expand...


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> Baby (our shepherd) was hogging the bed, so decided when I fell off the bed I might as well stay up :lol:
> 
> Starting with 56 instead of 60 sts would explain the difference. Looks like you are following the original sleeve pattern for the size 36 sleeve. You would end up with 14 sts after all the decreases. It should still work out fine, the sleeve will just be a bit narrower.
> 
> Robbi


Following the pattern you sent me with the CO 34 ST


----------



## beaz

Ok, thanks - I am off for a morning of shopping.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Ok, thanks - I am off for a morning of shopping.


Have fun!!


----------



## beaz

I am ready to start the sleeves again and still have not heard anything from Erica. Has anyone slipped the first ST purlwise and knit the last stitch? Am reading it makes for a nice seam, while another says you need the bumps. Am inclined to go with the first - what do you think?


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I am ready to start the sleeves again and still have not heard anything from Erica. Has anyone slipped the first ST purlwise and knit the last stitch? Am reading it makes for a nice seam, while another says you need the bumps. Am inclined to go with the first - what do you think?


I'm inclined to agree with you, Bea. I think it makes it easier to seam with a slip stitch edge.

Robbi


----------



## beaz

I have about completed the 1st sleeve, just need to bind off.
Pattern says BO 2 ST at beg of next row (RS). BO all remaining stitches. So, I BO the 2 ST and knit across but do I then BO all remaining ST on purl side? Also not sure of the cap since my numbers did not come out right. For those of you who knit the sleeve to be seamed, does the cap look deep enough and shouldn't it be rounded at the top?? I started originally with 30 ST, frogged whole thing and restarted with 34, then tried with 36 and it looked too wide so went with the 34.


----------



## Kissnntell

nope. looks fine 2 me
it will round out when u put it 2gthr 
looking good, chickie-poo!!


----------



## beaz

So, On the sleeve bind offs:
Pattern says BO 2 ST at beg of next row (RS) DONE. 

BO all remaining stitches. So, do I BO the 2 ST and knit across and then BO all remaining ST on PURL side?

OR:
Do I just bind off the entire row including the 2 ST already bound off?


----------



## Kissnntell

if i remember rite, i K across then BO the P sts

if she wanted us 2 BO2 then the rest, she would have said to just BO entire row
dont u think?
hope i did it right! lol
altho i dont really think it would show much either way, but this way gives u another row for height & closer 2 a rounded edge


----------



## beaz

Kissnntell said:


> if i remember rite, i K across then BO the P sts
> 
> if she wanted us 2 BO2 then the rest, she would have said to just BO entire row
> dont u think?
> hope i did it right! lol
> altho i dont really think it would show much either way, but this way gives u another row for height & closer 2 a rounded edge


Thanks, I jut wanted to be sure


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I have about completed the 1st sleeve, just need to bind off.
> Pattern says BO 2 ST at beg of next row (RS). BO all remaining stitches. So, I BO the 2 ST and knit across but do I then BO all remaining ST on purl side? Also not sure of the cap since my numbers did not come out right. For those of you who knit the sleeve to be seamed, does the cap look deep enough and shouldn't it be rounded at the top?? I started originally with 30 ST, frogged whole thing and restarted with 34, then tried with 36 and it looked too wide so went with the 34.


Looks good to me.

Robbi


----------



## gdhavens

It's been about 14 months since we started knitting this beautiful sweater. Have any more been completed?


----------



## beaz

I am at a standstill right now - not due to problems this time. All the pieces are knit and just need to be sewn together, then i cord.


----------



## gdhavens

Oh, Beaz, please do sew that baby together and get that Icord started. I had never done an Icord before this sweater, and it wasn't hard at all. Of course, sewing things together is my drawback, so that is why I did picking up stitches whenever I could. The only seam I had to sew was the front yoke to the top of front section.


----------



## beaz

I know I need to finally finish this thing. I am planning on taking out the bound off edge of 16 st on the back and doing the 3 needle bind off at the shoulder instead. Next plan is to do the i cord before I attach the sleeves. The thought of attaching the sleeves scare me off because the underarm portion has that one area where the cable is and it is rather thick and somewhat double and I cannot image how to seam it and feel it would be uncomfortable once done. Need to reblock some of the pieces because I blocked them together one on top of the other so they would be the same size and, of course, only the top piece got blocked.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I know I need to finally finish this thing. I am planning on taking out the bound off edge of 16 st on the back and doing the 3 needle bind off at the shoulder instead. Next plan is to do the i cord before I attach the sleeves. The thought of attaching the sleeves scare me off because the underarm portion has that one area where the cable is and it is rather thick and somewhat double and I cannot image how to seam it and feel it would be uncomfortable once done. Need to reblock some of the pieces because I blocked them together one on top of the other so they would be the same size and, of course, only the top piece got blocked.


I did the icord before the sleeves, too. I couldn't fathom having the sleeves flopping around and getting in the way while trying to do the icord, as I had never done one before either.

Robbi


----------



## catlover1960

I have completed my sweater. Just need to add buttons. The first 2 I did were for gifts, but this one is mine. I will post pictures when I get the buttons on.


----------



## Knitophile

Just in case anyone who knitted Erica's Cardigan missed it, see this posting re Erica's latest success:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262761-1.html


----------



## RobbiD

Knitophile said:


> Just in case anyone who knitted Erica's Cardigan missed it, see this posting re Erica's latest success:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262761-1.html


Thanks for the link


----------



## beaz

Hi ladies: If any of you fellow KAL's are out there I would like to know the best method of seaming the yoke to the body. I have been doing a lot of sewing and am now back to my sweater. Thanks


----------



## gdhavens

I think I just whip stitched mine on. Glad to see you back working on this. I think I would like to make me another one in a better quality yarn.


----------



## beaz

I guess I am doing the mattress stitch, going into the vee on one side and the bar on the other. However, sometimes the vee is the very last stitch and just doesn't look right and I am finding the cable side is slightly longer. I am on the second yoke and keep doing it over. Good to hear back from you...I actually miss everyone.


----------



## gdhavens

It was fun working on these sweaters in a group KAL, wasn't it.


----------



## nintendomo

I stitched mine on as well. I need to make another one as mine was way to big. I even did a swatch! I gave it to a friend and she absolutely loves it. I am going to make another one and be way more careful with the guage. I will make a GIANT swatch!!!!


----------



## RobbiD

nintendomo said:


> I stitched mine on as well. I need to make another one as mine was way to big. I even did a swatch! I gave it to a friend and she absolutely loves it. I am going to make another one and be way more careful with the guage. I will make a GIANT swatch!!!!


If I remember right, I think the hardest part was getting the row count on the gauge correct. With it being knitted side to side on the body of the sweater, the rows to the inch are actually more important than the stitches to the inch. I know I had to frog the whole body of the sweater because it was waaaaay to big. I remember a post on KP, within the last week, giving a link to an article that said different needle materials can effect rows to the inch, in getting gauge, as well as stitches to the inch.

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

gdhavens said:


> It was fun working on these sweaters in a group KAL, wasn't it.


It sure was. I miss the friends I made here 

RobbiD


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I guess I am doing the mattress stitch, going into the vee on one side and the bar on the other. However, sometimes the vee is the very last stitch and just doesn't look right and I am finding the cable side is slightly longer. I am on the second yoke and keep doing it over. Good to hear back from you...I actually miss everyone.


Hi Bea. I think I just whip stitched mine, too. I never could get the hang of any of the others. But, here is a link for different seaming techniques. I think it was posted here at the beginning of the KAL. http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/beyond_the_basics/seaming.aspx

Robbi


----------



## beaz

Need some help from whoever is out there: I have sewn the right front yoke and have attempted 3 times to sew the left. The last time, the angle was off and I just removed the stitching. But, what am I supposed to do with the fronts where the buttons and buttonholes go as the sweater does not line up vertically - I do not have a straight edge. Am I supposed to steam and stretch it out so it is all even or what.


----------



## catlover1960

If I remember correctly the stair step look will go away when you do the I-cord edging on the fronts. On one side you will leave spaces for the buttonholes and the other side you will just continue the I-cord all the way around. The I-cord give a nice rounded edge all the way around the fronts and the neck edge.


----------



## murf

That's right, cat lover 1960. Beaz, your pic of the left front is right also.


----------



## gdhavens

When you do the I-cord, you space your buttonholes evenly on the "ends" of the cables, then when you sew the buttons on, you place them in the same areas as the buttonholes on the other side. The I-cord makes all the difference in the look. The most important thing is for the cables to line up on the front I think. I love that color.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:



> Need some help from whoever is out there: I have sewn the right front yoke and have attempted 3 times to sew the left. The last time, the angle was off and I just removed the stitching. But, what am I supposed to do with the fronts where the buttons and buttonholes go as the sweater does not line up vertically - I do not have a straight edge. Am I supposed to steam and stretch it out so it is all even or what.


As everyone else has said, the I-cord will smooth out the cast on and bind off edges. The I-cord serves as the finishing edge as well making the loops for the button "holes". You chose an absolutely beautiful color. Makes me want to make another one :}

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

I have watched the videos for the invisible cast on where they use scrap yarn along with the working yarn. This one never shows what to do with the scrap yarn once you are done:





Another shows once you are done, the needle is inserted through all the stitches and the scrap yarn is removed. I don't think this is what I should be doing either because now I will have live stitches.

Could someone please elaborate on this for me - should I use scrap yarn or just cast on?


----------



## gdhavens

What are you casting on for? If the Icord, I think I picked up sts for the attached Icord at the side seam area of the right side of the sweater in the area where we had a 4 st border from the side to the back to the other side.


BTW, I don't often go to links posted because I have a metered internet service and most of these are youtube type videos and use too much of my usage allotment. I hope my post helps. If not, let me know more and maybe I can be more helpful.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> What are you casting on for? If the Icord, I think I picked up sts for the attached Icord at the side seam area of the right side of the sweater in the area where we had a 4 st border from the side to the back to the other side.
> 
> BTW, I don't often go to links posted because I have a metered internet service and most of these are youtube type videos and use too much of my usage allotment. I hope my post helps. If not, let me know more and maybe I can be more helpful.


Sorry, yes it is the I cord


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I haven't even begun this sweater ... yet.
However, I have done the perimeter (of a baby blanket) in i-cord. I assume you're working an i-cord all around and will be grafting the four beginning stitches to the last four. I wish I'd thought about keeping the start on scrap yarn! It might have taken me less than an hour to graft those four stitches at the end. If you begin it on scrap yarn, you will remove the scrap yarn when you graft the start to the finish - _probably_ removing one stitch at a time.


----------



## gdhavens

If I remember correctly, the Icord goes only from the right hand side "seam" area, up the front, around the neck and back down the left front to the left side "seam" area. It is supposed to line up with the 4 st border that starts after the cable increases are completed and you are doing the straight repeats of the chart. These 4 sts look like the Icord across the back so you don't have to knit it separately, and the ends of the Icord don't meet. When finished, it looks like the Icord goes all the way around the sweater. It really is a well written, designed sweater.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I have watched the videos for the invisible cast on where they use scrap yarn along with the working yarn. This one never shows what to do with the scrap yarn once you are done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shows once you are done, the needle is inserted through all the stitches and the scrap yarn is removed. I don't think this is what I should be doing either because now I will have live stitches.
> 
> Could someone please elaborate on this for me - should I use scrap yarn or just cast on?


Hi Bea. If I remember correctly, I just picked up the first 3 stitches of the i-cord as it says in the pattern. I did my i-cord around the entire sweater, not just the front edges and neckline. I did start at what would be equivalent to a side seam, worked around and sewed the bind off edge to the beginning edge of the i-cord. Picking up the first 3 stitches, instead of casting on, made the beginning a gradual "slope" instead of a "defined" beginning edge. (Clear as mud? :shock: )

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

I am afraid to start the I-cord. Should I use a smaller needle for the I-cord? Is there a difference from CO 3 stitches and then pick up 1 or as Erica states pick up 3 st and then CO 1. Also, everything I see says to start on the WS and some KPers have started on the RS - what is the best way to do this since I cannot find online pics to show the difference. The video here: 



casts on 3 stitches but it looks like she then has a tail - so what happens to that tail? Sorry for being so dense but if I don't understand, I don't do.
One more thing: all the I-cord button bands have this very prominent loopy thing (I don't like that). Seems like there would have to be a very long shank on the button. Is this what you all did?


----------



## gdhavens

Follow Erica's directions, step by step. Pick up the sts with right side facing. I think you start on the right "side seam" area. Any tails will be woven in after finishing. As to the button "loop" I think this was just made by skipping a few sts when making the I-cord. As you make your attached I-cord, you are working the sweater "pick up" sts as the last st on your I-cord. You work to the place you want the first button loop, skip 2, 3, 4 or however many sts on the sweater that you think your loop needs to be for the button, then go back to catching in the sweater sts to the I-cord until you get to the next button loop place. You just do this as many times as you want button loops, then continue on around the neck and front.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> I am afraid to start the I-cord. Should I use a smaller needle for the I-cord? Is there a difference from CO 3 stitches and then pick up 1 or as Erica states pick up 3 st and then CO 1. Also, everything I see says to start on the WS and some KPers have started on the RS - what is the best way to do this since I cannot find online pics to show the difference. The video here:
> 
> 
> 
> casts on 3 stitches but it looks like she then has a tail - so what happens to that tail? Sorry for being so dense but if I don't understand, I don't do.
> One more thing: all the I-cord button bands have this very prominent loopy thing (I don't like that). Seems like there would have to be a very long shank on the button. Is this what you all did?


Hi Bea. I picked up the 3 sts along the edge, as it is in the sweater pattern. It made for a less noticeable starting point. I followed the instructions on the i-cord video by picking up a good number stitches along the sweater edge with the left point of the circular needle. I found that I like the look of the i-cord better when worked from the wrong side, but it is a matter of preference. I worked the tail into the middle of the i-cord, when finished, with a darning needle. 
I have yet to put the buttons on my sweater, and you can't tell that there are loops to serve as button holes unless you look for them. The loops are just a space in the i-cord that you leave unattached to the sweater. It is only a few rows, so it doesn't really show when no button is there. I used the same size needle as the rest of the sweater. I think if you used a smaller needle, it would be noticeable and make the cord tighter, and harder to space.

Robbi


----------



## beaz

OK, I am not getting it - have watched the videos and understand them but have not tried the method. Have tried by the sweater pattern and I don't get it - knotted mess. I don't have nice stitches to pick up as they are purl and knit edges plus my working yarn is being dragged along the front or RS. Have tried to follow this:

When working applied cord in a strongly contrasting color, blips of the MC are liable to poke through on the side that faces you as you work. We used to get around that by applying cord always from the INside of the garment, thus the OUTside would be perfect. However, we were precluded from working free-lance cord as surface decoration, or any situation where both sides are visible. Enter, Joyce Williams and her anti-blip-technique (see below).

Applied I-Cord is identical to I-Cord Cast Off, but worked with picked-up stitches instead of raw sts. Begin by picking up some sts along the selvedge to be bordered (a smaller size needle is helpful). 
On a second needle, cast on 3 (or 2) Cord sts. Transfer them to the pick-up needle and,
*k2 (or 1), slip 1, k1 (picked up stitch), psso. Replace 3 (or 2) sts to left needle and repeat from *.

If a strongly contrasting I-Cord color is used, Joyce Williams' method will eliminate blips of the MC from showing through the work as follows:
*k2 (or 1), slip 1, k1 (picked up stitch), yo, p2sso. 
Replace 3 (or 2) sts to left needle and repeat from *.

But it still not right. The other videos start with 3 stitches on the right needle. What the heck am I doing wrong. There is no sliding the stitches to the other end of the needle either.


----------



## gdhavens

I will see if I can remember how I did mine. I picked up 3 sts from the bottom edge of my right front where the decreases began at the side seam area, I knit these 3 sts then cast on 1 with a backwards loop, giving me 4 sts on my needle. Now I may have gotten lazy here, but I don't remember picking up a lot of sts along the edge. I think I just picked up one at a time as I came to it. So at this point, I have 4 sts (3 knit and a backwards loop) on my right needle, and a few picked up sts on my left needle. This is where the I-cord part comes in. You are always knitting from the right to the left on the 4 st cord. So now, I slide my sts to the opposite end of the right needle, making it the left needle (your yarn will be behind you 4 sts) You knit the first 3 sts, slip the 4th st, pick up a st from the sweater edge and pass the slipped 4th st over the picked up stitch. Slide these 4 sts to the other end of your needle (yarn will again cross behind the 4 sts on your needle) making it your left needle, and repeat the K3, sl 1, pick up one and pass the slipped 4th st over the picked up st. I hope this helps you some. If I am wrong, I hope someone will come along that can give you better/correct information. I had never done an I-cord before and this seemed to work for me. Good Luck!

Oh, by the way, I don't watch videos much. I find they just confuse me more. I am a "just one stitch at a time" type person. I get overwhelmed with too much information.


----------



## beaz

Thanks for all the information but it is still not working. I have searched for how to pick up stitches but nothing shows what part of the stitch to pick up. One place picked up only in the back part of the stitch, but it looked like stockinette on both sides. Questions:

(1) Working from the back do I pick up only purl bumps but then if I knit the three stitches, it will put a purl on the front. So, should I P those 3 stitches instead of K? 
(2) If I work from the front, do I then only pick up the K stitches and from the back loop only or what? That way the K stitches should all match the pattern.


----------



## nintendomo

Beaz, I couldn't get the hang of the applied icord either! I have made tons of icord, but never the applied. I ended up doing a 6 stitch cable border which I really liked. For the buttonholes, I think I just did a yarn over, although any kind of buttonhole would do. This is the link if you want to take a look:

http://olgajazzzy.blogspot.com/2007/04/get-technical-pix-heavy.html

I am pretty sure I picked up stitches from the front, by putting the needle through the v.


----------



## gdhavens

I worked from the right/public side of the work. I did mine a year ago so may be wrong, but I probably picked up one "leg" of the stitch. You could probably pick up both legs, but remember it is only one stitch so work through both legs when you knit it. You will be picking up from the edge of the stitch, not the top, so you will actually be catching the edge stitch of 3 rows (at least, that is what I did. Remember, no knitting police so if it works for you it is "right".)


----------



## beaz

I am back again and still frustrated-have watched all the videos and have worked on a sample until the ends are all distorted. My problem is still not knowing how to pick up stitches. It is hard to pick up salvage stitches when I didn't prepare for any. Also on the pattern it says: K3, SL1, PU 1 and PSSO. Seems to me by SL1 and PU 1, you are using 2 stitches and leaving a gap. (I have tried it and there is a gap) I have seen SL 1, then K1 and PSSO which makes more sense to me. Anyway my problem is more with the PU. Guess next I will try CO 3 st and move to L needle if nothing else works. Another video says there really isn't any difference between PU and PU and K so maybe I will try that, at least all my stitches will be uniform. Thoughts please and thank you...


----------



## beaz

Tried again, this time picking an entire edge stitch with a crochet needle and I don't like the look of it either. Would someone be able to show me a pic of the backside of the I cord at the bottom edge so I could see the stitches. I cannot seem to make a nice transition that does not either have a fluff of stitches or stretched out stitches that are elongated. Having never done this before, I would think the reverse side should be a smooth transition like it was purposely knit that way to begin with and not added as an afterthought.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Tried again, this time picking an entire edge stitch with a crochet needle and I don't like the look of it either. Would someone be able to show me a pic of the backside of the I cord at the bottom edge so I could see the stitches. I cannot seem to make a nice transition that does not either have a fluff of stitches or stretched out stitches that are elongated. Having never done this before, I would think the reverse side should be a smooth transition like it was purposely knit that way to begin with and not added as an afterthought.


Will try to post a pic for you later in the day Bea.

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

Found my answers in Pinterest - will go on now


----------



## beaz

Anyone out there who did the I cord all around the sweater???? I would like to know how you handled the vertical button band part, I plain knit 2-3 rows and continued but would like more input. My goal is to finish this for Christmas - Thanks


----------



## gdhavens

I did not do the Icord around the whole sweater, just the front part. I am not sure what you mean "handled the vertical button band part." That is the only part I did do the Icord on, along with the neck. When I got to where I wanted a button hole, I just did the K4 Icord without attaching it to the sweater body (maybe 4 rounds?) then when the loop was the size I needed for my buttons, I started attaching the Icord again until I got to where I wanted the next buttonhole/loop. Does this make sense?


----------



## beaz

Ugh, I accidentally hit the wrong button and lost all my typing. Yes, I understand what you are saying. I read that when going around a curve or a corner, to add several plain knit rows to make a nice transition...so that is what I did when I came to the button band. I did start on the left side rather than the right because I wasn't sure about I cords and didn't want to do the button tabs. I am not totally happy how the yoke part is starting to look because it doesn't lay as flat as I think it should and I may have to play around with picking up the second stitch rather than the first...I don't know yet. I know I may have been a pain in the neck and needed a hold of hand holding, but I appreciate your responding.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Anyone out there who did the I cord all around the sweater???? I would like to know how you handled the vertical button band part, I plain knit 2-3 rows and continued but would like more input. My goal is to finish this for Christmas - Thanks


I just continued the I-cord, without attaching it to the sweater for a few rows. However many you need to make a space large enough for your button to fit through. My was about 4 rounds of unattached i-cord. About 1/2", maybe? Then just started attaching it again.

Robbi


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> I just continued the I-cord, without attaching it to the sweater for a few rows. However many you need to make a space large enough for your button to fit through. My was about 4 rounds of unattached i-cord. About 1/2", maybe? Then just started attaching it again.
> 
> Robbi


Not quite to that part yet as I started on the other side. Wanted to do the button side first before the button tabs but I will remember what you said. Thanks


----------



## beaz

Need your advice and expertise:
I am halfway around with the I cord and need advice on 3 or 4 buttons. At this point, the buttons are just laying on top. How many buttons do you recommend? (mine are 1 inch) Did you sweater pull with only 3 buttons and did the sweater seem smaller with the I cord all the way around?? Please take a look at my 2 pics and let me know ... thanks

oops: it looks like the button hole or tab may be on the wrong side. Since my daughter is left handed, maybe it won't make a difference. Can't wait to be done with this sweater and hope it fits.


----------



## wanorniron

I like 3 buttons as it looks a little less crowded.


----------



## beaz

thank you


----------



## gdhavens

I put 3 on mine. Mine pulls a little, but that is because it is a bit smaller than I should have made it through the stomach. Your sweater looks lovely. Good job Beaz.


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Need your advice and expertise:
> I am halfway around with the I cord and need advice on 3 or 4 buttons. At this point, the buttons are just laying on top. How many buttons do you recommend? (mine are 1 inch) Did you sweater pull with only 3 buttons and did the sweater seem smaller with the I cord all the way around?? Please take a look at my 2 pics and let me know ... thanks
> 
> oops: it looks like the button hole or tab may be on the wrong side. Since my daughter is left handed, maybe it won't make a difference. Can't wait to be done with this sweater and hope it fits.


Oooh, I like your buttons! I used 4, but I made my sweater longer. I think yours looks better with just 3. 4 looks too crowded.

RobbiD


----------



## beaz

RobbiD said:


> Oooh, I like your buttons! I used 4, but I made my sweater longer. I think yours looks better with just 3. 4 looks too crowded.
> 
> RobbiD


Thanks, Robbie - 3 it is - daughter voiced in on this too


----------



## beaz

Sleeves are next and would like to know the best method of sewing the sleeves onto the sweater. Can anyone jump in on this for me - thanks


----------



## RobbiD

beaz said:


> Sleeves are next and would like to know the best method of sewing the sleeves onto the sweater. Can anyone jump in on this for me - thanks


Can't help on this one. I did mine top down. No seaming. Sorry.

RobbiD


----------



## gdhavens

I also did the knit in, top down sleeves. No seaming!!! There is a youtube video that explains this nicely. I think if you google "knit in, top down sleeves" the video should be listed. If I remember correctly, there are two parts to the video.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> I also did the knit in, top down sleeves. No seaming!!! There is a youtube video that explains this nicely. I think if you google "knit in, top down sleeves" the video should be listed. If I remember correctly, there are two parts to the video.


I remember those videos but I elected not to do the top down. I just need to attach the sleeves to the body. I seamed the sleeves with the Bickford method but I don't think that would work for this. Thanks


----------



## beaz

Help with sleeves - I've posting a topic in the pattern request section hoping someone can help me. I do not have a clue as to how to sew in the sleeves or even how to pin it. Don't know what side to work from and where do the sleeves go, inside the sweater or out. Please if you have done the sleeves separately, can you give me some advice. Thank you


----------



## gdhavens

I just tried googling "setting a sleeve into a knit sweater" and a lot of sites came up. Maybe one of these can help you.

When I sew in sleeves, I hold the sleeve and sweater together with right sides together and the underarm seams lined up and the center top of the sleeve lined up with the shoulder seam. I hope this helps some.


----------



## beaz

gdhavens said:


> I just tried googling "setting a sleeve into a knit sweater" and a lot of sites came up. Maybe one of these can help you.
> 
> When I sew in sleeves, I hold the sleeve and sweater together with right sides together and the underarm seams lined up and the center top of the sleeve lined up with the shoulder seam. I hope this helps some.


Thank you - all the sites that I have seen do not have the side seam of the sweater sewn together yet ... so this was throwing me.


----------



## gdhavens

I think you can probably lay the sweater out so that you can locate the "side seam" and mark that in the armhole. Then place the arm in the armhole so that the sleeve seam lines up with your marker. If it were me, I would then open the sweater so that the right/public side of the sweater front is facing the right/public side of the sleeve and you are seeing the inside of the sweater. You can then pin the sleeve to the sweater, working in any fullness, so that you can sew it in. I hope this works for you.

Yes, I have done sweaters where the sleeve is sewn in before seaming, but I don't think it makes a lot of difference. I just tried googling "sewing in sleeves in a knit in the round sweater" and a few sites came up. Maybe one of these may help.


----------



## beaz

Hi, me again. Happy New Year! Am ready for the buttons. My 1" buttons have a short shank and I am concerned how this is going to work with the I cord. Will I need to make a shank under the shank and will the I cord go around the button. What did others do?


----------



## gdhavens

I had no problem with the shank on my buttons. They worked just fine.


----------



## CarolZ

Hi Beaz, 

IMHO, I'd place the first button and see how it fits to the I-cord. Experiment with it and you'll find the best fit as we don't know the density of your I-cord versus others who have made this sweater. I wish you great luck!

BTW, I love the color in which you chose to make it. I just might have to make a second sweater in this pattern!


----------



## beaz

Thank you for your assistance, today is button day.


----------



## CarolZ

I wish you the best of luck in your buttons. I cannot wait to see your final pictures of your sweater. You've worked long and hard to finish this project and I hope you have much joy in wearing it now that it's finished.


----------



## beaz

CarolZ said:


> I wish you the best of luck in your buttons. I cannot wait to see your final pictures of your sweater. You've worked long and hard to finish this project and I hope you have much joy in wearing it now that it's finished.


Thanks Carol. I did a test on a button yesterday using double yarn and it will be okay. So today I finish and tomorrow I will drive out to Kansas to deliver it to daughter and help them with wallpaper removal in their new home. Will post a pic when completed.


----------



## beaz

The long awaited sweater is finished! It will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Beaz, that is gorgeous!! :thumbup:


----------



## Caesarteaser

Beautiful job. Love the color.


----------



## beaz

Thank you all. I can truly say that it was a labor of love!


----------



## kittys punkin

Beaz, you did a fantastic job!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## gdhavens

Nicely done, Beaz. Good job, love the color.


----------



## RobbiD

Just absolutely beautiful!!! _Love_the buttons. Have a safe trip to Kansas


----------



## CarolZ

Absolutely gorgeous, and I love the color!


----------



## inc1961

And I missed the pattern.  Now the pattern link states the raverly store is no longer active. 

And no I did not read all 200+ posts on the pattern link. I simply don't have the time. Off to work I go 

Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

inc1961 said:


> And I missed the pattern. Now the pattern link states the raverly store is no longer active.
> 
> And no I did not read all 200+ posts on the pattern link. I simply don't have the time. Off to work I go
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, Erica Lynne Hyatt Patberg does seem to have drifted away from Ravelry and knitting. She is however still active on Facebook. You might try contacting her there.

I know I downloaded the pattern when it was free, but damned if I can find it. I've been looking for it since I read your message yesterday. 

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/erica.patberg

She's a New Yorker in Holland. Never mind that most of her Facebook seems to be in Dutch.

Seems to be no longer active on: http://www.ericahyatt.com/blog1

If you understand Twitter (I do not.): http://twitter.com/Cogknits

Many European designers quit selling patterns on Ravelry when the new VAT came into effect earlier this year. Some just put them all for free, others simply ceased offering them at all.

Here's hoping she answers your request favourably.


----------



## inc1961

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, Erica Lynne Hyatt Patberg does seem to have drifted away from Ravelry and knitting. She is however still active on Facebook. You might try contacting her there.
> 
> I know I downloaded the pattern when it was free, but damned if I can find it. I've been looking for it since I read your message yesterday.
> 
> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/erica.patberg
> 
> She's a New Yorker in Holland. Never mind that most of her Facebook seems to be in Dutch.
> 
> Seems to be no longer active on: http://www.ericahyatt.com/blog1
> 
> If you understand Twitter (I do not.): http://twitter.com/Cogknits
> 
> Many European designers quit selling patterns on Ravelry when the new VAT came into effect earlier this year. Some just put them all for free, others simply ceased offering them at all.
> 
> Here's hoping she answers your request favourably.


.

Oh thank you! I will check out the FB page link. Twitter, not so much 😟


----------



## fiveowls

Did you ever find the free download copy of the Sunburst Cable Cardigan? I sent a message to the designer on facebook, but have not gotten a response. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

fiveowls said:


> Did you ever find the free download copy of the Sunburst Cable Cardigan? I sent a message to the designer on Facebook, but have not gotten a response. Thanks for your help!


No, I haven't found my downloaded copy. Good luck!


----------

